# GameStop



## Arthas98 (23 Oct 2020)

Llevaba unas semanas queriendo hablar del tema pero hay tanto que decir y sinceramente me da tanta pereza que lo he ido dejando...

Bueno, GameStop es una cadena de venta de videojuegos estadounidense. En España quebraron y las tiendas las compró su competencia Game.

Como tal la empresa llevaba varios años de capa caída, el auge de Steam, la popularización de los videojuegos llevó a qué grandes almacenes también vendan consolas y videojuegos le fue comiendo cuota de mercado. La dirección fue algo nefasta, lo único bueno que éstos últimos años se han dedicado a recompras de acciones y su amortización (han pasado de 100 millones de acciones a 65 millones)

Muchos daban por finiquitada a la empresa, en el último año los bajistas se cebaron (muy importante esto para más adelante) y de los máximos que tuvo de más de 60$ ha llegado a cotizar este año con el covid a 2,5$ 
Sin embargo lo que olía a quiebra no era para nada la realidad. Hará cosa de un año o algo más la dirección decidió dar un vuelco a la empresa, en anticipación a la nueva generación de consolas PS5 y XBOX vendieron las tiendas que causaban perdidas y se embolsaron 700 millones para dar esa vuelta de tuerca. Han cambiado directivos, han empezado a virar el negocio también al online, han lanzado app propia, han mejorado la web y lo más importante, ahora que muchas consolas permiten comprar juegos online han llegado a un acuerdo con Microsoft, cada Xbox que vendan en su tienda (tanto nueva como de segunda mano) y realice compras online (videojuegos, cajas sorpresa, pases anuales) se llevará una comisión GameStop de por vida. Hay muchos rumores sobre si también llegarán a un pacto similar con Sony o incluso si Microsoft podría utilizar la infraestructura de GameStop para vender más productos (similar a las Apple stores) puesto que Microsoft decidió cerrar las tiendas físicas que tenía en Estados Unidos. Pero eso ya son rumores.

Personalidades importantes dentro de GameStop.
Michael Burry, uno de los que predijo el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria (reflejado en la película The Big Short, el que parece un poco autista y tiene un fondo de inversión) ha comprado alrededor del 5% de las acciones de la compañía.
Ryan Cohen, creador de Chewy que fue hasta su compra por otra empresa, una de las primeras tiendas online de venta de comida para animales. Superando ampliamente a Amazon en ese segmento. Tiene alrededor del 10% de GameStop y quiere involucrarse en la dirección para convertirlo en la principal compañía de venta de videojuegos del mundo online. Teniendo en cuenta su experiencia en el Ecommerce le viene muy bien a GameStop.
Por último Regie Fils, expresidente de Nintendo en América, ahora está en el equipo de dirección de GameStop, ha conseguido trato de favor para Game y recibirán una cuota mayor de productos como la Switch de la que le tocaría por su tamaño, de esta forma conseguirán ventas adicionales puesto que en los lanzamientos suele agotarse el stock. 


Si vemos el histórico de la cotización podremos ver dos grandes máximos (60$ y 50$), que fueron provocados por los ciclos de las consolas. Ahora mismo la empresa ha logrado sobrevivir hasta el nuevo ciclo, de esta forma la cotización ha pasado de 2,5$ tras el ataque de los bajistas a casi 15$ hoy 22 de octubre. Lleva un movimiento alcista enorme y no hay que olvidar que antes había 100 millones de acciones y después de años de recompras de acciones han bajado el número a 65 millones. Es cierto que es difícil que vuelva a tener la capitalización bursátil que tuvo de 9 mil millones (actualmente está casi en Mil millones) pero teniendo en cuenta que es una acción cíclica y que se acercan navidades junto al nuevo ciclo muchos inversores han decidido meterse.

Bajistas, este es un punto muy importante, la empresa ha llegado a tener una posición bajistas del 140% sobre el free float. El 26 de octubre que se actualicen los datos se sabrá cómo se ha visto modificada esa cantidad. Pero la mayoría de las posiciones cortas con las subidas que ha pegado la acción están ahora mismo perdiendo mucho dinero. Se esperan 2 opciones, que vayan cerrando posiciones de forma más menos ordenadas (hoy se cree que ha ocurrido y momentáneamente ha llegado a subir un 12% la cotización hasta 15,80$, quedándose luego en un 5,7% de subida) o en estampida en un gran Short squeeze (un Short squeeze son muchas posiciones bajistas teniendo que cerrar de golpe haciendo que sea físicamente imposible al no haber suficientes acioniones a la venta, provocando una subida brutal del precio en un espacio muy corto de tiempo) que catapulte la cotización durante 1 o 2 días en una gran subida para luego hacer una corrección. En ambos casos se espera que quien invierta ahora puede sacar un gran beneficio. Muchos analistas apuntan a fijo hacer mínimo un x2 (llegar a 30$) o llegar a los 50$ de forma bastante segura. Únicamente se espera que llegue más arriba si el Short squeeze sucede. 

Yo compré a 10,5 y a 13,1 o así. Llevo un 29,5% en unas 3 semanas Mi objetivo es aguantar a ver si el short squeeze sucede y salirme ahí o hasta enero más menos que podría haber tocado techo, pero al ser una acción tan volátil la tengo muy vigilada y si me da mala espina como ya me he llevado un pellizco saldré. Yo descubrí todo esto en un subforo de Reddit de inversiones con alto riesgo pero bastante beneficio, puesto que no he visto ningún hilo por aquí he pensado que igual podría interesar.


----------



## BABY (23 Oct 2020)

Buena exposición!. Esta empresa es como muchas de las que aparecen por aquí. Pertenece a sector en “decadencia“ (retail) con una directiva que parece que sabe hacer las cosas (recompra de acciones, fichajes como Reggie Fils, que de esto sabe un poco, contactos y acuerdos con grandes fabricantes...). Es interesante que la cotización más o menos inmediata esté supeditada al barrido de una importante cantidad de posiciones cortas (Robin Hoods?).


----------



## Aqua Toffana (23 Oct 2020)

Yo vi GameStop hace tiempo y no me metí por una sencilla razón, y es que estando tan convencido de que el Gamepass iba a triunfar, no le vi ningún sentido a las tiendas de juegos físicos más allá de consolas y merchandising (además del mercado de segunda mano). 

La subida la pegó primero por el partner con Microsoft (que al final lo único que harán será tener tablets de Microsoft... pero bueno) y porque 3-4 días después comentaron que parte de los beneficios del Gamepass se los quedaría GameStop. 

Hay unas declaraciones de Nadella donde decía que su sueño eran tiendas de ese tipo o algo así, por lo que entiendo que las vea con buenos ojos. 

Pero vamos, la única razón por la que han pegado el subidón son elucubraciones con respecto a los partners de Microsoft, y si, por Gamepass podrán llevarse un pico, pero yo sigo dudando que puedan llegar a ser lo que eran o que. 

Por ahora no me meto, y menos después del rally que han tenido, no creo que a largo plazo sea algo "bueno".


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Buena exposición!. Esta empresa es como muchas de las que aparecen por aquí. Pertenece a sector en “decadencia“ (retail) con una directiva que parece que sabe hacer las cosas (recompra de acciones, fichajes como Reggie Fils, que de esto sabe un poco, contactos y acuerdos con grandes fabricantes...). Es interesante que la cotización más o menos inmediata esté supeditada al barrido de una importante cantidad de posiciones cortas (Robin Hoods?).



Que yo sepa por ahora los Robbin Hoods no han tocado la acción (no está ni en el top 100 por lo que leí ayer) están más centrados en las tecnológicas, pero llevan ya dos meses planas después del mega rally y a la expectativa de las elecciones. Estoy seguro que acabarán fijándose en éste tipo de acciones para volver a buscar pelotazos.


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Ene 2021)

Pues la fiesta ya ha empezado. Hoy ha cerrado ya en 31$ y el máximo del día ha sido 38$ ¿Alguien llegó a meterse?


----------



## huyter (14 Ene 2021)

Bien jugado.

Michael Burry vuelve a acertar. Veremos cómo le va el corto que tiene abierto en Tesla.


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Ene 2021)

Date un paseo por Wallstreetbets, es su meme stock.

Enhorabuena por la magnifica jugada.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Ene 2021)

La verdad que es una montaña rusa, los movimientos que tiene la acción dan miedo, aún sigo dentro y no sé si mañana venderé en previsión de estar fuera ya al ser el 3 día desde que explotó la cotización y no dormir en ella el fin de semana. Igual salto a BlackBerry que se está poniendo también muy caliente pero ya me pierdo parte de la subida o quizás Palantir que lleva un tiempo estancada pero le veo futuro.


----------



## yokese20 (15 Ene 2021)

Aun hay un 100% de las acciones en corto, y estos inversores estan perdiendo la de dios. No se cuanto podran aguantar, pero cuando empiecen a deshacer posiciones, es decir comprar, la cosa se puede volver muy chunga para ellos.

Puede haber un momento donde no haya liquidez de acciones, es decir que no hayan acciones suficientes en circulacion para deshacer todos los cortos.

El mayor short squeeze de la historia hablan algunos. No se si quienes son los shorters pero me huele que alguien va a quebrar. Por no decir los brokers, que van a obligar a meter mas pasta a los shorters para poder mantener posicion, si es que no quiebran ellos antes.

PD: La empresa evidentemente no vale lo que marca en bolsa, es una question de liquidez de acciones, es por eso que se puede ir too the moon. Aunque suba otro x10 ya me diras quien es el valiente que le mete cortos, por mucho que no valga lo que vale, como los que le metieron en tesla y han perdido hasta los pantalones aunque hubieran actuado correctamente.


----------



## curvilineo (19 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Pues la fiesta ya ha empezado. Hoy ha cerrado ya en 31$ y el máximo del día ha sido 38$ ¿Alguien llegó a meterse?



Me metí a 12 y pico, sigo aguantando hoy


----------



## Chicharro (20 Ene 2021)

De lo más interesante que está pasando ahora mismo en el mercado y en burbuja ni un solo hilo de seguimiento


----------



## yokese20 (21 Ene 2021)

Chicharro dijo:


> De lo más interesante que está pasando ahora mismo en el mercado y en burbuja ni un solo hilo de seguimiento



En reddit estan como locos. Los hilos de gamestop estan en portada...


----------



## Arthas98 (21 Ene 2021)

Chicharro dijo:


> De lo más interesante que está pasando ahora mismo en el mercado y en burbuja ni un solo hilo de seguimiento



Los burbujos son más de pedir 40000€ para comprar telefónica


----------



## gordinflas (21 Ene 2021)

Pues al final si que era una acción Robinhoodera. Los locos de WallStreetBets la han pumpeado hasta lo absurdo. Los pobres cortos (que no son pocos) se meterán un tiro a este ritmo...


----------



## yokese20 (22 Ene 2021)

+29% gamestop.

Ya lleva un 1900% desde minimos. Mejor accion que tesla desde el corona.


----------



## yokese20 (22 Ene 2021)

+42% en 10 min de diferencia.

Hay que se viene... que se viene el short squeeze mas grande de la historia.

edit: ha llegado por un momento ha maximos historicos de 20 años cuando hace menos de 1 año estaba en minimos historicos de 20 años.

edit2: los de reddit se estan forrando, hay gente que le ha metido 400,000, otros le han metido todo la cartera, otros han metido todos sus ahorros.

edit3: Los cortos se estan cagando en los pantalones. La media de cortos estaba metida a un precio de 10e. Actualmente estan perdiendo 5 euros por cada 1 euro apostado. Rentabilidades del -500%
Y cada vez que sube necesitan meter mas pasta para acortar el margen, y se van a ver obligados a vender, estamos hablando de un 130% de shorts respecto a las acciones en circulacion.

edit4: 69%


----------



## handlolo (23 Ene 2021)

He borrado muchos datos porque no quiero que vengan los hombres de negro del gobierno anarcocomunista a mi casa, y si, por ahi alguno tiene razon, los burbujeros prefieren meter 40 mil euros en empresas como Timofonica o Inditex. Sin duda estamos ante una futura Tesla, que incluso sigue estando barata, para donde puede llegar si Cohen y su equipo hacen bien su trabajo. Habra correcciones importantes a corto y medio plazo, pero esto va a superar claramente los 2 digitos por accion


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2021)

Sin duda puede tener muchísimo recorrido la empresa. Se está hablando mucho de usar las tiendas grandes que no cierren para ofrecer servicios, por ejemplo encargar las piezas para tener un ordenador "a medida" y que los expertos allí te ayuden a montarlo. Competiciones de videojuegos, tener consolas montadas para que puedas probar cualquier título antes de comprarlo. Lástima que la empresa ha sido tan mal llevada muchísimos años. Imaginad que hubiera pasado si hubieran invertido la mortedara de pasta que tenían hace años en montar su propio Twich cuando Youtube empezó a petarlo. Si hubieran sido los primeros en crear equipos profesionales para las ligas de e-sports. Estaríamos ante un titán. Haber montado su propia store. Pero los antiguos administradores invirtieron en comprar una compañía telefónica. Increíble lo que puede hacer que un negocio lo lleve alguien que no sabe nada del sector.


----------



## curvilineo (25 Ene 2021)

Al cielo con ella


----------



## Terrron (25 Ene 2021)

Hoy ha llegado a 100$, vaya puta locura. Y pensar que hace un par de meses estaba penando en entrar a 5$...


----------



## curvilineo (25 Ene 2021)

+85% hoy ha rozado y tiene pintón. 

A ver hasta dónde aguanto otra vez.


----------



## Terrron (25 Ene 2021)

Está en 140$ ya... +115%


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ene 2021)

Los robinhoods pacodemierda arruinando a los cortos... Que línea temporal más rara que estamos viviendo.

Esto no solo es el short squeeze más grande de la historia (por algún sitio he leído que sobre el papel es un short squeeze infinito), sino que tiene toda la pinta de que será el pump and dump más grande de la historia también. Gamestop es una empresa que va camino de la quiebra y los de r/wsb solo la han pumpeado porque es su "meme stock" particular. A los precios en los que @Arthas98 abrió el hilo estaba infravalorada... Ahora que cotiza casi 50 veces por encima pues más bien no.

Va a ser divertido ver los mensajes de los robinhooderos que se queden atrapados en máximos.


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Ene 2021)

Y por éste tipo de cosas uno NUNCA debería meterse en corto con acciones. Si piensas que va a bajar puts y como tope pierdes el 100% de la inversión y no infinito 
Edit: menuda hostia los que han comprado arriba, como dicen en WSB hora de invertir en una soga


----------



## yokese20 (25 Ene 2021)

Alguien que ha vendido en corto en gamestop un 5% de su cartera a un precio de 10, ha llegado a perder hoy en maximos el 70% de su cartera.

Y saber que vendi a 5€...

Edit: Evidentemente la empresa no vale lo que vale, dentro de 5 años valdra menos de la mitad. La cuestion es que seguira subiendo porque los compradores estan forzando que los cortos tengan que deshacerse de estos al precio que los compradores quieran.


----------



## John Orfidahl (25 Ene 2021)

EStas tiendas viven de la segunda mano. Recompran juegos y luego los ponen a la venta como nuevos, por eso muchos juegos nuevos estan desprecintados, con lo cual se evitan pedir al distribuidor unidades nuevas y tienen un mayor margen de beneficios.

No invirtais ahi porque los desarrolladores ya saben de estas practicas y van a hacer lo posible para evitar esto ya que en las ventas de este tipo ellos no reciben beneficios.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Ene 2021)

Buen hilo y solo dos páginas, qué pena, con lo que aprende uno con estas cosas

GameStop stock more than doubles to record high, then loses it all in another volatile day of trading

A un cortista lo han amenazado a él y a su familia, vaya elementos



> Short sellers have targeted GameStop stock as the pandemic added to issues with sales moving online. Noted short seller Andrew Left of Citron Research released a video late Thursday outlining points on why GameStop should be a $20 stock, then pulled back and claimed he and his family had been threatened. Shares began rallying midmonth with a 57% surge on Jan. 13, with five out of the next seven trading days logging daily gains of 10% or more despite a disappointing preliminary earnings report from the retailer. The stock finished up 51% on Friday after Citron canceled a planned live stream citing harassment and hacking attempts.


----------



## jotadark (25 Ene 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Buen hilo y solo dos páginas, qué pena, con lo que aprende uno con estas cosas
> 
> GameStop stock more than doubles to record high, then loses it all in another volatile day of trading
> 
> A un cortista lo han amenazado a él y a su familia, vaya elementos



Si trabajas para una empresa que se dedica a manipular el mercado con noticias falsas para ponerse en corto puede que algún día cabrees a mucha gente. En este caso será de los pocos que tendrán razón acabará en $20 pero primero subirá a $500. Quien se haya puesto en corto siguiendo sus recomendaciones no le veo mucho futuro a corto plazo.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ene 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> *Buen hilo y solo dos páginas, qué pena, con lo que aprende uno con estas cosas*
> 
> GameStop stock more than doubles to record high, then loses it all in another volatile day of trading
> 
> A un cortista lo han amenazado a él y a su familia, vaya elementos



Y espera que aún no ha acabado. Mañana se puede seguir disparando o seguir hacia el infierno. La incertidumbre, la volatilidad, el short squeeze, la euforia... todo eso lo sumas a que en realidad Gamestop no vale ni una décima parte de lo que cotiza y es una puta bomba de relojería.

Los que leáis este hilo, si queréis flipar un rato pasaos por el subreddit de WallStreetBets. Centenares de miles de niñatos ricos estadounidenses apostando los ahorros de su vida (y en algunas ocasiones de sus padres) a opciones OTM. Millones de dólares a jugadas de todo o nada. Sus razones se pueden resumir en frases cortas tipo "buying the dip", "to the moon" y "it's all a meme bro". Algunos ni siquiera hay un motivo para invertir más allá de hacer el pantallazo y subirlo para que los otros locos les den puntos virtuales. Eso es digno de un estudio sociológico. 

Ojala estos niñatos no acaben pillando la pistola de sus padres y se vuelen los sesos. Pero vamos, algunos tiene toda la pinta de que lo harán. Los que han entrado a 140$ hoy ya van perdiendo la mitad de lo que han metido. Imagina perder cientos de miles de euros de tus padres solo porque te gustaban los memes de un subreddit.


----------



## handlolo (25 Ene 2021)

Yo vendi mis acciones a 150 euros, tuve suerte y pude sacarles un 3600% algo que nunca mas creo que logre.
La empresa no es mala y tiene proyeccion, pero es que estos precios son un disparate, me sali y la verdad que muy contento por poder haber rentabilizado al maximo esa inversion.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y espera que aún no ha acabado. Mañana se puede seguir disparando o seguir hacia el infierno. La incertidumbre, la volatilidad, el short squeeze, la euforia... todo eso lo sumas a que en realidad Gamestop no vale ni una décima parte de lo que cotiza y es una puta bomba de relojería.
> 
> Los que leáis este hilo, si queréis flipar un rato pasaos por el subreddit de WallStreetBets. Centenares de miles de niñatos ricos estadounidenses apostando los ahorros de su vida (y en algunas ocasiones de sus padres) a opciones OTM. Millones de dólares a jugadas de todo o nada. Sus razones se pueden resumir en frases cortas tipo "buying the dip", "to the moon" y "it's all a meme bro". Algunos ni siquiera hay un motivo para invertir más allá de hacer el pantallazo y subirlo para que los otros locos les den puntos virtuales. Eso es digno de un estudio sociológico.
> 
> Ojala estos niñatos no acaben pillando la pistola de sus padres y se vuelen los sesos. Pero vamos, algunos tiene toda la pinta de que lo harán. Los que han entrado a 140$ hoy ya van perdiendo la mitad de lo que han metido. Imagina perder cientos de miles de euros de tus padres solo porque te gustaban los memes de un subreddit.



No entiendo, estos del reddit que dices son los que han propiciado el rally para joder a los que iban en corto o son los que iban en corto y se han encontrado con el pastel? Lo que entiendo es que va a haber un bajón de aquí a nada no?

En todo caso eso que dices es tremendo, la frivolidad de la generación de Instagram llevada al trading. Su P M


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ene 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> No entiendo, estos del reddit que dices son los que han propiciado el rally para joder a los que iban en corto o son los que iban en corto y se han encontrado con el pastel? Lo que entiendo es que va a haber un bajón de aquí a nada no?
> 
> En todo caso eso que dices es tremendo, la frivolidad de la generación de Instagram llevada al trading. Su P M



Son los que han propiciado el rally para joder a los cortos. La cosa es que en esta empresa los cortos tienen razón. Es una empresa moribunda con pérdidas y con un modelo de negocio que se quedó desfasado hace 25 años. Aunque estos niñatos locos hayan destruido a los cortos en el corto plazo a no-tan-largo plazo los cortos van a ganar. Y luego vendrán los lloros y los suicidios retransmitidos en directo por la red social de turno.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (25 Ene 2021)

No soy ejperto en trading ¿por que dicen aqui que es una estrategia infinita?: 
No creo que nadie en su sano juicio pretenda mantener las acciones, todo el mundo sabe que es una burbuja que va a pinchar, entonces mi pregunta es ¿da tiempo a vender cuando empieza a caer en picado o te comes las pérdidas?


----------



## yokese20 (26 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Son los que han propiciado el rally para joder a los cortos. La cosa es que en esta empresa los cortos tienen razón. Es una empresa moribunda con pérdidas y con un modelo de negocio que se quedó desfasado hace 25 años. Aunque estos niñatos locos hayan destruido a los cortos en el corto plazo a no-tan-largo plazo los cortos van a ganar. Y luego vendrán los lloros y los suicidios retransmitidos en directo por la red social de turno.



Piensa que en una burbuja los que pierden son los últimos pardillos que compran, el resto ganan. La teoría de los de reddit es que los cortos en algún momento se verán obligados a vender, por lo tanto estos cortos (que están teniendo pérdidas millonarias) se verán obligados a comprar acciones, siendo estos últimos los últimos de la burbuja en comprar las acciones.

No es una mala idea, tan tontos no son. Si ellos siguen manteniendo, los cortos se tendrán que deshacer de sus posiciones al precio que ellos quieran. 100? 500? 1000? 

Hoy, en maximos, los cortos habían perdido 5 mil millones, en solo 1 día!! Si sigue la presión se verán obligados a recomprar acciones al precio que sea.

No importa a qué precio esté en 5 años, ni si la empresa es buena. Lo que importa es el efecto dominó.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> Piensa que en una burbuja los que pierden son los últimos pardillos que compran, el resto ganan. La teoría de los de reddit es que los cortos en algún momento se verán obligados a vender, por lo tanto estos cortos (que están teniendo pérdidas millonarias) se verán obligados a comprar acciones, siendo estos últimos los últimos de la burbuja en comprar las acciones.
> 
> No es una mala idea, tan tontos no son. Si ellos siguen manteniendo, los cortos se tendrán que deshacer de sus posiciones al precio que ellos quieran. 100? 500? 1000?
> 
> ...



Ya bueno, eso suena bien sobre el papel, pero a la hora de la verdad me gustaría ver si la psicología no les traiciona. Cuando hay una bajada hay miles y miles de pardillos que compran diciendo que es un dip y que va a seguir subiendo. Imagina cuantos lo van a hacer en la bajada definitiva. También hay miles de pardillos que venden cuando llevan ganado un 10% y luego se quedan fuera viendo como se va to the moon. Esos mismos serán los que comprarán cerca de máximos por el FOMO.

Y eso de que ellos mantendrán comprado hasta que los cortos se vean obligados a recomprar suena muy bien hasta que te das cuenta de que funciona en las dos direcciones. El mismo embudo que puede hacer que los cortos tengan que recomprar a precios de mierda puede hacer que los que ahora están comprando no puedan vender en caso que el precio no vaya hacia donde ellos quieran. Porque la acción está carísima por cualquier métrica, nadie que no esté metido en el esquema de estos locos se va a atrever a comprar a estos precios. Entre unos niñatos locos intentando manipular el mercado y unos cortos veteranos con años de experiencia a sus espaldas y con una tesis argumentada de por qué GME es una mierda pinchada en un palo... apostaría por que a medio plazo ganarán los cortos, la verdad.

Y no me meto en lo que va a pasar si al final los de reddit aciertan y se dispara. El embudo de ahora será un chiste comparado con el que vamos a ver después.


----------



## curvilineo (26 Ene 2021)

Sigue a tope


----------



## Ethan20 (26 Ene 2021)

La bolsa de usa es un troleo maximo


----------



## Ethan20 (26 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Son los que han propiciado el rally para joder a los cortos. La cosa es que en esta empresa los cortos tienen razón. Es una empresa moribunda con pérdidas y con un modelo de negocio que se quedó desfasado hace 25 años. Aunque estos niñatos locos hayan destruido a los cortos en el corto plazo a no-tan-largo plazo los cortos van a ganar. Y luego vendrán los lloros y los suicidios retransmitidos en directo por la red social de turno.



Que cojones los cortos van a ganar! Si ya casí todos han sido quemados y eso es lo que esta subiendo el precio


----------



## yokese20 (26 Ene 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Que cojones los cortos van a ganar! Si ya casí todos han sido quemados y eso es lo que esta subiendo el precio



Segun short squeeze siguen habiendo cortos (mas que antes incluso).
Short Interest Stock Short Selling Data, Shorts, Stocks: Short Squeeze

Lo que no se es si esta retrasado y en realidad esta semana se han deshecho de todos los cortos, proximamente se sabra. Pero si no los han deshecho la cosa seguira para arriba.


----------



## Sin_Casa (26 Ene 2021)

es una locura, quien diga que esto no es el 29 o próximo... yo he entrado a 90. con 2 acciones jajaja, no me forro, pero si se va to themoon como dicen algo a ver si rasco, si no pues total son menos de 200 euros perdidos. lo malo es cuantas empresas se estan manipulando tanto de un lado como de otro


----------



## Mr Soul (26 Ene 2021)

Yo me lo estoy pasando pipa durante toda la semana. 
Metí mil pavos a 69, me estoy descojonando con los de reddit. Jamás hubiera podido imaginar que pudieran liar la que están liando. 
Hay un twitter de Musk de esta tarde dejando entrever que ha metido pasta en la acción. 

Está muy pirada esta gente. Benditos sean.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Ene 2021)

Elon Musk, los Winklevoss, Chamath, Zero Hedge metiendo pullitas... 

Al menos hemos echado unas buenas risas a costa del sistema


----------



## handlolo (26 Ene 2021)

Yeah!! aqui hay que trincar a los especuladores de las bajadas de acciones lo que se pueda.
Proximo destino Blackberry.


----------



## nief (26 Ene 2021)

En aftermafket esta disparado


----------



## nief (26 Ene 2021)

Cuando esto reviente a ver si no es el evento q revienta la burbuja


----------



## nief (26 Ene 2021)

Musk Tweet Sends Gamestop Soaring (Even More) After Hours | ZeroHedge

240 esta ahora


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien se atreve a meter un corto?


----------



## nief (27 Ene 2021)

Hola

Pues el viernes veremos que pasa

Tienen que cerrar la posicion no? Podemos ver subidones y por lo tanto perdidas bestiales a alhunos fondos


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Os lo podéis tomar como un trolleo, pero os digo una cosa.
Si se juntan 300.000 "autistas retrasados" (ellos mismo se llaman así de risas) poniendo 1000 dólares de media cada uno, hablamos de 300 millones de $. Apple no la mueves con ese capital, pero otras miles si.
Si nosotros nos dedicamos a seguir los movimientos que hagan ellos, y como se les pase por la cabeza empezar a subir penny stock o small caps, la podemos liar bien gorda ganando muchísimo dinero.
De momento metí X de capital en GME y he doblado, no se si a final de semana lo habré multiplicado por 4 xdd.
También seré prudente y saldré antes del ostión, aunque gane mucho menos.
Con un capital inicial de, pongamos 10.000 euros, en pocos meses haciendo estos movimientos te compras una casa de 200.000


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues el viernes veremos que pasa
> 
> Tienen que cerrar la posicion no? Podemos ver subidones y por lo tanto perdidas bestiales a alhunos fondos



El viernes, si o si, tienen que cerrar cortos semanales y mensuales.
Se habla de que los fondos tienen que comprar casi 8 millones de acciones de GME para cubrirse. Hay 69 millones, de los cuales quizás solo 20 o 25 sean las que se puedan vender y no estén protegidas. De esas, descuenta a los que no quieren vender. Haz los cálculos.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Me parece que el fondo principal que apostó a corto tiempo atras, ayer pidió 2.000 millones, los invirtió a corto, de ahí la bajada de 160 a 60 el precio de la acción.
Al parecer, hoy ha perdido esos 2.000 mas otros 1.000 millones


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Carta abierta a la CNBC (traducida con el traductor de Google) 

Antes de que pases otro día recibiendo a tus amigos de fondos de cobertura para que salgan al aire y demonicen r / wallstreetbets, espero que leas esto.

Su desprecio por el inversor minorista (su audiencia) es palpable y si no lo consigue, perderá toda una nueva generación de inversores.

Sigo pensando en estos fondos que son cortos de GME como sus chicos en Melvin Capital / su cobertura de este subreddit y me estoy volviendo cada vez más enojado.

Estos fondos pueden manipular el mercado a través de su red y si se equivocan en grande porque ni siquiera conocen los conceptos básicos del riesgo de cartera 101 y el uso del tamaño de la posición, simplemente obtienen un rescate de sus amigos multimillonarios en Citadel. Entonces tienen el descaro de convertirnos en el enemigo público número uno solo porque creemos que una empresa desfavorecida tendrá una segunda oportunidad.

No tenemos multimillonarios que nos rescaten cuando arruinamos el riesgo de nuestra cartera y una posición va en nuestra contra. No podemos ir a la televisión e intentar manipular a millones para que nos pongan de nuestro lado. Si nos equivocamos tanto como ellos, nos aniquilamos, tenemos que empezar de cero y volvemos a hacer pajas detrás del contenedor de basura en Wendy's.

Seriamente. Maldita sea esta gente. Sinceramente espero que sufran. Queremos ver el porno de pérdidas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Según leo la próxima es AMC?


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Al parecer esos fondos bajistas son pura basura, se ponen cortos y publican noticias omitiendo la verdad o directamente falsas para manipular el mercado y hacer que una empresa caiga en bolsa. Se merecen lo que les están haciendo los chicos de Reddit.



Burbujerofc dijo:


> Según leo la próxima es AMC?



P.D. Se habla del próximo movimiento (aún sin confirmar), Blackberry y Nokia. AMC también. Habrá que esperar a que empiecen a liarla y seguirles.


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Yo no os recomiendo que le metais pasta a no ser que haya una correccion importante, vendi el lunes en una subida y luego recompre un paquetito cuando se volvieron a poner a 70. Pero al precio actual es un poco loteria meterse, porque no sabemos con certeza si bajara de nuevo a 70 o subira a 400.
La que si os recomiendo que le echeis un vistazo es a Blackberry una empresa con mucho mas cap que Gamestop y que los fondos especuladores la tenian a 6 euros hace un mes, (ellos siempre hacen lo mismo, cuando una empresa empieza a revalorizarse de manera natural, la intervienen a la baja y se quedan con la diferencia), ahora mismo vale 18 dolares, pero tiene un potencial de negocio interesante, estan usando su tecnologia en coches electricos y en el proyecto space X. Su precio real podria ser 30 o 40 euros perfectamente. Hay que levantar BlackBerry como se ha hecho con Gamestop.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

*¿Cómo lograron ganar tan grande que hizo que estos viejos se ahogaran en sus lágrimas?*





*Hay 2 millones de ustedes*. eso es tan loco pero asombroso cuando lo piensas.

Si no lo ha notado, todos los ojos están puestos en r / wallstreetbets en este momento y se está difundiendo una determinada narrativa para que parezca que esta comunidad es desordenada e imprudente. Lo que creo que está sucediendo es que *ustedes están teniendo tal impacto que estos gatos gordos están preocupados de tener que levantarse y trabajar para ganarse la vida.*

Algunos de estos tipos han utilizado tradicionalmente los medios de comunicación como una herramienta para manipular el mercado, no han logrado llenar más sus bolsillos y ahora quieren acusarlos de manipuladores. Esto es una completa tontería porque TODO el contenido en r / wallstreetbets es orgánico, creado solo por sus usuarios. Ustedes eligen lo que les gusta y hacen lo que quieren hacer como individuos.

No hay ningún esfuerzo organizado por parte de quienes moderamos esta comunidad para promover, asesorar o recomendar acciones. Es contrario a nuestra política hacerlo y creemos que es crucial permitir que los miembros puedan compartir sus ideas entre sí con autonomía.

La única vez que intervenimos es cuando notamos que algún personaje sin escrúpulos aparece pensando que puede aprovecharse de nuestros miembros. Hacemos nuestro mejor esfuerzo para identificarlos rápidamente y eliminarlos de nuestra comunidad.

Ha habido acusaciones de alguna conducta inapropiada provenientes de esta comunidad. Estas son acusaciones infundadas ya que no he visto ninguna evidencia de que esto ocurra aquí. Ustedes lo saben mejor, pero de todos modos voy a decirles a aquellos que se han unido recientemente a esta comunidad que no hacemos esas cosas aquí.

A la gente le gusta hablar mal de ti cuando eres un ganador, solo viene con el territorio. La forma en que un ganador responde es manteniendo la cabeza en alto y disfrutando de vivir sin pagar renta en las mentes de aquellos que dudaban de ti. Te mirarán fijamente mientras pasas junto a ellos con una sonrisa tan amplia como el cielo. Ni siquiera los notas porque estás demasiado ocupado disfrutando de todos los gloriosos accesorios que has creado. Odian que hayas seguido las reglas y aún así hayas ganado.

Esa sensación borrosa que estás sintiendo se llama RESPETO y está bien merecida. Wall Street ya no descarta su presencia. Los inteligentes saben que ustedes hacen las cosas de manera diferente y se adaptarán para adaptarse a ustedes y a cómo ustedes, como la próxima generación, quieren que se hagan las cosas. Todos deberían estar orgullosos de ustedes mismos.

Tu tiempo es ahora.

En nombre del equipo de Mod.

Gana ese dinero y sé el cambio que quieres ver.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Yeah!! aqui hay que trincar a los especuladores de las bajadas de acciones lo que se pueda.
> Proximo destino Blackberry.



Yo hoy he comprado Nokia y Blackberry también, ya que vi que lo querían mover. Otra que compre ates de que subiese mucho fue eh, pero esa no con ánimo especulativo.


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

Que puta locura es esta? Que barbaridad


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Al parecer esos fondos bajistas son pura basura, se ponen cortos y publican noticias omitiendo la verdad o directamente falsas para manipular el mercado y hacer que una empresa caiga en bolsa. Se merecen lo que les están haciendo los chicos de Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. Se habla del próximo movimiento (aún sin confirmar), Blackberry y Nokia. AMC también. Habrá que esperar a que empiecen a liarla y seguirles.



Habria que hacer un hilo aquí y les acompañamos


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Habria que hacer un hilo aquí y les acompañamos



Justo eso iba a decir un hilo siguiéndolos. Como ha dicho otro forero, si esto se repite una y otra se puede hacer mucha pasta arriesgando la que se gane. El problema es hacienda que si ganas en un día 10.000 pagas, pero si pierdes 5000 no puedes desgravarte...., salvo claro que esperes 3 meses con las acciones


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

Venga que alguien se anime y hacemos un fondo burbujero


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

¿Que es este autismo? Al subforo este de reddit ya lo conocia pero no le habia prestado mucha atención, tal vez deberia.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

estas son las carteras de algunos, parece ser que lo hace con opciones.


----------



## Humim (27 Ene 2021)

estoy leyendo el foro de reddit y estoy flipando, una guerra entre los fondos de inversión y los usuarios de reddit, muchos han invertido pasta a saco y están muchos ganando pastizales, el viernes terminan los contratos de los bajistas, y ahora mi pregunta es, si no tiran la acción que parece que no va a ser asi y les toca soltar el guano (miles de millones de dolares), la acción podría alcanzar los 1000$? supongo, no
es decir , los minoristas habrán ganado a un pez gordo (hijos de puta) cansados de diezmar al pequeño inversor tumbando a su antojo valores previamente escogidos, la verdad es que buen escenario se antoja, creo que voy a meterle algo porque puede que se vaya to da moon


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

A tomar por culo en cuanto habrá le meto un par. Me parece poco por joder a esos hijos de puta que se creen muy listos.

Edito: Estoy leyendo varios hilos con 2-4M de participantes y hoy en cuanto abran quieren seguir comprando 
Me gustaría ver la cara de algún cabrón de los fondos, si el precio a final de semana esta en 1000€.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Humim dijo:


> estoy leyendo el foro de reddit y estoy flipando, una guerra entre los fondos de inversión y los usuarios de reddit, muchos han invertido pasta a saco y están muchos ganando pastizales, el viernes terminan los contratos de los bajistas, y ahora mi pregunta es, si no tiran la acción que parece que no va a ser asi y les toca soltar el guano (miles de millones de dolares), la acción podría alcanzar los 1000$? supongo, no
> es decir , los minoristas habrán ganado a un pez gordo (hijos de puta) cansados de diezmar al pequeño inversor tumbando a su antojo valores previamente escogidos, la verdad es que buen escenario se antoja, creo que voy a meterle algo porque puede que se vaya to da moon



O se declaran en bancarrota y no pagan nada. Estos hijos de puta tienen el juego amañado.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Yo hoy he comprado Nokia y Blackberry también, ya que vi que lo querían mover. Otra que compre ates de que subiese mucho fue eh, pero esa no con ánimo especulativo.



Invertir en acciones por que en un foro dicen que lo van a mover. La nueva bolsa. Nos pillen confesaos.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

Cómo vais? En dos semanas encadené dos subidas de de 205%

Una parte sacada ya el pasado jueves. Semana decisiva.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Invertir en acciones por que en un foro dicen que lo van a mover. La nueva bolsa. Nos pillen confesaos.



Creo que no te has enterado.
Solo en el subforo de Reddit que esta organizando esto hay 2.8 millones de usuarios.
No estamos hablando de que se junten los 300 habituales de burbuja y los 500 clones de Calvopez


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Parece que van a por AMC, así que ya sabéis.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Yo he ido pillando desde la semana pasada acciones de empresas de capa caida con mucha gente en corto, por lo que pueda pasar. Es una cantidad pequeña de cada una, no llega a 2000$, pero con que una reviente cubro costes y de paso no repatrio el dinero liquido que dejé allí tras salir de varias grandes cuando el primer petardazo del COVID.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Creo que no te has enterado.
> Solo en el subforo de Reddit que esta organizando esto hay 2.8 millones de usuarios.
> No estamos hablando de que se junten los 300 habituales de burbuja y los 500 clones de Calvopez



Me he enterado bien, y es exactamente lo que digo, que está entrando gente en bolsa sin tener ni puta idea por que en un foro lo están haciendo. Cuando les de por salir a los del foro pasará lo de siempre, los primeros en salir forrados y los últimos a palmar pasta, y los últimos no serán los que más pasta tienen. 

Ojo, que me parece estupendo que jodan a los Hedge Funds, olé por ellos, pero que van a palmar los de siempre. En ese foro hay peña que está invirtiendo 6 cifras en opciones.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Parece que van a por AMC, así que ya sabéis.



Amc, Nokia o Blackberry habrá que ver próximos movimientos.

Larga vida a los foros.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Amc, Nokia o Blackberry habrá que ver próximos movimientos.
> 
> Larga vida a los foros.



Yo las estoy siguiendo, vamos a ver que pasa.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me he enterado bien, y es exactamente lo que digo, que está entrando gente en bolsa sin tener ni puta idea por que en un foro lo están haciendo. Cuando les de por salir a los del foro pasará lo de siempre, los primeros en salir forrados y los últimos a palmar pasta, y los últimos no serán los que más pasta tienen.
> 
> Ojo, que me parece estupendo que jodan a los Hedge Funds, olé por ellos, pero que van a palmar los de siempre. En ese foro hay peña que está invirtiendo 6 cifras en opciones.



Totalmente de acuerdo, si invertís vosotros, no os quedéis de los últimos en salir. De todas yo no estoy apostando todo a lo mismo, tengo los huevos en diferentes cestas para no quedarme pillado.

Esto es una oportunidad de oro, siempre y cuando sepamos manejar los tiempos de entrada y salida en los valores.


----------



## BOTIAK (27 Ene 2021)

gente, meto unas perrillas en gamestop aprovechando la burbuja o es ya muy tarde y va a reventar ya ?


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Parece que van a por AMC, así que ya sabéis.



Es seguro? Para meterle


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Es seguro? Para meterle



Aguanta porque Amc no deja de ser una cadena de cines en mitad de la pandemia de covid... O mete poco de ve subiendo posiciones.

Veo más futuro a las otras que mencionan pero a saber.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Es seguro? Para meterle



Nada es seguro, yo no puedo dar consejos de inversión, no debéis de tomarme en serio ni arriesgar vuestro dinero. Te puedo decir valores a seguir, no a invertir a lo loco:


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

Cuántos valores se manipulan artificialmente para mayor ganancia de 4 listos? Interviene algún organismo regulador cuando ello ocurre, CNMV y demás? 

Si unas distorsiones valen y se aceptan, vamos a jugar todos al juego de la distorsión. 

Como en todo en la vida, hay que tener dos dedos de frente. Saber cuando entrar y salir antes de tiempo incluso aunque ello suponga hacer menos caja. Y no meter pasta cuya pérdida no puedas asumir. 

I like the stock, qué cojones.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Pienso personalmente que hay que echarle huevos con el dinero que nos sobre para intentar ganar lo suficiente, algo que nos permita no depender de una empresa de mierda que nos despida cuando quiera y nos deje en la calle.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Acaba de abrir la pre


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Ene 2021)

Yo compro un poquito, dinero que me da igual perder, por joder y por si se va to the Moon


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, que veo que nadie lo comenta. Que no os extrañe que intervenga la SEC más pronto que tarde. Esto que están haciendo los robinhooderos es un pump and dump y es ilegal de cojones.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo que nadie lo comenta. Que no os extrañe que intervenga la SEC más pronto que tarde. Esto que están haciendo los robinhooderos es un pump and dump y es ilegal de cojones.



De ilegal nada. Un fondo de inversión consiste en un grupo de personas que invierten a través de una empresa.

Si la SEC no ha dicho nada es porque no puede hacer nada LEGALMENTE.


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo que nadie lo comenta. Que no os extrañe que intervenga la SEC más pronto que tarde. Esto que están haciendo los robinhooderos es un pump and dump y es ilegal de cojones.



Y es legal estar en corto para tirar el precio hacia abajo? Les están ganando en su juego que les jodan.


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Y es legal estar en corto para tirar el precio hacia abajo? Les están ganando en su juego que les jodan.



Ya no es que las tiren es que lo hacen con acciones que son prestadas, es un escandalo que esto esté permitido. Ojalá se lo fundan a todos estos hdp


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> De ilegal nada. Un fondo de inversión consiste en un grupo de personas que invierten a través de una empresa.
> 
> Si la SEC no ha dicho nada es porque no puede hacer nada LEGALMENTE.



Wait and see. Igual te crees que el chiringo está montado para que el friki que vive en una cabaña en South Dakota se haga millonario....


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Wait and see. Igual te crees que el chiringo está montado para que el friki que vive en una cabaña en South Dakota se haga millonario....



Pues mas de uno ya ha pagado la universidad con eso. Además se espera hoy una segunda oleada.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo que nadie lo comenta. Que no os extrañe que intervenga la SEC más pronto que tarde. Esto que están haciendo los robinhooderos es un pump and dump y es ilegal de cojones.



¿Ilegal en que sentido?


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

En el sentido que apunta un compañero antes : el que le sale de los cojones a la SEC, esclava de los dueños del chiringuito.
Como bien apunta el compañero, esto no está diseñado para que tú y yo nos forremos.
Es así y hay que contar con ello.

Realmente ilegal, con el Derecho en la mano?... Hay gente que no lo ve tan claro :

BLOOMBERG (final del artículo)


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

menuda locura


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Pues mas de uno ya ha pagado la universidad con eso. Además se espera hoy una segunda oleada.



Si, claro. Y más de uno en la burbuja inmobiliaria española se sacó millones. Más de uno y de dos. Pero da la.casualidad que más de uno y de dos también se arruinaron para siempre.

Yo no tengo muy claro que entendáis aquí como funcionan las burbujas y como se queda la gente pillada después. Si a eso le sumas entrar apalancado hasta las trancas, el cóctel es literalmente explosivo.

Y la.cosa es que esto sirve para que gente como tú veas estas cosas y piense que hacer dinero está chupadisimo, que aquí se hace millonario hasta el último Matado. Crees que esto es nuevo? Existe desde que el mundo es mundo. No olvides que en Ámsterdam hace más de 400 años la gente llegó a comprar una casa por un bulbo de tulipán. Pues lo mismo vale más un tulipán de esos que algunas empresas que están subiendo a una capitalización de decenas de miles de millones.

Pero no hace falta irse tan lejos, creo que la burbuja .com es lo más parecido a lo que va a pasar aquí. Cuando? Pues ojalá lo supiese. La.logica dice que debería explotar ya. Pero los.mercados no siguen la.logica. vamos que no descarto ver a gme en 1000 dólares, lo digo de verdad. Lo que si te digo es que en un año GME valdrá menos de 30


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

Que es una burbuja está claro y lo que quieren es tirar los fondos en corto, el punto es meter dinero que a uno le sobre y sin apalancarse. yo compre 2 acciones si llega a 100 o quizás a 900 venderé, si no, pues pierdo 200 euros tampoco voy a ser mas pobre de lo que ya estoy. Porcierto AMC 170%, pensaba que iban antes por BB o nokia


----------



## Bergstein (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si, claro. Y más de uno en la burbuja inmobiliaria española se sacó millones. Más de uno y de dos. Pero da la.casualidad que más de uno y de dos también se arruinaron para siempre.
> 
> Yo no tengo muy claro que entendáis aquí como funcionan las burbujas y como se queda la gente pillada después. Si a eso le sumas entrar apalancado hasta las trancas, el cóctel es literalmente explosivo.
> 
> ...



Si esa gente vende a tiempo y no se deja llevar, ¿puede haber conseguido unos ahorros buenos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Bergstein dijo:


> Si esa gente vende a tiempo y no se deja llevar, ¿puede haber conseguido unos ahorros buenos?



Pues claro. Pero es que el problema es que a veces esa gente no sabe salirse. Y el otro problema es que hay gente que entra en gme o lo que sea ahora. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 no te olvides que es porque alguien se lo ha comprado a 1000. Que va a pasar con esa gente?


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

Bergstein dijo:


> Si esa gente vende a tiempo y no se deja llevar, ¿puede haber conseguido unos ahorros buenos?



Y tan buenos. 
En reddit hay gente que ya ha vendido y ha dicho que "le ha cambiado la vida". 

Evidentemente, es una gran burbuja. Habrá que aprovecharse de ella, por tanto.


----------



## FranMen (27 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Os lo podéis tomar como un trolleo, pero os digo una cosa.
> Si se juntan 300.000 "autistas retrasados" (ellos mismo se llaman así de risas) poniendo 1000 dólares de media cada uno, hablamos de 300 millones de $. Apple no la mueves con ese capital, pero otras miles si.
> Si nosotros nos dedicamos a seguir los movimientos que hagan ellos, y como se les pase por la cabeza empezar a subir penny stock o small caps, la podemos liar bien gorda ganando muchísimo dinero.
> De momento metí X de capital en GME y he doblado, no se si a final de semana lo habré multiplicado por 4 xdd.
> ...



Si le sumas que una panda de psicopatas lanzan billetes desde el helicóptero como si no hubiera mañana, la gente se los gasta en el casino sin preocuparse


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues claro. Pero es que el problema es que a veces esa gente no sabe salirse. Y el otro problema es que hay gente que entra en gme o lo que sea ahora. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 no te olvides que es porque alguien se lo ha comprado a 1000. Que va a pasar con esa gente?



Son los que pidieron prestadas las acciones para revenderlas, cuando termine el plazo de su contrato entiendo.


----------



## nief (27 Ene 2021)

290


----------



## nief (27 Ene 2021)

297


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Son los que pidieron prestadas las acciones para revenderlas, cuando termine el plazo de su contrato entiendo.



No necesariamente. Os centrados demasiado en lo del short squeeze y el shorting y tal y cual porque suena muy bien. Pero hay muchísima más tela detrás. Hay gente entrando con acciones normales, hay gente entrando con cfds, hay gente con todo lo que te puedas imaginar. Mucha gente se hará millonaria y mucha gente lo perderá todo. Son las burbujas amigo!!!


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

330 madre de dios


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

Pues estoy entre bb o amc, un SL y a tomar por culo


----------



## El que te focka (27 Ene 2021)

No sé si habéis puesto esto antes, pero si abre a cifras cercanas a las de premarket (o por encima de 200$)
Melvin está quebrado ya.


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> No sé si habéis puesto esto antes, pero si abre a cifras cercanas a las de premarket (o por encima de 200$)
> Melvin está quebrado ya.



Brutal que se jodan


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No necesariamente. Os centrados demasiado en lo del short squeeze y el shorting y tal y cual porque suena muy bien. Pero hay muchísima más tela detrás. Hay gente entrando con acciones normales, hay gente entrando con cfds, hay gente con todo lo que te puedas imaginar. Mucha gente se hará millonaria y mucha gente lo perderá todo. Son las burbujas amigo!!!



Supongo que todo el mundo tiene tiempo para vender si quieren, quien está comprando son los millones de personas que apuestan en contra de Citron. Si lo entiendo bien la que se la va a pegar es Citron.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Supongo que todo el mundo tiene tiempo para vender si quieren, quien está comprando son los millones de personas que apuestan en contra de Citron. Si lo entiendo bien la que se la va a pegar es Citron.




No hermano. No entendéis nada. Te repito. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 es porque alguien le compra a 1000. Que parte no entendéis de esto? Es lo más básico de lo básico.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Y por otro lado que hay de malo en apostar a que una acción baja? Hay acciones que son puta basura, que tiene de malo hacer dinero si bajan? De la.misma forma que alguien se pone largo y hace dinero cuando una empresa sube. Que tiene de negativo o poco ético eso?


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hermano. No entendéis nada. Te repito. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 es porque alguien le compra a 1000. Que parte no entendéis de esto? Es lo más básico de lo básico.



Me parece que el que no se entera eres tú. ¿Todavia no entiendes lo que ha pasado con Citron?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Ilegal en que sentido?



Están pumpeando una acción con poca capitalización y fundamentales de mierda porque cumple unos criterios que la hacen fácil de burbujear y luego cuando se salgan los cortos después de short squeeze imagino que van a dumpear. Eso es um pump and dump de manual, que en Estados Unidos se considera manipulación de mercado y fraude. 

Los cortos tienen una tesis sólida basada en fundamentales de por qué GME se va a ir a la mierda como empresa. Ellos están apostando a que la empresa se va a la quiebra, pero no están contribuyendo a que se vaya a la mierda.

Luego ya pueden haber argumentos a favor o en contra sobre si ponerse corto es moral. Ahí no me meto.


----------



## Tartufo (27 Ene 2021)

por esta razón en los colegios no interesa enseñar finanzas a cierto nivel, si la gente supiera como funciona el sistema y que juntandose pueden obtener partes de las ganancias que tienen estos buitres el sistema se iría al carajo


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Que es una burbuja está claro y lo que quieren es tirar los fondos en corto, el punto es meter dinero que a uno le sobre y sin apalancarse. yo compre 2 acciones si llega a 100 o quizás a 900 venderé, si no, pues pierdo 200 euros tampoco voy a ser mas pobre de lo que ya estoy. Porcierto AMC 170%, pensaba que iban antes por BB o nokia



Amc es que es una empresa muy barata con un cap muy pequeñito al estilo de GAmestop, para mover a bicharracas como Blackberry no es tan sencillo, pero ni para subirla ni para bajarla, lo cierto es que Amc estaba bien valorada entre 4-6 dolares, pero Blackberry estaba muy infravalorada por el desgaste que llevaba de los fondos bajistas que le iban comiendo pedacitos cada cierto tiempo, valia 6 euros hace un mes y el valor real de esta empresa deberia ser 40 euros. El valor real como empresa de GAmestop era de unos 20-30 euros no era tampoco el de 4 euros como valia hace unos meses, ahora el valor de gamestop es mucho mas de 20-30 euros, porque millones de personas han visto el potencial de crecimiento que tiene y encima hay ya una burbuja especulativa en esta empresa que no se va a desinflar tan facilmente.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Están pumpeando una acción con poca capitalización y fundamentales de mierda porque cumple unos criterios que la hacen fácil de burbujear y luego cuando se salgan los cortos después de short squeeze imagino que van a dumpear. Eso es um pump and dump de manual, que en Estados Unidos se considera manipulación de mercado y fraude.
> 
> Los cortos tienen una tesis sólida basada en fundamentales de por qué GME se va a ir a la mierda como empresa. Ellos están apostando a que la empresa se va a la quiebra, pero no están contribuyendo a que se vaya a la mierda.
> 
> Luego ya pueden haber argumentos a favor o en contra sobre si ponerse corto es moral. Ahí no me meto.



Pero eso son valoraciones subjetivas tuyas, ellos pueden estar en desacuerdo sobre esas valoraciones, tu dices que son sólidas, pero en el fondo son solo opiniones. De todos modos entiendo que lo que hacen no es Pump and Dump porque van a cazar a Citron que tiene que recomprar las acciones.


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y por otro lado que hay de malo en apostar a que una acción baja? Hay acciones que son puta basura, que tiene de malo hacer dinero si bajan? De la.misma forma que alguien se pone largo y hace dinero cuando una empresa sube. Que tiene de negativo o poco ético eso?



Que se hace con acciones prestadas, te parece poco? claro es que sino los cortos no existirían y las mafias tampoco


----------



## Tio1saM (27 Ene 2021)

¿Y no puede ser que citron ya haya deshecho los cortos comprando y ahora le estén ayudando a ganar pasta? ¿Eso no se sabrá en tiempo real no, se sabrá al final cuando deshizo?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero eso son valoraciones subjetivas tuyas, ellos pueden estar en desacuerdo sobre esas valoraciones, tu dices que son sólidas, pero en el fondo son solo opiniones. De todos modos entiendo que lo que hacen no es Pump and Dump porque van a cazar a Citron que tiene que recomprar las acciones.



Las pérdidas de Gamestop son objetivas. Las miles de tiendas cerradas son objetivas. El descenso de ingresos desde hace 5 años a ritmos desenfrenados es objetivo. El daño del Covid en su negocio es objetivo.

Y ok, me puedes venir con una interpretación posmoderna de la situación. Nada es real, todo es interpretable. Intenta colarle eso a un juez, a ver que te dice. Es como si me dices que yo no te he pegado un puñetazo en el ojo, que en vez de eso tu me has dado un golpe en el puño con el ojo. Que el dolor es subjetivo y el daño que puedas haber recibido del puñetazo también.

Ah y Citron es el medio para llegar al pump and dump, no es el fin en sí mismo. Suponiendo que Citron aún esté dentro y no haya desecho posiciones. Asumiendo también que Citron no esté metido en corto con opciones y se la sude lo que estén pumpeando la acción a corto plazo porque ellos les vencen las puts a dos años vista.

Creo que lo simplificáis todo demasiado. No sé si por falta de conocimiento o por euforia de fin de ciclo. Me gustaría pensar que es lo último, nunca es buena señal cuando se meten novatos en el pico de un ciclo alcista...


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> ¿Y no puede ser que citron ya haya deshecho los cortos comprando y ahora le estén ayudando a ganar pasta? ¿Eso no se sabrá en tiempo real no, se sabrá al final cuando deshizo?



No si nadie se los compra. Le tendrá que devolver las acciones al que se las haya comprado al vencerse el contrato. No creo que las vendan a nadie al precio al que esten entonces. Si te refieres a que ya las recompró entonces ya habria perdido dinero.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Las pérdidas de Gamestop son objetivas. Las miles de tiendas cerradas son objetivas. El descenso de ingresos desde hace 5 años a ritmos desenfrenados es objetivo. El daño del Covid en su negocio es objetivo.
> 
> Y ok, me puedes venir con una interpretación posmoderna de la situación. Nada es real, todo es interpretable. Intenta colarle eso a un juez, a ver que te dice. Es como si me dices que yo no te he pegado un puñetazo en el ojo, que en vez de eso tu me has dado un golpe en el puño con el ojo. Que el dolor es subjetivo y el daño que puedas haber recibido del puñetazo también.



Y supongo que por eso habrá bajado el valor de las acciones, pero aquí hablamos de las perspectivas a futuro. Si crees que el negocio va a ir a mejor o a peor.


----------



## alvarinaitis (27 Ene 2021)

Visto en interné!


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Me parece que el que no se entera eres tú. ¿Todavia no entiendes lo que ha pasado con Citron?



Mi niño mientras tú pides una ración de bravas en el bar de Paco yo he trabajado en cuatro de los mayores bancos del mundo en Londres. Y aún trabajo Aqui. He estado en mesas de trading, he hecho equity derivatives trading cubriendo la delta y centrado solo en la volatilidad. Todas las operaciones que te imagines con opciones, strangle, straddle, you name it. Luego cubriendo la delta con futuros en sentido inverso.

He trabajado en la estrategia de entidades financieras que mueven millones y millones de dólares CADA DIA. He trabajado en departamentos de riesgos viendo cómo está el tinglado a nivel de riesgos macro, crédito, mercado etc etc. Cómo cierra este P&L y porque esto no cuadra aquí o allá.

Así que un poco jodido venir a darme lecciones. Siéntate, ponte cómodo y trata de aprender un poco. Y si por ejemplo sabes mucho de arte rupestre o de climatología o cosas así, pues me lo dices y me enseñas, porque de eso sí que no tengo ni puta idea. Pero vamos de los mercados financieros no creo que en este foro encuentres más de 4 o 5 tipos que sepan más que yo.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mi niño mientras tú pides una ración de bravas en el bar de Paco yo he trabajado en cuatro de los mayores bancos del mundo en Londres. Y aún trabajo Aqui. He estado en mesas de trading, he hecho equity derivatives trading cubriendo la delta y centrado solo en la volatilidad. Todas las operaciones que te imagines con opciones, strangle, straddle, you name it. Luego cubriendo la delta con futuros en sentido inverso.
> 
> He trabajado en la estrategia de entidades financieras que mueven millones y millones de dólares CADA DIA. He trabajado en departamentos de riesgos viendo cómo está el tinglado a nivel de riesgos macro, crédito, mercado etc etc. Cómo cierra este P&L y porque esto no cuadra aquí o allá.
> 
> Así que un poco jodido venir a darme lecciones. Siéntate, ponte cómodo y trata de aprender un poco. Y si por ejemplo sabes mucho de arte rupestre o de climatología o cosas así, pues me lo dices y me enseñas, porque de eso sí que no tengo ni puta idea. Pero vamos de los mercados financieros no creo que en este foro encuentres más de 4 o 5 tipos que sepan más que yo.



Efectivamente, no tengo ni puta idea aunque tengo un olfato fino para descubrir fantoches. Eso hace aun mas doloroso que te ponga en ridículo diciendo lo obvio. Por cierto veo que solo has soltado gilipolleces y no me has contestado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Efectivamente, no tengo ni puta idea aunque tengo un olfato fino para descubrir fantoches. Eso hace aun mas doloroso que te ponga en ridículo diciendo lo obvio. Por cierto veo que solo has soltado gilipolleces y no me has contestado.



Que es lo obvio mi niño? Ejjj que los de Citron nadie les vende.

Tu sabes si los de Citron están con opciones o con que están cortos? Lo sabes? Tu sabes cuál es el vencimiento de sus puts, si es que están con puts? Tu entiendes que si estuvieran cortos con puts entonces no perderían más de la.pasta que metieron? Tu sabes que cojones es comprar una put, que es el strike price?


Tu sabes cuál es el vencimiento de esos puts? Porque si los tienen a 2 semanas están jodidos pero si los tienen a 3 meses no tanto. Tu sabes si han hecho quizás un rollover de esos puts a otros vencimientos?

Tu sabes si incluso se han cubierto lamposicion comprando calls y poniéndose largos? A qué eso no se te pasó por la cabeza lumbreras?

Pídele a paco otra cañita, no te atragantes con la croqueta y cuéntanos más, que estamos aquí para aprender de ti.


----------



## Tio1saM (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No si nadie se los compra. Le tendrá que devolver las acciones al que se las haya comprado al vencerse el contrato. No creo que las vendan a nadie al precio al que esten entonces. Si te refieres a que ya las recompró entonces ya habria perdido dinero.



No, si citron recompro a 200 y hoy llegan a 300 no ha perdido dinero ¿no? Se habrá jodido otras operaciones o la liquidez para poder recomprar y ahora ya estará ganando. Conste que no se como va lo de ir en corro igual nada de esto que digo tiene sentido.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que es lo obvio mi niño? Ejjj que los de Citron nadie les vende.
> 
> Tu sabes si los de Citron están con opciones o con que están cortos? Lo sabes? Tu sabes cuál es el vencimiento de sus puts, si es que están con puts? Tu entiendes que si estuvieran cortos con puts entonces no perderían más de la.pasta que metieron? Tu sabes que cojones es comprar una put, que es el strike price?
> 
> ...



Veo que el que no lo sabe eres tú. Mas te valdria pasarte por los foros donde se discute esto en vez de quedar como un gilipollas. La fecha es el viernes tontolaba que va de listo.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> No, si citron recompro a 200 y hoy llegan a 300 no ha perdido dinero ¿no? Se habrá jodido otras operaciones o la liquidez para poder recomprar y ahora ya estará ganando. Conste que no se como va lo de ir en corro igual nada de esto que digo tiene sentido.



No, porque haga lo que haga tiene que devolver las acciones que pidió prestadas. Y las devuelve al precio original. Además otra cosa es si tiene liquidez para recomprarlas al precio disparado.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y por otro lado que hay de malo en apostar a que una acción baja? Hay acciones que son puta basura, que tiene de malo hacer dinero si bajan? De la.misma forma que alguien se pone largo y hace dinero cuando una empresa sube. Que tiene de negativo o poco ético eso?



Yo también pensaba que los "especuladores" eran seres malvados (no tengo ni idea de bolsa) que se aprovechan para comprar cuando todo el mundo vende (y lucrase con ello) y que se aprovechaban para vender cuando todo el mundo quiere comprar. Pero para que se produzca una compraventa tiene que existir necesariamente alguien que opine justo lo contrario que tú, alguien que te compre lo que quieres vender porque aunque tú pienses que es una mierda y te lo quieres quitar de encima el especulador piensa que va a hacer dinero con ello. Evidentemente uno de los dos está equivocado, pero nadie sabe quién. Si no fuese por los especuladores, si todo el mundo estuviese de acuerdo en que hay que comprar o vender tal acción entonces no existiría el mercado. A lo mejor sería un mundo mejor, pero sería otro mundo.

Pd: perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Yo también pensaba que los "especuladores" eran seres malvados (no tengo ni idea de bolsa) que se aprovechan para comprar cuando todo el mundo vende (y lucrase con ello) y que se aprovechaban para vender cuando todo el mundo quiere comprar. Pero para que se produzca una compraventa tiene que existir necesariamente alguien que opine justo lo contrario que tú, alguien que te compre lo que quieres vender porque aunque tú pienses que es una mierda y te lo quieres quitar de encima el especulador piensa que va a hacer dinero con ello. Evidentemente uno de los dos está equivocado, pero nadie sabe quién. Si no fuese por los especuladores, si todo el mundo estuviese de acuerdo en que hay que comprar o vender tal acción entonces no existiría el mercado. A lo mejor sería un mundo mejor, pero sería otro mundo.
> 
> Pd: perdón por el off-topic.



Y es que ni siquiera hace falta pillar prestadas acciones para "ponerse corto". Es tan fácil como vender unas acciones que se negocian 20 euros y luego recomprarlas a 10 euros. E incluso si las pillas prestadas lo único que estás haciendo es girando el orden en el que realizas la operación, no veo el problema ahí...


----------



## kad (27 Ene 2021)

Cachis, llego tarde a todo


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Números sanos de empresa de crecimiento


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y es que ni siquiera hace falta pillar prestadas acciones para "ponerse corto". Es tan fácil como vender unas acciones que se negocian 20 euros y luego recomprarlas a 10 euros. E incluso si las pillas prestadas lo único que estás haciendo es girando el orden en el que realizas la operación, no veo el problema ahí...



Pues que como suban te comes la perdida.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

¿Ha terminado quebrando este fondo o qué?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues que como suban te comes la perdida.



Si compras acciones a 20€ y la empresa quiebra también te comes la pérdida. El mercado siempre va en las dos direcciones...


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

No es la revolución del pueblo. Eso piensa la gente de izquierdas en general, que les da reparo decirse a ellos mismos en un espejo que son tan o más especuladores y avariciosos como esos encorbatados.

Todos esos que tú dices que luchan contra los poderosos se cambiarían ahora mismo sin pensarlo por uno de ellos. Venderían a su madre si hiciera falta.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si compras acciones a 20€ y la empresa quiebra también te comes la pérdida. El mercado siempre va en las dos direcciones...



No veo como eso es la dirección opuesta de lo que he dicho. Citron "creo" acciones de la nada, que literalmente no existen por encima del total de acciones según parece, hizo su apuesta y ahora va a palmar dinero, y aquí veo a todos los magufos habituales de las inversiones incluidos alguno que se flipa diciendome que si ha trabajado para Soros y le hace felaciones a Bernanke o noseque, llorando porque esta vez Citron va a perder dinero. Pues eso, es el mercao que tanto les gusta, que se jodan, otros ganarán.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Además otra cosa que no entendéis. Por un Melvin que se va abajo, hay cinco melvins que se han subido al carro de GME y están haciendo cientos de millones. Entonces se demuestra que lo que a muchos os jode no es que esos poderosos ganen dinero, lo que os jode es que vosotros no lo ganáis. Melvin es malo porque gana pasta y vosotros no. Pero si entra otro y os ayuda en el pumpeo, entonces ya no os apetece luchas tanto contra los encorbatados


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Todos a comprar duro Felguera, enseñemos a los especuladores malvados quién manda!!!


----------



## Donald-Trompeta (27 Ene 2021)

En Burbuja no hay cojones de hacer eso. 

Somos disidencia controlada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Además otra cosa que no entendéis. Por un Melvin que se va abajo, hay cinco melvins que se han subido al carro de GME y están haciendo cientos de millones. Entonces se demuestra que lo que a muchos os jode no es que esos poderosos ganen dinero, lo que os jode es que vosotros no lo ganáis. Melvin es malo porque gana pasta y vosotros no. Pero si entra otro y os ayuda en el pumpeo, entonces ya no os apetece luchas tanto contra los encorbatados



En mi caso, me estoy descojonando y pienso que ha sido justicia poética porque ese fondo en particular, con esa posición, lo que ha intentado es sacar provecho del atentado contra el dereco fundamental a la libertad de movimiento que están perpetrando los gobiernos comunistas occidentales contra sus ciudadanos. Nada más.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ene 2021)

Donald-Trompeta dijo:


> En Burbuja no hay cojones de hacer eso.
> 
> Somos disidencia controlada.



Y cuatro, no 2M.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Vuelvo a repetir, desestabilizan a unos y hacen millonarios a otros.

Sois como los putos rojos con los niños africanos llegando en patera y qué pena que pena, pero vosotros con el puto Melvin. Te repito que ahora hay gente en NY con un volquete de putas celebrando que su fondo está haciendo hoy 50/100 millones gracias a estar largo en estas empresas y al pumpeo salvaje de los robinjuderos. Pero sigamos con Melvin y tal


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No veo como eso es la dirección opuesta de lo que he dicho. *Citron "creo" acciones de la nada, que literalmente no existen por encima del total de acciones según parece*, hizo su apuesta y ahora va a palmar dinero, y aquí veo a todos los magufos habituales de las inversiones incluidos alguno que se flipa diciendome que si ha trabajado para Soros y le hace felaciones a Bernanke o noseque, llorando porque esta vez Citron va a perder dinero. Pues eso, es el mercao que tanto les gusta, que se jodan, otros ganarán.



Mmmmm eso es literalmente imposible. ¿Estás seguro que no lo han hecho con algún tipo de instrumento tipo CFD o con futuros / opciones? Porque todo apunta a derivados financieros por lo que estás diciendo, y si son derivados no van a perder más de lo que han metido...


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Donald-Trompeta dijo:


> En Burbuja no hay cojones de hacer eso.
> 
> Somos disidencia controlada.



Parece que en el subforo lo que hay son prosistema, que si pierde un fondo de inversión lloran.


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

A mi Melvin me la suda bastante, la verdad.
Y creo que a la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, lo mismo.

Yo estoy aquí por la pasta. No hay que hacer ninguna puta justificación moral. Lo que faltaba, vamos.

Por cierto. Rentabilizar los 4 duros que tenemos la mayoría no es un MBA permanente. Hay veces que basta y sobra con ser avispao.
Es como si a alguno le molestara, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir, desestabilizan a unos y hacen millonarios a otros.
> 
> Sois como los putos rojos con los niños africanos llegando en patera y qué pena que pena, pero vosotros con el puto Melvin. Te repito que ahora hay gente en NY con un volquete de putas celebrando que su fondo está haciendo hoy 50/100 millones gracias a estar largo en estas empresas y al pumpeo salvaje de los robinjuderos. Pero sigamos con Melvin y tal



¿Y qué? Una posición nació de la información privilegiada y de la eliminación de un derecho fundamental mientras que la otra posición (la ganadora) ha nacido de la (hipotética) libertad de expresión en las redes y de la pura rabia. Sigue siendo justicia poética y hay que saber reconocer cuándo gana David y cuándo gana Goliat. Además, desde la barrera, está siendo divertido.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mmmmm eso es literalmente imposible. ¿Estás seguro que no lo han hecho con algún tipo de instrumento tipo CFD o con futuros / opciones? Porque todo apunta a derivados financieros por lo que estás diciendo, y si son derivados no van a perder más de lo que han metido...



¿No es posible? ¿Por que? ¿Es ilegal? Aqui la gente dice que no es ilegal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> A mi Melvin me la duda bastante, la verdad.
> Y creo que a la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, lo mismo.
> 
> Yo estoy aquí por la pasta. No hay que hacer ninguna puta justificación moral. Lo que faltaba, vamos.




Joder así si. Pues Ole tus huevos. Yo soy IGUAL. Por eso me hace gracia la peña que habla de revoluciones, los putos che Guevaras de la bolsa.

Aquí estamos todos por la pasta. Y todos somos igual de especuladores y avariciosos y cabrones como los encorbatados. El resto son PUTOS CUENTOS


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y qué? Una posición nació de la información privilegiada y de la eliminación de un derecho fundamental mientras que la otra posición (la ganadora) ha nacido de la (hipotética) libertad de expresión en las redes y de la pura rabia. Sigue siendo justicia poética y hay que saber reconocer cuándo gana David y cuándo gana Goliat. Además, desde la barrera, está siendo divertido.



Que informacion privilegiada? Necesitas información privilegiada para saber que GME es una puta mierda?

No en serio, pon aquí exactamente qué información privilegiada tenían.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿No es posible? ¿Por que? ¿Es ilegal? Aqui la gente dice que no es ilegal.



Porque no puedes pillar prestadas acciones que no existen. Tienen que haberlo hecho con algún tipo de instrumento financiero que no son acciones...

Y como off-topic, te veo un poco resentido. No se a por quién van esos dardos que vas lanzando a cada mensaje, pero si me lo estás lanzando a mi (que para algo nos estamos citando) creo que paso de seguir respondiendo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que informacion privilegiada? Necesitas información privilegiada para saber que GME es una puta mierda?
> 
> No en serio, pon aquí exactamente qué información privilegiada tenían.



No niego que fuese GME fuese una mierda en decadencia, pero me jode mucho que esos cabrones hayan acelerado la hipotética caída de la cotización de la empresa aprovechando las medidas draconianas e inconstitucionales de restricción de movimiento impuestas por los gobiernos ante la falsa pandemia.

Y ahora sólo falta que me niegues que esos fondos no suelen disponer de información privilegiada de esa magnitud mucho antes que cualquiera de los mortales.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y ahora sólo falta que me niegues que esos fondos no suelen disponer de información privilegiada de esa magnitud mucho antes que cualquiera de los mortales.



El mundo de la inversión no lo han sacado de una película de James Bond, en realidad es más aburrido de lo que parece. La cosa no va tanto de información privilegiada como de mirarse contabilidades y extrapolar el futuro frente a ellas. Estos fondos han sumado 2+2. Han visto que GME era una puta mierda de hace tiempo y que con el Covid se iría a pique más pronto que tarde. Han apostado en su contra en base a eso. Y ya, poco más.

Y aunque a corto plazo hayan podido acelerar la caída de la cotización si la empresa funcionase se habría recuperado, igual que esta subida va a ser algo a corto plazo si la empresa no vuelve a funcionar bien. Las tendencias de mercado a corto plazo siempre están subeditadas a la situación financiera de la empresa a medio plazo.


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Porque no puedes pillar prestadas acciones que no existen. Tienen que haberlo hecho con algún tipo de instrumento financiero que no son acciones...
> 
> Y como off-topic, te veo un poco resentido. No se a por quién van esos dardos que vas lanzando a cada mensaje, pero si me lo estás lanzando a mi (que para algo nos estamos citando) creo que paso de seguir respondiendo.



Puedes pedir prestado acciones a grandes fondos de inversiones como blackrock o vanguard, que es lo que han hecho. Estos fondos que van a largo, prestan las acciones a los fondos de cobertura a cambio de una prima.

Ahora, les toca devolver las acciones, pero a un precio x20 de lo que valian.


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hermano. No entendéis nada. Te repito. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 es porque alguien le compra a 1000. Que parte no entendéis de esto? Es lo más básico de lo básico.



Ya, pero el ultimo pardillo que compra a 1000 quizas es malvin o citron que se ven obligados a deshacerse de las posiciones.

Evidentemente gme dentro de unos meses esta en la mierda otra vez, y muchos que estan comprando van a perder, pero los que van a comprar las acciones a un precio de +1000 son los cortos. Es en ese momento cuando hay que vender, cuando los shorts compren.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> Puedes pedir prestado acciones a grandes fondos de inversiones como blackrock o vanguard, que es lo que han hecho. Estos fondos que van a largo, prestan las acciones a los fondos de cobertura a cambio de una prima.
> 
> Ahora, les toca devolver las acciones, pero a un precio x20 de lo que valian.



Ya ya, eso lo sé. Lo que digo es que no puedes pillar prestadas más acciones de las que existen. Algunos de estos cortos tienen que estar usando futuros o opciones mínimo.


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ya ya, eso lo sé. Lo que digo es que no puedes pillar prestadas más acciones de las que existen. Algunos de estos cortos tienen que estar usando futuros o opciones mínimo.



Ya, pero se puede prestar una accion que ya ha sido prestada.

Por ejemplo, si yo soy blackrock y le presto a melvin 1 accion, y luego este la revnde en el mercado, blackrock la vuelve a comprar y la vuelve a prestar a melvin y este la vuelve a vender a un particular.

Blackrock tendra 2 acciones.
El minorista tendra 1 accion.

Mientras que Melvin debera 2 acciones.

Con este proceso puede haber un short interest de mas del 100% de las acciones que existen.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Porque no puedes pillar prestadas acciones que no existen. Tienen que haberlo hecho con algún tipo de instrumento financiero que no son acciones...
> 
> Y como off-topic, te veo un poco resentido. No se a por quién van esos dardos que vas lanzando a cada mensaje, pero si me lo estás lanzando a mi (que para algo nos estamos citando) creo que paso de seguir respondiendo.



¿Resentido? ¿Por que? Al contrario, me parece bastante divertido y mas aun cuando veo como se está picando alguna gente aquí, no lo digo por ti.

Las acciones existen, segun lo entiendo. El método exacto por el que revenden las acciones no lo he leido, pero según parece firman una especie de contrato por el que les ceden acciones que luego deben devolver. Quizá a eso se refieren con "crear" acciones, legalmente seguirian siendo propiedad del propietario original, pero el otro fondo negocia con ellas temporalmente. Pero solo etoy especulando.

EDIT: Veo que ya te han contestado arriba sobre el posible método por el que multiplicaron las acciones.


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Vamos a ver...​
Melvin se puso corto en GME para luego publicar análisis faltando a la verdad, omitiéndola o directamente mintiendo, consiguiendo con eso bajar el precio de la acción y generando ganancias astronómicas.

*¿Sabéis lo que opino de los fondos de inversión que hacen eso?*


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Yo ya lo he comentado, ni se os ocurra meter la pasta a los que no estais en gamestop, yo tengo ahora mismo un paquete de acciones que recompre el lunes cuando pego la bajada de entre 158 a 61, y ahora mismo esto es una loteria rusa, todavia no sabemos si los cortos tienen mas leña todavia, hay muchos intereses gordos detras. Yo estoy pensando incluso en salirme hoy si sube a mas de 250 o seguir aguantando, esto es mucha presion y hay mucha pasta en juego, si quereis crecimiento seguro las proximas semanas, iros a BlackBerry y AMC, aunque tambien os digo que AMC tiene el valor que le esta dando la gente unida, realmente vale menos, con BlackBerry hay mucho margen de crecimiento pero es mas dificil subir esa accion por el volumen de mercado que tiene.


----------



## Night (27 Ene 2021)

no me deja ponerme en corto en degiro, alguien sabe por que?
me dice que no lo tengo permitido, que lo active desde ajustes (ya lo he hecho, de hecho, si me deja ponerme en corto en el ibex por ejemplo)

alguien sabe por que?


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

El impacto que esta teniendo lo de Gamestop creo que es en parte el culpable de que este casi todo en rojo hoy, se esta creando una burbuja en torno a esas acciones relacionadas con lo de Reddit y van a crecer exponencialmente.
Los cortos estan por ahi dispersos aprovechando esa concentracion para bajar las acciones que les parece.


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

Y cuidado con los brokers, que pueden quebrar tambien.

No se si sabeis que cuando tu compras acciones (por ejemplo tesla) el broker suele prestar tus acciones a cambio de una prima a los inversores en corto.
Es el intermediario.
Pero si vende en corto y al dia siguiente la accion se multiplica x2 o mas, el que vende en corto pierde mas de lo que ha apostado, haciendo que tenga una deuda con el broker. El problema esta cuando la accion se pueda multiplicar x5 o x10, que el minorista se puede quedar con deudas millonarias, que evidentemente no va a pagar, y quien tenga que poner la pasta sea el broker.

Es mas, tengo la teoria que habra algun momento que los brokers te impidan vender tus propias acciones de Gamestop. Dependera del broker. Pondra "fallos tecnicos" pero la razon es que estaran palmando pasta y necesitan tu accion prestada o que vendas cuando todo se calme.

La cosa se puede poner mas seria de la que algunos creen. Yo hace 1 año ya me imaginaba que podria haber una crisis mundial debido al mayor apreton corto de la historia con gamestop. En ese momento no me lo creia del todo, pensemos que no era conocida la accion, pero segun mis calculos podia pasar, pero era economia ficcion. De momento las cosas se han cumplido como imagine...
Un verdadero apreton corto infinito puede suceder (infinito de verdad, no como el de VW, si no, infinito) (por eso hay que tener minimo 1 accion, quien sabe si se acaban vendiendo a 100.000 euros/accion durante unos instantes)


PD: Muy importante!, fijaros diariamente en los cortos que tiene GME en www.shortsqueeze.com, porque al mostrar informacion retrasada es posible que durante la ultima semana se hayan deshecho de los cortos y todo quede en nada. Pero como siga habiendo esa cantidad de cortos la cosa se va to the moon.


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

Night dijo:


> no me deja ponerme en corto en degiro, alguien sabe por que?
> me dice que no lo tengo permitido, que lo active desde ajustes (ya lo he hecho, de hecho, si me deja ponerme en corto en el ibex por ejemplo)
> 
> alguien sabe por que?



Hazte el favor y ni se te ocurra vender en corto gamestop.

Eres conciente que se te puede quedar una deuda de cientos de miles de euros si te sale mal?


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2021)

Night dijo:


> no me deja ponerme en corto en degiro, alguien sabe por que?
> me dice que no lo tengo permitido, que lo active desde ajustes (ya lo he hecho, de hecho, si me deja ponerme en corto en el ibex por ejemplo)
> 
> alguien sabe por que?



Ni se te ocurra.


----------



## Night (27 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> Hazte el favor y ni se te ocurra vender en corto gamestop.
> 
> Eres conciente que se te puede quedar una deuda de cientos de miles de euros si te sale mal?



pero por que creeis que van a empezar a subir sus acciones? si estan super sobrevaloradas


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

Night dijo:


> pero por que creeis que van a empezar a subir sus acciones? si estan super sobrevaloradas



Porque estamos ante un short squeeze. No importa que la empresa no valga una mierda, a corto plazo los shorts se veran obligados a comprar al precio que sea, haciendo subir aun mas el precio.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Otro día de troleo. Hasta el viernes esto va a ser divertido. 
Los Winklevoss de nuevo a la carga con AMC. 
Falta un tweet de Elon Musk y a por palomitas.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Otro día de troleo. Hasta el viernes esto va a ser divertido.
> Los Winklevoss de nuevo a la carga con AMC.
> Falta un tweet de Elon Musk y a por palomitas.



Al parecer lo de Musk es personal. Todos estos apostaron en contra de Tesla. Musk es bastante vengativo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

Esta es la mejor forma en la que los millenials podían gastarse los dólares del cheque de la FED. Multiplicando x4 esos dólares y jodiendo a la vez algún gran fondo de inversión que ha estado intentando aprovecharse del confinamiento y de la falsa pandemia.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (27 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Yo ya lo he comentado, ni se os ocurra meter la pasta a los que no estais en gamestop, yo tengo ahora mismo un paquete de acciones que recompre el lunes cuando pego la bajada de entre 158 a 61, y ahora mismo esto es una loteria rusa, todavia no sabemos si los cortos tienen mas leña todavia, hay muchos intereses gordos detras. Yo estoy pensando incluso en salirme hoy si sube a mas de 250 o seguir aguantando, esto es mucha presion y hay mucha pasta en juego, si quereis crecimiento seguro las proximas semanas, iros a BlackBerry y AMC, aunque tambien os digo que AMC tiene el valor que le esta dando la gente unida, realmente vale menos, con BlackBerry hay mucho margen de crecimiento pero es mas dificil subir esa accion por el volumen de mercado que tiene.



Buscar rentabilidad en " semanas " es receta segura para acabar dándose la hostia padre. Suerte.


----------



## Tartufo (27 Ene 2021)

Creo que pasó algo parecido en China hace unos años y el gobierno acabó entrando a saco para acabar con el incendio antes de que se volviera sistémico

asi que en breve el estado se encargará de que las cosas vuelvan a su cauce cuando los castuzos recuperen lo perdido mas un buen pellizco


----------



## Abrojo (27 Ene 2021)

Por qué esto no se ha dado en otras situaciones y ahora sí? Acaso no hay empresas que se ven claramente en declive y se ponen en corto de forma habitual? Antes nadie ni en tanta cantidad se había puesto tan de acuerdo en comprar acciones para causar esta distorsión?


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

¿La SEC qué va a hacer? 
Tuvo 7 años para hacer lo que ha hecho con Ripple. 
¿Cómo va a parar a los de reddit y twitter?


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Por qué esto no se ha dado en otras situaciones y ahora sí? Acaso no hay empresas que se ven claramente en declive y se ponen en corto de forma habitual? Antes nadie ni en tanta cantidad se había puesto tan de acuerdo en comprar acciones para causar esta distorsión?



Porque no habia foros para que la gente se organizase. Si se hacia, pero lo hacian los fondos unos contra otros. Esto es lo mismo pero solo cambian los actores.


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Buscar rentabilidad en " semanas " es receta segura para acabar dándose la hostia padre. Suerte.



Lo de AMC ahora mismo es un disparate y es facil burbujearla, ayer abri una posicion ahi que pienso cerrar muy pronto, lo de Blackberry ya he comentado que no, esa empresa si miras sus fundamentales y su capitalizacion puede valer perfectamente 30 o 40 euros, esa la voy a dejar ahi mas tiempo.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Ene 2021)

Yo ya la hago con hispanos, en criptos y CFD´s. Si hubiera mucha más gente podríamos pasar a acciones.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> Y cuidado con los brokers, que pueden quebrar tambien.
> 
> No se si sabeis que cuando tu compras acciones (por ejemplo tesla) el broker suele prestar tus acciones a cambio de una prima a los inversores en corto.
> Es el intermediario.
> ...



¿Puedes explicar un poco mas el proceso? Yo creia que solo palmarian quienes hubiesen pedido prestadas acciones.


----------



## El Chucho (27 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Lo de AMC ahora mismo es un disparate y es facil burbujearla, ayer abri una posicion ahi que pienso cerrar muy pronto, lo de Blackberry ya he comentado que no, esa empresa si miras sus fundamentales y su capitalizacion puede valer perfectamente 30 o 40 euros, esa la voy a dejar ahi mas tiempo.



que broker usas ?


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

amc un 300% eso haapsado en alguan preapertura algunav ez?. esto puede tirar toda la bolsa


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> que broker usas ?



Degiro


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar un poco mas el proceso? Yo creia que solo palmarian quienes hubiesen pedido prestadas acciones.



Si los shorters no pueden devolver las acciones porque han quebrado, quién lo ha de pagar es el broker.
Un shorter puede perder más que lo apostado, quedándose con una deuda, que pagará o no, dependiendo de quien sea, si no paga el broker la ha cagado.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

Pues GME viene en 350, y se´gun he leído por ahí en 170$ peta. También que por cada 12$ palma 1.000M$. Mucho jiji-jaja, pero esto puede traer un colapso de cojones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues GME viene en 350, y se´gun he leído por ahí en 170$ peta. También que por cada 12$ palma 1.000M$. Mucho jiji-jaja, pero esto puede traer un colapso de cojones.



Que les follen.

Las grandes mareas tienen efectos muy amplificados en los pequeños canales. Así que, cuanto más inunden el mercado con dólares frescos, más amplificaciones de este tipo veremos hasta que todo el sistema financiero se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Todo eran risas de los trajeados hasta que unos autistas se metieron en el GAME


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

esto prueba que el indivduo puede organizarse si quiere, pena que no se organice enla calle tambien


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

degiro fallando enlas ordenes de amc y gme


----------



## glacierre (27 Ene 2021)

Vengo de reddit a decios: comprad malditos!


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)

¿Cómo os enterais de esto?


----------



## yokese20 (27 Ene 2021)

Joder, esa tambien la recomende...


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Vamos que os lo perdeis


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

ewsta todo el mercado bajista menos esto, estaran moviendo pasta ?


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

Estoy dentro con 4 ordenes de Gamestop. Me la suda perder ese dinero. Esos hijos de puta moviendo en corto han jugado con los autistas de internet y es el momento de la venganza.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

esta todo el mercado callendo., broker saturados, y amc y gme mas de un 100%, esto aguatnara ose iran a la mierda hoy?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2021)

Pues como a los de ForoCoches les de por copiar podría ser una risa con algunos valores del ibex...


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

15 amc a 13, vamso a ver si tira de nuevo arriba. gme esta quieto a 269


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues como a los de ForoCoches les de por copiar podría ser una risa con algunos valores del ibex...



Forosubnormales bastante tienen con mandar mariachis al IBEX


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

el reddit se ha caido


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Dentro de AMC y me salgo como pase de 25, recojo y a casa.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

teniamso que hacer la version burbuja de esto, si aqui todos ganan mas de 4 cifras al mes jajaja


----------



## aszaragoza (27 Ene 2021)

Nokia también está subiendo como un cohete!


----------



## BABY (27 Ene 2021)

Buenísimo artículo en Rankia.

¿Los boquerones se rebelan contra las ballenas? - El curioso caso de GameStop (GME)


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

Lo de hoy va a salir en los libros de Historia Económica.

Aún no he sacado


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> teniamso que hacer la version burbuja de esto, si aqui todos ganan mas de 4 cifras al mes jajaja



Ya ves, tanto listo que es broker y chupapollas de Soros y *ha trabajado para las mayores empresas que jamas has conocido* y no son capaces de liar una de estas. Casi es como si en realidad fuesen unos fantoches que se montan sus películas.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (27 Ene 2021)

Pípol jav de pagüe.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya ves, tanto listo que es broker y chupapollas de Soros y *ha trabajado para las mayores empresas que jamas has conocido* y no son capaces de liar una de estas. Casi es como si en realidad fuesen unos fantoches que se montan sus películas.



Hay varios grupos de mensajes en el foro y este sub no están nada mal, hay que limpiar grano de paja.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Hay varios grupos de mensajes en el foro y este sub no están nada mal, hay que limpiar grano de paja.



Claro, claro, no meto a todo el mundo en el mismo saco, me refiero a algún flipado. Pero seamos realistas aunque no dudo de que haya gente competente lo de Reddit está mucho mejor montado, también son mas gente, lo de aquí es mas de pequeños inversores y mucho fantoche dandoselas de listo y flipandose jugando al broker de Wall Street.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

en burbujna muchas veces hay mucho Wolf of Paco Street


----------



## VandeBel (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, claro, no meto a todo el mundo en el mismo saco, me refiero a algún flipado. Pero seamos realistas aunque no dudo de que haya gente competente lo de Reddit está mucho mejor montado, también son mas gente, lo de aquí es mas de pequeños inversores y mucho fantoche dandoselas de listo y flipandose jugando al broker de Wall Street.



Pero es que allí son muchísimos más, no se puede comparar. Aquí por más que queramos no tenemos fuerza para mover el mercado. Somos 4 gatos.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, claro, no meto a todo el mundo en el mismo saco, me refiero a algún flipado. Pero seamos realistas aunque no dudo de que haya gente competente lo de Reddit está mucho mejor montado, también son mas gente, lo de aquí es mas de pequeños inversores y mucho fantoche dandoselas de listo y flipandose jugando al broker de Wall Street.



Totalmente, hasta yo soy un flipado.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Totalmente, hasta yo soy un flipado.



Mientras te lo tengas controlado y sepas tus límites no pasa nada.


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

Os deja poner SL en amc con degiro?


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

A ver, no empeceis a poner aqui todas las empresas que tengais en cartera, porque asi no va este movimiento.
Los principales moderadores de Reddit han dicho claramente, aguantar GME, meted y aguantad en BB Y AMC, nada mas.


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Si nos concentramos en esas 3 empresas y dejamos de ir de un lado para otro como pollos sin cabeza, y las aguantamos y superamos nuestro ansia de ganar dinero rapido, se pondran por las nubes las tres.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

BB y AMC es el objetivo, si no teneis GME no entreis ahora, os vais a volver locos.


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)

Joder al ser novato no quería meter mucha pasta y solo compré 10 acciones en Nokia, llevo un 63.91% de beneficio, al menos no es perdida jode pero peor es perder dinero.


----------



## VandeBel (27 Ene 2021)

arriba, el que mucho abarca poco aprieta. Todo el mundo debería estar en las mismas dos a tope; y la semana que viene empezar con otras todos juntos.


----------



## Zoeric (27 Ene 2021)

Yo ayer pillé algo de BB y NOK.
en la apertura no me ha dejado pillar GME así que he pillado un paquete pequeño de AMC.
A ver cómo sale la cosa.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Ene 2021)

Estrategia para ganar 200% DIARIO. "SIN RIESGO" LA MEJOR DEL MUNDO

Aquí conté la misma técnica mejorada.

Me tomásteis por idiota o estafador. Pues me río ahora de vosotros, punto. De habernos juntado en su momento ahora tendríamos aquí en este mismo foro, el control de todo eso.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Si nos concentramos en esas 3 empresas y dejamos de ir de un lado para otro como pollos sin cabeza, y las aguantamos y superamos nuestro ansia de ganar dinero rapido, se pondran por las nubes las tres.



muy ierto se la gente se dispersa entonces los fondos ganan, ai esta el volumne ahora


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Os deja poner SL en amc con degiro?



No deja.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

alguien sabe el por que de los parones enla cotizacion?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> alguien sabe el por que de los parones enla cotizacion?



Intervenciones socialdemocratas.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Los Robin hood se han convertido en una mano fuerte , al coordinar sus actuaciones a traves de las redes sociales.
Esto va a traer mas regulacion .

La CNBC avisa de otro fondo de cobertura que está pidiendo un rescate

Dichos muy apropiados seria aquel de "El que a espada mata a espada muere" o " En el pecado tenga la penitencia". 
No habran jodido a gente estos .


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Los Robin hood se han convertido en una mano fuerte , al coordinar sus actuaciones a traves de las redes sociales.
> Esto va a traer mas regulacion .
> 
> La CNBC avisa de otro fondo de cobertura que está pidiendo un rescate
> ...



Rescátame papa estado, solo soy capitalista a veces, pero en mi interior soy muy socialdemócrata.


----------



## VandeBel (27 Ene 2021)

Ameritrade limita la compra de AMC, GME y otros valores. Se jodió el invento.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

es veridico que Melvin ha liquidado sus cortos, alguan forma de comprobarlo?


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Ameritrade limita la compra de AMC, GME y otros valores. Se jodió el invento.



Fuente, o es tu broker?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> es veridico que Melvin ha liquidado sus cortos, alguan forma de comprobarlo?



Han caído?


----------



## crucificado_telecos (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Han caído?



En WSB aseguran que es informacion falsa emitida por CNBC para pararles.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Chamath Palihapitiya OUT


----------



## VandeBel (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Fuente, o es tu broker?



Lo he visto en dos foros distintos.

TD Ameritrade Says 'In The Interest Of Mitigating Risk For Our Company And Clients, We Have Put In Place Several Restrictions On Some Transactions In $GME, $AMC And Other Securities...'


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

Varios brokers no dejan operar en venta en ningún valor. La que se esta liando...


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Chamath Palihapitiya OUT



donde lo has visto? en su twiter no lo veo


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

No dejan vender a mercado degiro, he vendido la mitad de gme, para tomar benefiio y cubrir posibles perdidas, veamos que pasa


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> donde lo has visto? en su twiter no lo veo



Eso dicen en el foro gusano


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ene 2021)

Degiro no deja poner stops ni ordenes limitadas en AMC.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Eso dicen en el foro gusano



redit ? no he visto nada, pero joder me pierdo por hai con tanto post


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Sí, señores, lo de siempre. Confirmado.

Restricciones en los Estados Comunistas de América.

In Unprecedented Move, TD Ameritrade Puts "Restrictions" On Transactions In GME, AMC | ZeroHedge


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> redit ? no he visto nada, pero joder me pierdo por hai con tanto post




Dicen que los inversores minoristas no deberían poder jugar el juego que han estado jugando durante años, joder.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

han quitado en degiro las ordenes a mercado de toddas estas acciones jajaja


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

JOJOJOJO LOS ESTADOS GUSANOS COMUNISTAS ESTAN PARANDO EL CASH.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Dicen que los inversores minoristas no deberían poder jugar el juego que han estado jugando durante años, joder.



en degiro han quitado las ordenes a mercado,


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Y es por esto por lo que hay que descentralizar no sólo la economía, sino también internet.

¿Qué van a hacer?
¿Prohibir los grupos de Reddit?
¿Prohibir Twitter?
¿Obligarán a Twitter a silenciarnos? 

Suerte con ello.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Si , ya avisaron de que congelarian cotizaciones si veian comportamientos extraños en el mercado, imagino que se referiran a aquellos que hagan perder dinero a sus amiguetes las manos fuertes . Eso si a las que hacen ellos ni hablar del peluquin.

Existe una guerra actualmente entre los Robin hood y los hedge funds, que empezaron los ultimos.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

Acabamos de meter un poco en Nokia también, aguantaré a ver que pasa


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Nokia 


Volumen634.554.151


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Y es por esto por lo que hay que descentralizar no sólo la economía, sino también internet.
> 
> ¿Qué van a hacer?
> ¿Prohibir los grupos de Reddit?
> ...



imagina un contrato ehtereum donde todo el mundo pusiera x dinero para hacer compras conjuntas de x valores y despues repartir esoso beneficios.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Nokia
> 
> 
> Volumen634.554.151



816M lleva AMC...


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

ahroa la cosa esta relajada,


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Los robinhoods atacaron en redes a esta lista concreta, los valores del Russell 3000 con más cortos


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Si , ya avisaron de que congelarian cotizaciones si veian comportamientos extraños en el mercado, imagino que se referiran a aquellos que hagan perder dinero a sus amiguetes las manos fuertes . Eso si a las que hacen ellos ni hablar del peluquin.
> 
> Existe una guerra actualmente entre los Robin hood y los hedge funds, que empezaron los ultimos.



jajaaja poned la nbc estan llorando. Lloran porque según ellos están influenciando el mercado. Claro maldito y decir tal empresa va ser alcista, bajista, que te gusta o que no te gusta en la televisión ¿Qué es? Que asuman las perdidas y que se tiren por el rascacielos.


----------



## curvilineo (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Nokia
> 
> 
> Volumen634.554.151



Meti poco, pero eso hice hace unas semanas y mira ahora.

Larga vida a los foros.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> 816M lleva AMC...



Nokia se ha duplicado en una hora


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

GME IM NOT FKING LEAVING


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hermano. No entendéis nada. Te repito. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 es porque alguien le compra a 1000. Que parte no entendéis de esto? Es lo más básico de lo básico.



El que ha sido listo se ha puesto a largo en Gamestop


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Llevo rato desconectado, no he leído el hilo desde el mediodía. ¿La SEC ya ha restringido a los robinhooderos por pump amd dump o aún no? Estoy leyendo cosas contradictorias al respecto.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Llevo rato desconectado, no he leído el hilo desde el mediodía. ¿La SEC ya ha restringido a los robinhooderos por pump amd dump o aún no? Estoy leyendo cosas contradictorias al respecto.



La gente sigue comprando


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)

Lloro de risa, me muero.

Ahora en serio, ¿qué ha pasado con GameStop y AMC Entertainment? - Ninety Nine


Otro testimonio muy ilustrativo es el caso de otro joven. Decía que había metido los ahorros de toda la vida de su padre en acciones de la compañía Blackberry. Esta firma de empresa de telefonía se ha revalorizado esta semana más que en todo el año 2020 por la acción de estos jóvenes inversores. El forero lo expresaba así: _«O mi padre se jubila en un yate o pidiendo cupones para comida»._


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

El presidente del nasdaq a dicho que pararan los stocks sospechosos con actividad inusual


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Ahora a por esta , mas de mil millones de volumen de negociacion , 
*NAKD*


----------



## RRR (27 Ene 2021)

la gracia es : citadel compra las ordenes de robinhood.
la gracia es : interactive brokers no tenia en cuenta que el petroleo podia estar negativo y su software paco tampoco.
la gracia es : que se declare en quiebra el hedgefund y no lo rescate nadie.
la gracia es: que se monte de la nada un fatfinger o pete algun servidor software de algun broker. las cuentas omnibus. etc etc .
Va a haber sangre y a mas de uno le van a perseguir el broker y la sec para que pague la coca. 
El del hedge fund el año que viene seguira manejando otro fondo y viviendo a todo trapo.
Os equivocais , no habra justicia contra los malvados.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Lo que temo es que esta guerra entre Robin hoods y hedge funds nos acabe perjudicando , por ejemplo haciendo quebrar brokers , como mi interactive brokers.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Llevo rato desconectado, no he leído el hilo desde el mediodía. ¿La SEC ya ha restringido a los robinhooderos por pump amd dump o aún no? Estoy leyendo cosas contradictorias al respecto.



Si sigues pensando que esto es un pump and dump, aprovecha y cómprate unas puts muy fuera de dinero para cuando la cosa vuelva a la normalidad.
Yo lo he hecho, put 50, vctmo mes que viene. 500€ de apuesta. Las venderé el lunes que parece que esto solo va a durar hasta el viernes.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Si sigues pensando que esto es un pump and dump, aprovecha y cómprate unas puts muy fuera de dinero para cuando la cosa vuelva a la normalidad.
> Yo lo he hecho, put 50, vctmo mes que viene. 500€ de apuesta. Las venderé el lunes que parece que esto solo va a durar hasta el viernes.



Degiro no me deja comprar puts de Estados Unidos. Pero créeme que lo haría a dos manos si pudiese.

De hecho las puts que tenía en mente han subido un 50% desde que las he mirado a las 4 de la tarde. Señal de que el mercado (al menos una parte) no se cree esta subida.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Degiro no me deja comprar puts de Estados Unidos. Pero créeme que lo haría a dos manos si pudiese.
> 
> De hecho las puts que tenía en mente han subido un 50% desde que las he mirado a las 4 de la tarde. Señal de que el mercado (al menos una parte) no se cree esta subida.



Broker del banco? Santander me esta dejando.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

*GNUS *

*SNDL *


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

En ING sin problema, me he metido en Nokia a mercado cerrado, vorem


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> es veridico que Melvin ha liquidado sus cortos, alguan forma de comprobarlo?



Serán cosas judias.


----------



## BABY (27 Ene 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> En ING sin problema, me he metido en Nokia a mercado cerrado, vorem



¿Pero has comprado a mercado o con orden limitada?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

*Nokia 7,75*


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Pero has comprado a mercado o con orden limitada?



Orden limitada


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

¿Esto es cierto?

La revuelta de inversores anónimos contra los bajistas en GameStop obliga al fondo Melvin Capital a retirarse


----------



## White calvin (27 Ene 2021)

Yo entré en nokia hace una horilla


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Ene 2021)

Rebelión de los remeros??


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Esto es cierto?
> 
> La revuelta de inversores anónimos contra los bajistas en GameStop obliga al fondo Melvin Capital a retirarse



Retirarse de que ? mira ahí tienes la manipulación. No se pueden retirar hasta mañana. Lo que les jode que alguien les este jodiendo en su juego. Para ellos es manipulación juntarse en un foro y planear compras pero no juntarse en un fondo. Para ellos es manipulación decir en internet que tal o cual empresa la ves bien, pero no es manipulación salir en TV diciendo que tal o cual empresa no se fían de ella. Anda y que les den. Son unos niñatos que no saben perder, han perdido en su juego, con sus normas , con su tablero y hasta con los árbitros comprados y aun así han perdido. Lo que tendrían que hacer es pedir perdón por años y años de manipulación de mercados , irse a cavar un hoyo bien grande, meterse dentro y no salir nunca.


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Retirarse de que ? mira ahí tienes la manipulación. No se pueden retirar hasta mañana.



Por lo que yo se si te pones en corto puedes retirarte cuando quieras mientrás cumplas el contrato , no hace falta llegar a fecha de vencimiento.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Los medios hezpañistan siguen con la mierda del covid no?


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Por lo que yo se si te pones en corto puedes retirarte cuando quieras mientrás cumplas el contrato , no hace falta llegar a fecha de vencimiento.



Por poder puedes hacerlo pero vas asumir una perdida de unos 300$ por acción? Están quebrados sino de que van a llorar como están haciendo en TV. Muchos se meterán en otros fondos no me cabe la menor duda pero ese en concreto se ha ido a la mierda. Creo que ha sido un aviso para navegantes importante de que si quieres manipulación de mercado te la vamos a dar y sino que se regule bien.


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Por poder puedes hacerlo pero vas asumir una perdida de unos 300$ por acción?



Hoy son 300 pero si sube (y dicen que quieren llegar a la luna) puede ser más


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

Comunistas de mierda


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Por lo que yo se si te pones en corto puedes retirarte cuando quieras mientrás cumplas el contrato , no hace falta llegar a fecha de vencimiento.



Por lo que dicen en Reddit pudieron retirarse, pero se empecinaron en continuar, dicen que les pudo la soberbia.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Ene 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Por poder puedes hacerlo pero vas asumir una perdida de unos 300$ por acción? Están quebrados sino de que van a llorar como están haciendo en TV. Muchos se meterán en otros fondos no me cabe la menor duda pero ese en concreto se ha ido a la mierda. Creo que ha sido un aviso para navegantes importante de que si quieres manipulación de mercado te la vamos a dar y sino que se regule bien.



Si son inteligentes, y no lo dudo, lo que han hecho es rolar la posicion a un vencimiento posterior a esperar que escampe.

Las opciones se liquidan diariamente asi que no hay perdidas latentes, se hacen solidas a final de dia, ganes o pierdas, asi que las perdidaas de hoy serán las ganancias de mañana.


----------



## Discolo (27 Ene 2021)

Estan rebentando a las manos fuertes. Estos locos de robinhooderos deberian de haberse largado hace tiempo si entendieran de velas japonesas y analisis. pero son como los japos en hiwojima. El fondo melvin capital puede haber palmado mas de 3000 millones de dolares

Sobre el papel los de wallstreet siempre ganan pero esto esta cambiando Me recuerda la jugada que hizo porsche con wolkswagen

El caso Porsche-VW: Como perder o ganar todo en un día. - M. A. - Finect


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

Tampoco es que tuviera dudas al respecto.


----------



## aszaragoza (27 Ene 2021)

Se oye por los foros de Suecia que la próxima puede ser *Spar Group*, más arriba os avisé de Nokia cuando estaba al 8 %. Yo no pienso entrar en esta acción ya que yo solo compro ETF. Os lo dejo a vosotros la decisión,la acción está a 1,25 dolares. También se habla de esta:
*Tanger Factory Outlet Centers Inc*


----------



## arandel (27 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556586
> 
> 
> Tampoco es que tuviera dudas al respecto.



Que se jodan que todo el mundo vea lo que son. Llorando en TV, descolgando telf cuando algo va mal. Que se jodan.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Ahora viene la duda. Con Nokia dormimos, no hay otra. ¿Con el resto que hacemos? ¿Salimos o que?


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Versión Paco española :

AUDAX podría ser el GME del MAB


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556586
> 
> 
> Tampoco es que tuviera dudas al respecto.



Al final va a ser verdad que Trump sigue gobernando en secreto como dicen los de Q.


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> Ahora viene la duda. Con Nokia dormimos, no hay otra. ¿Con el resto que hacemos? ¿Salimos o que?



Yo de GME me estoy pensando salir YA. 
Mañana a primera hora, como mucho. 
Llevo un buen pellizco y me vale, vaya si me vale. 
Las bodas de Caná del viernes, las dejo para los más arriesgados. 
Si es que el novio no pega la espantá, claro...


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ahora a por esta , mas de mil millones de volumen de negociacion ,
> *NAKD*



entre a 0,83 es una locrua todo esto. tiene que petar en nada todo elmercado


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo de GME me estoy pensando salir YA.
> Mañana a primera hora, como mucho.
> Llevo un buen pellizco y me vale, vaya si me vale.
> Las bodas de Caná del viernes, las dejo para los más arriesgados.
> Si es que el novio no pega la espantá, claro...



Esa es la duda, salir ahora o mañana. Entré a 103, hay ganancias


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> Esa es la duda, salir ahora o mañana. Entré a 103, hay ganancias



Yo al final metí más. Tenía 1000 a 69. Y he cargado bastante más ya hoy a precio más alto, 260, por ahí. 
Ahora estamos en plena power hour como dicen los de reddit. En teoría subirá hasta el cierre y parece que está siendo así. 
Resumiendo, que me voy mañana. Mañana a primera hora.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo al final metí más. Tenía 1000 a 69. Y he cargado bastante más ya hoy a precio más alto, 260, por ahí.
> Ahora estamos en plena power hour como dicen los de reddit. En teoría subirá hasta el cierre y parece que está siendo así.
> Resumiendo, que me voy mañana. Mañana a primera hora.



Estoy contigo


----------



## Rauxa (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> entre a 0,83 es una locrua todo esto. tiene que petar en nada todo elmercado



Joder...hoy sube un 272%....


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Ene 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> Estoy contigo



To the moon


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)

WTF



Edito:


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Y ahora lo mejor de todo es que tenemos otras acciones que van a reventar los proximos dias, Gamestop ya esta prohibitiva para mucha gente, pero estos estan desfogandose en AMC y BB. Veremos a ver hasta donde llegan como sigan con ese volumen de compra tan bestial, lo de BB es brutal, pero lo de AMC es ya demencial.
En las pre quiero ver la barbaridad que van a subir cada una, debido al volumen tan exagerado de compras.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Ene 2021)

BB aun no conserva algo de mercado o se va al guano? No es comparable a lo de Gamestore o AMC donde el covid les ha jodido el modelo de negocio


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Edito:



El meme se ha ido de las manos


----------



## handlolo (27 Ene 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> BB aun no conserva algo de mercado o se va al guano? No es comparable a lo de Gamestore o AMC donde el covid les ha jodido el modelo de negocio



Blackberry es una empresa que hace nada estaba a 6 dolares, porque los cortos no paraban de sangrala, ahora mismo de las 3 es la que tiene el mayor volumen de cortos bajistas.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El meme se ha ido de las manos



Melafo pero es una puta chalada.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Ene 2021)

GameStop, AMC trading is now being restricted at TD Ameritrade, Schwab


----------



## Panko21 (27 Ene 2021)

Q puta locura de día, me quedo en lo de joder años cortos como aviso a navegantes. El problema, q esos cortos se vengan a la bolsa española que les recibirán con las brazos abiertos, y si se diera el caso como hoy las dejan sin cotizar hasta que ellos quieran


----------



## scratch (27 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Edito:



Y si, además, exigen la entrega en físico al cerrar las posiciones...¿os hacéis una idea de lo que podría suponer?
Me esta entrando una risa floja dificil de contener imaginándomelo.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## Abrojo (27 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


>


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Y si, además, exigen la entrega en físico al cerrar las posiciones...¿os hacéis una idea de lo que podría suponer?
> Me esta entrando una risa floja dificil de contener imaginándomelo.



Por favor. No había pensado en eso. Sería grandioso.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> entre a 0,83 es una locrua todo esto. tiene que petar en nada todo elmercado





Volume1,978,998,361


----------



## Drewcastle (27 Ene 2021)

AMC también ha pegado un subidón bien guapo gracias a tener muchas posiciones en corto

High Short Interest Stocks


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> El presidente del nasdaq a dicho que pararan los stocks sospechosos con actividad inusual



Biba el libre mercadoh


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Estan muy locos jaja 



> when it crosses $1000 we are going to buy all of the newly listed wall street real estate after the institutions go bust and put the bull on the moon to say fuck you





> Guys, we are in a very unique position where we name our price. If we all set limits at $1,000 that’s where it’ll peak, if we set at $10,000 it will get there. We need everyone to increase their limits, this thing is happening. Delete your stop losses. They can see them and are using them against you to manipulate the market. The Market Makers can see all of the info on your account.
> 
> IF MELVIN BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BROKER HAS TO COVER IF THEIR BROKER BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BANKS HAVE TO COVER -> SHORTS MUST REPAY IN THE END
> 
> ...





Hay que reconocer que tienen huevos


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Estos Robin hood empezaron en venganza a que le tiraban sus acciones con cortos , al final pueden dar lugar a lo que querian evitar. La cosa puede ser muy seria .
¿Qué pasa? Fuerte aceleración de las pérdidas

Esto creo que se solucciona eliminando los cortos.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Realmente los Robin hood creen que una gacela se puede comer a un leon ? a ver si va a ser que le ayuda (manipula) otro leon .

"BlackRock Inc, el mayor gestor de activos del mundo, podría haber obtenido ganancias de unos 2.400 millones de dólares por su inversión en GameStop. Poseía alrededor de 9,2 millones de acciones, o una participación de aproximadamente el 13%, en GameStop a partir del 31 de diciembre de 2020, una presentación regulatoria mostró el martes."

Tienen una serie de acciones candidatas y no en todas ocurre el fenomeno GAMESTOP , de hecho son muy aficionados a las Spacs y a estas le han dado una buena sobaina , incluso a sus favoritas como CCIV o ZNTE ( porque se rumorean una posible fusion con Lucid y lilium )


----------



## pandiella (27 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Realmente son los Robin hood creen que una gacela se puede comer a un leon ? a ver si va a ser que le ayuda (manipula) otro leon .
> 
> "BlackRock Inc, el mayor gestor de activos del mundo, podría haber obtenido ganancias de unos 2.400 millones de dólares por su inversión en GameStop. Poseía alrededor de 9,2 millones de acciones, o una participación de aproximadamente el 13%, en GameStop a partir del 31 de diciembre de 2020, una presentación regulatoria mostró el martes."



esto me cuadra mucho mas.

no tiene sentido hacer un esquema publico, y que siga funcionando. lo que estara funcionando ahora es el "contraesquema".

esto no puede dejar de ser una version muy elaborada de charlatan hablando maravillas de unas acciones porque por lo que sea le beneficia


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Y ahora lo mejor de todo es que tenemos otras acciones que van a reventar los proximos dias, Gamestop ya esta prohibitiva para mucha gente, pero estos estan desfogandose en AMC y BB. Veremos a ver hasta donde llegan como sigan con ese volumen de compra tan bestial, lo de BB es brutal, pero lo de AMC es ya demencial.
> En las pre quiero ver la barbaridad que van a subir cada una, debido al volumen tan exagerado de compras.



En amc se nos estan follando en el after que hasta siento el aliento en la nuca. 2000€ a la mierda por jugar a ser el che


----------



## Pavlicic (27 Ene 2021)

Desde el desconocimiento:

Esto puede tener implicaciones económicas a nivel global?


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En amc se nos estan follando en el after que hasta siento el aliento en la nuca. 2000€ a la mierda por jugar a ser el che



Porque ahora el Black rock de turno vendera sacando buenos cuartos y les quedar eternamente agradecidos a los Robin hoods por las plus valias.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Ene 2021)

Estamos todos completamente locos, como la gente empiece a vender se pone en 2€.

La hostia que se va a pegar todo es acojonante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Creo que podría ser el fin... Y no será porque no sería en Octubre. Pero vaya...

Hola @wallstreetbets

EL MERCADO DEL PAPEL PLATA [SILVER SHORTS] ES 250 VECES EL TAMAÑO DEL MERCADO FÍSICO DE LA PLATA (EL OBJETIVO IMPLÍCITO DE UN CORTO SQUEEZE ES $ 5,000 POR OZ)

The Paper Silver Market is 250 Times the Size of the Physical Silver Market | GoldBroker.com


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

Situación y pregunta: Una acción de esta magnitud coordinada a la perfección ha tenido que llevar una elaboración mínimo de semanas. ¿NADIE interno del fondo Melvin se enteró? ¿Lo vieron pero no hicieron caso por que era _imposible de ocurrir_? ¿Fuera de USA nadie lo vio?


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Estas risas no se pagan con dinero... 

"Somos conscientes y monitoreamos activamente la volatilidad actual del mercado en los mercados de opciones y acciones y, en consonancia con nuestra misión de proteger a los inversores y mantener mercados justos, ordenados y eficientes", (1/2)

"Estamos trabajando con nuestros colegas reguladores para evaluar la situación y revisar las actividades de las entidades reguladas, intermediarios financieros y otros participantes del mercado". https://t.co/P3IMlwB62h (2/2)


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (27 Ene 2021)

Vamos a tener una noche divertida, están los fondos poniéndose en corto y buscando el pánico.

Vaya show, a quien nos gusta esto es una delicia.


----------



## celebro (27 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No es la revolución del pueblo. Eso piensa la gente de izquierdas en general, que les da reparo decirse a ellos mismos en un espejo que son tan o más especuladores y avariciosos como esos encorbatados.
> 
> Todos esos que tú dices que luchan contra los poderosos se cambiarían ahora mismo sin pensarlo por uno de ellos. Venderían a su madre si hiciera falta.



Tu afirmacion y la del otro que citas no son contradictorias,se puede ser pobre y avaricioso y los abusados pasan a ser abusadores muchas veces,todo logico.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Y si, además, exigen la entrega en físico al cerrar las posiciones...¿os hacéis una idea de lo que podría suponer?
> Me esta entrando una risa floja dificil de contener imaginándomelo.



Pues como en la historia de los hermanos aquellos que hicieron subir la plata a la estratosfera 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## derepen (27 Ene 2021)

Pavlicic dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento:
> 
> Esto puede tener implicaciones económicas a nivel global?



Sí. 

Si los fondos de inversión pierden miles de millones de euros tendrán que vender activos de otra parte para cubrir las pérdidas y eso podría ser el inicio de un desplome generalizado.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Creo que podría ser el fin... Y no será porque no sería en Octubre. Pero vaya...
> 
> Hola @wallstreetbets
> 
> ...



Max Káiser ya lo hizo hace años, subiendo la plata a 50$ para joder a uno de los gordos (creo que JPMorgan) que estaba corto en plata papel.
Esto de la plata papel quiere decir que son contratos pero sin onzas reales detrás.


----------



## derepen (27 Ene 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> Vamos a tener una noche divertida, están los fondos poniéndose en corto y buscando el pánico.
> 
> Vaya show, a quien nos gusta esto es una delicia.



¿Dónde sigues los movimientos?


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Estas risas no se pagan con dinero...
> 
> "Somos conscientes y monitoreamos activamente la volatilidad actual del mercado en los mercados de opciones y acciones y, en consonancia con nuestra misión de proteger a los inversores y mantener mercados justos, ordenados y eficientes", (1/2)
> 
> "Estamos trabajando con nuestros colegas reguladores para evaluar la situación y revisar las actividades de las entidades reguladas, intermediarios financieros y otros participantes del mercado". https://t.co/P3IMlwB62h (2/2)



Si les bloquean las operaciones tenemos guerra en USA entre el pueblo y los trajeaos. Ni en una peli de Michael Bay.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

Es un torpedo que va a hacer pupa y les va a hacer cambiar los planes. En Japón ya se han enterado y se está hablando del premarket, que puede ser brutal.

Freaks de Japón, Rusia y resto de Europa ya se están mirando sus brokers para darle al click con sus 300 euros de ahorros. 

Mañana puede ser la ostia y tal vez ni dejen abrir el premarket si hay 4 o 5 millones de freaks a nivel mundial invirtiendo en 3 o 4 acciones , con lo cual se verá una vez más la manipulación de la bolsa.

Biden que se esperaba manifas no se esperaba esto. Mañana cambiaran con urgencia la legislación.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Acaban de tumbar el Discord de WSB. Creo que el Reddit también. A ver si alguien habitual en esos lares puede confirmar...


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Max Káiser ya lo hizo hace años, subiendo la plata a 50$ para joder a uno de los gordos (creo que JPMorgan) que estaba corto en plata papel.
> Esto de la plata papel quiere decir que son contratos pero sin onzas reales detrás.



Sí, funciona como una reserva fraccionaria . puedes vender lo que no tienes y no pasa nada porque al vencer el contrato no tienes que entregar el metal, si no que se negocia un nuevo contrato patada adelante y a seguir.

Pero si el metal se dispara es posible que los compradores exijan la entrega física y los vendedores tendrian que comprar para poder entregar generando nuevamente subidas de precios...

En fin podría ser la leche...pero hay muchas manos fuertes sujetándo el oro y la plata, dudo mucho que lo veamos, pero soñar no cuesta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## poppom (27 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Es un torpedo que va a hacer pupa y les va a hacer cambiar los planes. En Japón ya se han enterado y se está hablando del premarket, que puede ser brutal.
> 
> Freaks de Japón, Rusia y resto de Europa ya se están mirando sus brokers para darle al click con sus 300 euros de ahorros.
> 
> ...



El mercado solo funciona cuando enriquece a los amos.
Los pobres a pagar impuestos y si se hacen ricos se cambia el sistema y la ley las veces que haga falta.
Cientos de miles de remeros con cantidades ingentes de dólares? No dejarán que ocurra. Algo va a pasar


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ene 2021)

*Copio y pego de otro foro; muy interesante.*

Paso 0: Citadel paga a Robinhood por el flujo de órdenes. Citadel ve las órdenes de RH unos milisegundos antes de que se ejecuten. Citadel puede optar por adelantarse a algunas de esas operaciones.

Paso 1: Los clientes de RH y WallStreetBets comienzan a manipular $GME. Esto está ocurriendo a la vista de todos. Oficialmente, están manipulando $GME (y $BB y $KOSS) porque estas acciones de bajo valor están siendo fuertemente vendidas en corto, y si algo mueve el valor de las acciones hacia arriba (como, decenas de miles de inversores minoristas actuando casi al unísono), esos vendedores en corto pueden verse obligados a vender para cubrir sus acciones prestadas. Si la mayoría de las acciones están en manos de inversores minoristas que no quieren vender, el precio se disparará (oferta/demanda) hasta que alguien lo haga. Los fondos de cobertura bajistas y demás tendrán que comprar para cubrirse, lo que puede provocar una pequeña crisis de liquidez para los fondos.
El concepto de "Que se jodan los vampiros de los fondos de cobertura que sólo existen para destruir empresas como Gamestop" es una gran parte del mensaje de /r/WallStreetBets. Es un mensaje convincente, y una razón secundaria decente para esto.
Sin embargo, la razón principal para manipular los mercados sigue siendo el beneficio.

Paso 2: Los HFT compran acciones antes que los usuarios de Robinhood.
¿Recuerdan a Citadel, la empresa que puede adelantarse a las operaciones de Robinhood, y que consiguió ver todos esos datos de RH un poco antes porque pagó por el flujo? Sí. ¿Cuándo crees que empezaron a comprar $GME por delante de los operadores de RH por el impulso?
Porque el volumen de acciones intercambiadas sugiere que la gente de HFT estaba en todo esto, todo el camino a 150 dólares. El mensaje en WSB puede ser "muchos pequeños jodiendo a los grandes de Wall Street", pero la verdad es que los robots de HFT estaban jodiendo a todos, mientras pagaban a RobinHood un soborno.

Paso 3: Un fondo de cobertura se vuelve insolvente. Hoy ha sido Melvin Capital Management. Es muy probable que no sea el último.
Melvin vende inmediatamente una parte de sí mismo, porque necesita la entrada de efectivo o se desvanecerá en una nube de humo, vaporizando ~15.000 millones de dólares en el proceso.

Paso 4: ¿Quién es el inversor principal, que adquiere parte de un fondo normalmente exitoso a precios de liquidación?
Sí. Citadel, probablemente con parte del dinero que hizo al beneficiarse repetidamente en los milisegundos antes de llenar las operaciones que colapsaron este fondo.
WSJ News Exclusive | Citadel y Point72 invertirán 2.750 millones de dólares en Melvin Capital Management
El fondo de cobertura Melvin Capital se ha visto muy afectado por una serie de apuestas cortas para comenzar el año, bajando casi un 30% para 2021 hasta el viernes, dijeron personas familiarizadas con la firma.

Paso 5: Citadel sigue teniendo acceso a los flujos de órdenes de RH, sigue pudiendo adelantarse a ellos y/o embolsarse el diferencial, y puede utilizar esa y otra información para determinar el próximo fondo sobreapalancado que va a ser exprimido.
Incluso podrían acelerar el estrangulamiento.
Así que, la próxima vez que descarte el impacto de "4chan con un terminal de Bloomberg", recuerde que no son los únicos que se benefician de joder intencionadamente a los vendedores en corto expuestos.

Los profesionales están muy contentos de amplificar los esfuerzos de los aficionados para obtener beneficios.
Porque si los aficionados manipulan el mercado, eh, de verdad, entonces nadie pierde su licencia.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## tastas (28 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Los robinhoods atacaron en redes a esta lista concreta, los valores del Russell 3000 con más cortos



Se ha atacado la sobreexposición a cortos de algunos fondos?
No acabo de ver lo del romanticismo del pequeño contra el grande. Aquí tiene que haber grandes con largos.

Los reguladores han tardado en ser coherentes: si bajar rápido es malo, subir también debía serlo.
Yo creo que parar bla cotización es un error, salvo por problemas técnicos.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En amc se nos estan follando en el after que hasta siento el aliento en la nuca. 2000€ a la mierda por jugar a ser el che



Tu vende rapido, en la apertura mañana que veras que sorpresa te llevas a la mejor al final de sesion o pasado, ya estas pillado, asumelo y Hold!


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Acaban de tumbar el Discord de WSB. Creo que el Reddit también. A ver si alguien habitual en esos lares puede confirmar...



 antes no se podía entrar al discord porque había 250.000 usuarios, ahora ''te deja entrar'' con unos 46.000 y no carga nada


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Tu vende rapido, en la apertura mañana que veras que sorpresa te llevas a la mejor al final de sesion o pasado, ya estas pillado, asumelo y Hold!



No si no voy a vender, me servira de advertencis tener esa mierda ahi. Esto al hacerse viral lo que ha provocado es una segregacion y nos vamos a ir todos al carajo, pero me lo he pasado pirata.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Por lo que me estoy informando, mucha gente esta abandonando posiciones que tenian con poca rentabilidad y estan comprando GME BB NOK AMC, mañana va a ser brutal de nuevo el volumen y mas como se pongan baratas.
Tengo tres, (me falta Nokia) en posicion de precio bastante relajado, me puedo permitir coger las palomitas y mirar tranquilo el espectaculo, Total si yo tenia un dinero invertido que me sobraba, ni me voy a quitar de trabajar ni me voy a arruinar si se desploma todo.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Edito:


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Ene 2021)

GameStop stock: How Trumpism explains the surge - CNNPolitics


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Estaba navegando en el subforo de reddit y de repente...








DEP en RIP.


----------



## juanker (28 Ene 2021)

Han tumbado el subreddit y el discord a la vez. Ahora a vender con el pánico y los trajeados vuelven a ganar jajaja.

A mamarla, eso les pasa por usar herramientas judías para comunicarse. A ver si así se redpillea alguno.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Ene 2021)

Como dice un forero se ha echado unas risas que bien vale lo que pueda perder, si es comportamiento 'irracional' persiste y mañana empieza pir Asia la ostia puede ser épica.

Yo iba a meter 230 euros por participar y echar risas al final mk bróker no me deja entrar. 

Millones de personas echando risas y asumiendo perdidad de 100 euros puede que haga que aguante hasta el viernes y afecte a otras acciones.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Para dentro señores:
r/Wallstreetbetsnew


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

Buy the dip


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora reddit pide ser invitado por un moderador, yo me uni hace unos dias pero no me dejan


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

4chan no lo tiran ni de coña. Su propietario actual ni siquiera es americano, creo que era un japonés.


----------



## Buscape (28 Ene 2021)

Tengo una selección de fondos que me están dando una rentabilidad interesante, pero creo que voy a reembolsarlos hasta que se calme un poco esta situación y después ver que hacer.

Igual no pasa nada que lo mismo entramos en un año de perdidas como 2018, por lo que voy a esperar y ver. 

No se si estoy cometiendo un error, pero prefiero que sea un error de dejar de ganar antes de perder un buen cacho.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Estan en panico total y recurren a todas las artimañas hebreas habidas y por haber, hacen bajadas brutales en la pre para hacer cundir el panico, banean canales, recurren a la television para contar mentiras, estan en modo panico y arrinconados, porque su tinglado de sacar pastizales ciclicos del crecimiento natural de las empresas se ha visto al descubierto y han sido retratados.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Por lo que me estoy informando, mucha gente esta abandonando posiciones que tenian con poca rentabilidad y estan comprando GME BB NOK AMC, mañana va a ser brutal de nuevo el volumen y mas como se pongan baratas.
> Tengo tres, (me falta Nokia) en posicion de precio bastante relajado, me puedo permitir coger las palomitas y mirar tranquilo el espectaculo, Total si yo tenia un dinero invertido que me sobraba, ni me voy a quitar de trabajar ni me voy a arruinar si se desploma todo.



estoy en todas y en naked, salvo estas todas han cerrado el post market en rojo.... a ver co9 se da mañana


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hermano. No entendéis nada. Te repito. Cuando alguien venda a 1000 es porque alguien le compra a 1000. Que parte no entendéis de esto? Es lo más básico de lo básico.



Los que tienen cortos están obligados a comprar esas acciones. Otra cosa es que antes de que venza el plazo cambien todos los reglamentos que les de la gana para proteger el tenderete. Quién sabe. Pero si hay casi más cortos que acciones flotando, está claro quién tiene que comprar al precio que sea.

Por otra parte, muchos de los que han entrado lo han hecho a sabiendas de muy probablemnte pierda ese dinero, pero lo consideran bien gastado en una pequeña venganza de las gacelas contra los depredadores.


----------



## White calvin (28 Ene 2021)

Un telegram wallstreetbets


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

Ha vuelto a reddit 

r/wallstreetbets


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yo ayer pillé algo de BB y NOK.
> en la apertura no me ha dejado pillar GME así que he pillado un paquete pequeño de AMC.
> A ver cómo sale la cosa.



pregunta para los que saben

¿Quién esta vendiendo ahora BB, NOK o AMC?


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Ene 2021)

En brokers P2P se puede seguir comprando acciones. Cotizan a 995$, por lo que la gente espera que se dispare y/o que prohiban su nueva adquisición. Puede ser el colapso absoluto.


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## _______ (28 Ene 2021)

*GAMESTOP

GAMESTOP

GAMESTOP

GAMESOP

CAPICHI???*

END OF THE GAME

CAPUT 

SE FINI

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

A MAMARLA CABALISTAS


----------



## arandel (28 Ene 2021)

I like the stock.


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> pregunta para los que saben
> 
> ¿Quién esta vendiendo ahora BB, NOK o AMC?



ellos mismos para comprar más GME. La otras 3 nunca fueron cosas oficiales de ellos. Quieren despistar para que el dinero no se centre en una sola, haciendo el máximo daño posible.


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)

Querían Great Reset? Pues toma Great Reset.


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> GameStop stock: How Trumpism explains the surge - CNNPolitics



Los de la CNN están enfermos. Todo lo que no controlan y mangonean es Trumpismo

*Make GameStop Great Again!*


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> pregunta para los que saben
> 
> ¿Quién esta vendiendo ahora BB, NOK o AMC?



Los mismos fondos que venden a mercado cerrado.


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

Aguantad hoy! A las 15,30 habrá fiesta


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Ene 2021)

He tenido tiempo para leer el telegram que han abierto los de reddit ante el baneo que les han hecho.

Da envidia sana el tono de compañerismo, ilusión y camaradería que hay. 

Tienen muchísimo más claro de cómo joder al sistema mafioso financiero que toda la extrema izquierda europea... De hecho ya les acusan de machistas en algún twiter. 

Japoneses, rusos y resto de ue con el click para comprar, esto es imparable. Mañana cambio de normas por parte de la SEC, casi seguro.


----------



## brent (28 Ene 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Aguantad hoy! A las 15,30 habrá fiesta



te vas a meter bajista?


----------



## Orooo (28 Ene 2021)

Voy a apartar unos 2.000 eurillos para hecharlos a esta ruleta a ver que pasa.


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

brent dijo:


> te vas a meter bajista?



No


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> estoy en todas y en naked, salvo estas todas han cerrado el post market en rojo.... a ver co9 se da mañana



Joder naked es el chicharro de chicharros, esa accion deja gente pillada casi cada dia.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> El presidente del nasdaq a dicho que pararan los stocks sospechosos con actividad inusual



Lo inusual son los actores (no tanto, pero bueno, a los redditeros les tocó ser protagonistas de la historia). Pero la jugada debe ser vieja de narices.



Desencantado dijo:


> Querían Great Reset? Pues toma Great Reset.



Melvin Capital no tendrá nada, pero será feliz. Muy feliz.


----------



## Kalevala (28 Ene 2021)

Interactivebrokers


----------



## Terrron (28 Ene 2021)

"Why AMC, Blackberry, Nok went down during after hoursHedge fund managers, Short sellers, and Market Makers are using their extended hour trading to scare retail traders (You) off. Most retail traders (You) lack the ability to trade before and after the market opens/closes. This is why it is currently down. Once retail traders (You) are able to get back in at market open tomorrow, this will again go up. This is an attempt to scare ppl away from the stock. It will happen every single evening for the next several days so be prepared for this. If it is to stressful for you, please put away your phone/computer and check againDON'T LET THESE HEDGE FUND MANAGERS AND WALL STREET ELITISTS TRICK YOU INTO PANIC SELLING. HOLD HOLD HOLD HOLD"


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Ene 2021)

Para el que se quiera unir a la causa, bajo su propia responsabilidad


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Joder naked es el chicharro de chicharros, esa accion deja gente pillada casi cada dia.



bueno son solo 200 a 0,83 unos ciento pico euros, hoy ha salido esta noticia.
Naked Brand Group Announces Pricing of $50 Million Registered Direct Offering Priced At-The-Market
asi que posiblemente venda 150 y deje las otra 50 corriendo por lo que pase, pero si es un chicharro de manual


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

NAKD ha de explotar al abrir mercado


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Ene 2021)

500$ GME


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> *GAMESTOP
> 
> GAMESTOP
> 
> ...



Hey payasete, ya se que lo estas viendo desde las gradas, y que te da mucha rabia que el prestamo de 20000 euros que pedistes para comprar en telefonica no te ha dado mucho dinero, pero ya vamos por 400 en GME, has probado con AMC, NAKED, BB o NOKIA??, creo que esas empresas aunque te quedaras pillado, te darian mas rentabilidad de la que vas a ganar en telefonica durante años.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Los que tienen cortos están obligados a comprar esas acciones. Otra cosa es que antes de que venza el plazo cambien todos los reglamentos que les de la gana para proteger el tenderete. Quién sabe. Pero si hay casi más cortos que acciones flotando, está claro quién tiene que comprar al precio que sea.
> 
> Por otra parte, muchos de los que han entrado lo han hecho a sabiendas de muy probablemnte pierda ese dinero, pero lo consideran bien gastado en una pequeña venganza de las gacelas contra los depredadores.




Jajajajajaja

Que me estás diciendo que la gente entra ahí a perder dinero porque van contra lojjjj poderosojjjjj

Tu sabes que por cada fondo que se está arruinando en una de estas acciones hay 10 fondos/hedge funds haciendo 100/200 millones AL DIA?!?!

Que pasa con esos poderosojjj? No Chato, aquí la gente entra para dar su pelotazo particular, y son avariciosos como el mayor capo de Wall Street. Dile Tu a esos ciberguerreros que les doblan su cartera a cambio de que se salven los Melvin de turno, y te regalan a su madre para cerrar el trato si hace falta.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (28 Ene 2021)

Ojalá tuviera una mínima idea de este cotarro para poner mi granito. A ver como acaba esto el viernes.


----------



## Zoeric (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> pregunta para los que saben
> 
> ¿Quién esta vendiendo ahora BB, NOK o AMC?



No lo sé hermano, no estoy en el grupo de los que saben 
Supongo que algunos de los que la tuvieran más abajo antes de todo esto, estarán recogiendo beneficios.
También alguna mano fuerte que haya contribuido al pump y esté sacando tajada.
Se decía que Citatel tenía un megapaquete de GME comprado muy abajo y que lo fueron soltando. Podrían estar haciendo lo mismo con las otras.

Son los que le han prestado el dinero a Melvin 2500M. Vamos que igual se lo estaban ganando por una mano y volviéndoselo a prestar por la otra...eso es un business y no los nuestros (o los míos).

En GME creo que como al segundo día de todo esto fue, que estando a 120 cayeron como a 60 y ya de ahí..to the moon.

Y también supongo que una cosa es manipular un valor y otra es manipular 4 a la vez...es normal que alguno pierda fuelle.

Ahí me imagino que los que más jadean y escriben son los que están más decididos. Pero muchos que no escriban, no tendrán tanto estómago y no querrán perder dinero.

Yo mismamente, según vaya transcurriendo la preapertura voy a poner stop en las tres.
Lo voy a poner para sacar lo que metí, las comisiones y una botellita de ron que me tomaré viendo el desenlace final desde fuera si me barren.

Así que siento no poder responder a tu pregunta.
No soy capaz de entender el mercado cuando está "lógico" así que imagínate esta locura.

A ver si gordinflas o alguno de los máquinas no hace una disección más acertada de como está el panorama a día de hoy.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Der Axe Effekt dijo:


> Ojalá tuviera una mínima idea de este cotarro para poner mi granito. A ver como acaba esto el viernes.



Meterse en GME es una locura si no lo pillaste a bajo precio, yo pillaría las acciones más baratas de una de las que quieren subir, ejemplo NOK.


----------



## Zoeric (28 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> 
> Que me estás diciendo que la gente entra ahí a perder dinero porque van contra lojjjj poderosojjjjj
> 
> ...



Eso está más claro que el agua. Lo que está moviendo esto es la codicia y no la justicia divina.

Aunque es bastante poético.

Menudos caretos tienen que tener esos vampiros que se están quedando secos.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Ene 2021)

Hace 2 años que no compro en Game, estaba bien pero sólo para compras en tienda física, por la web te cuelan productos de segunda mano por nuevos.
Desde que me la colaron con un par de productos usados (juegos sin precinto, a precio de nuevos), ni tienda física ni hostias, no quiero nada con ellos. Para ellos un cliente vale cuarenta cochinos euros, pero no es verdad con su política de estafa y timo, han perdido ya casi mil euros conmigo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Zoeric (28 Ene 2021)

Este sino mete el cuello en todo, revienta


----------



## Szissor (28 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> bueno son solo 200 a 0,83 unos ciento pico euros, hoy ha salido esta noticia.
> Naked Brand Group Announces Pricing of $50 Million Registered Direct Offering Priced At-The-Market
> asi que posiblemente venda 150 y deje las otra 50 corriendo por lo que pase, pero si es un chicharro de manual



Yo entre hace un par de semanas a 0,48 o así y me salto el stop loss en una barrida y pasé de volver a entrar. Menuda mala suerte he tenido viéndolo ahora.


----------



## arandel (28 Ene 2021)

Hasta 600 ni se vende GME que se hundan un poquito mas, hold the line.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

O se inflan o intervienen o nada de lo anterior, así está la cosa 

No va a caer hoy la bola no para crecer, lo mismo me trago mi comentario.

No me divierto tanto con la bolsa desde la primera cuarentena.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

Szissor dijo:


> Yo entre hace un par de semanas a 0,48 o así y me salto el stop loss en una barrida y pasé de volver a entrar. Menuda mala suerte he tenido viéndolo ahora.



ahora mismo estos valores y estos tiempos es mas una loteria, pero con mas probabilidad que la del estado. Yo la vi por que un forero la puso, vi la subida y vi su precio de risa asi que dije por 100 euros no me arruino, vamso a ver como termina la cosa


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

Bueno parece que intervienen mercado:

GameStop Trading Should Be Halted for 30 Days, Says State Securities Regulator

GameStop Trading Should Be Halted for 30 Days, Says State Securities Regulator


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

Ya no aparece en Robin Hood


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557067



Sinceramente, me alegro. En esa accion ha habido siempre muchisima gente pillada por las compras en apertura.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

No estan los premarkets muy favorables en AMC, Nok, y BB


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

Estan deslistando en robinhood para que no puedan comprar


----------



## Rexter (28 Ene 2021)

Las sospechas al final se confirman, cuando joden a los suyos desaparece el "libre mercado".


----------



## un pringao (28 Ene 2021)

Aver... los cortos no son solo con acciones prestadas... los cortos al descubierto son sin acciones prestadas... por eso hay valores con mas posiciones cortas que acciones en circulacion... y bancos con una cantidad enorme en cortos que superan el valor de los activos mundiales...

que los cortos son una burbuja especulativa... si y lo saben... pero es que si cae el Deutsche Bank... cae Alemania y la UE... Ehspaña pasaria de un dia para otro a la ruina...

si debes cuatro duros al banco tienes un problema... si debes un pastizal lo tiene el banco... pues eso... los cortos nos tienen cogidos por los huevos


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

Muchos brokers han capado la opción de que puedan comprar, y aun asi está subiendo tras la bajada. Otro punto importante es que la noticia se mueve, el que un grupo depersonas ( exista fondos detras o no) muevan esto puede dar que pensar al resto de ciudadanos


----------



## un pringao (28 Ene 2021)

En los ultimos años estaba saliendo capital de los fondos cortos... era mas rentable ponerse alcista en la Bolsa yanquie... ahora esto... los fondos cortos hacen piña para salvarse... esto puede llevarles a la quiebra... los cortos tienen que avalar sus posiciones ante la banca... van a perder hasta la camisa


----------



## un pringao (28 Ene 2021)

Nosotros no sabemos las posiciones cortas que hay... solo tienen que declararlas una vez al mes... piden acciones prestadas y las devuelven al dia siguiente... y asi ocultan que hay mas posiciones cortas que acciones en circulacion... cortos al descubierto...

esa es la especulacion de los cortos... y los fondos cortos hacen piña... porque si tienen que comprar las acciones y devolverlas... subirian la hostia y los cortos se tirarian por la ventana


----------



## Orooo (28 Ene 2021)

Ing si que me ha dejado comprar. 5 titulos.

Hemos venido a jugar.


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

En etoro se puede entrar aún, solo han eliminado la opción de ir en corto.

Sigue la fiesta


----------



## Basster (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

El que los tenga gordos y peludos y aguante el chaparron hoy en AMC, BB y GME, veras mañana...
Yo estoy que voy a meter otro paquetito en amc que esta baratita para la burbuja que se ha montado.
Hay una brutalidad de volumen de compra.


----------



## un pringao (28 Ene 2021)

En la Bolsa española solo tienen que declarar las posiciones cortas superiores al 5%... dividen las posiciones para no pasar de ese 5% y no las tienen que declarar... asi ocultan las posiciones cortas... la mayoria son al descubierto... sin acciones prestadas...

un ejemplo lo teneis en DIDA, fue el valor con mas posiciones cortas reconocidas: un 40% de las acciones en circulacion... el acuerdo con los bancos... que han aceptado aplazar la deuda tres años... es a cambio de que el ruso controle la cotizacion para darles tiempo...

el ruso se puso corto para comprarla por cuatro duros... pero hay mas cortos... y los bancos, directa o indirectamente, estan pillados... por eso el ruso va a capitalizar deuda pa hacerse con las acciones que le faltan... y ya han dicho que estudian dejar entrar capital... usea para dar las acciones que les faltan a los bancos...

y aun asi no sera suficiente... en su dia reconocieron un 40% de posiciones cortas... pero seran muchas mas y excederan a las acciones en circulacion... si las tuvieran que comprar se tirarian por la ventana


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

La plata esta subiendo un 5% querrán hacer lo mismo hahah


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Ene 2021)

Si cierran la bolsa para volverla a regular todos a la plata! Que esa hay que pagarla en físico al final del día y no se puede tomar prestada. Así se hizo rico Soros jeje. Los hijos de la pérfida Albion no tenían suficiente reservas en moneda extranjera el miércoles negro y tuvieron que claudicar.


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

un pringao dijo:


> Aver... los cortos no son solo con acciones prestadas... los cortos al descubierto son sin acciones prestadas... por eso hay valores con mas posiciones cortas que acciones en circulacion... y bancos con una cantidad enorme en cortos que superan el valor de los activos mundiales...
> 
> que los cortos son una burbuja especulativa... si y lo saben... pero es que si cae el Deutsche Bank... cae Alemania y la UE... Ehspaña pasaria de un dia para otro a la ruina...
> 
> si debes cuatro duros al banco tienes un problema... si debes un pastizal lo tiene el banco... pues eso... los cortos nos tienen cogidos por los huevos



Muchas gracias por este postt y los anteriores desentrañando aspectos que desconocía , yo al menos.


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

Me quedo en amc hasta que la liquiden, o bien mis nietos heredaran las acciones


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Donald-Trompeta dijo:


> En Burbuja no hay cojones de hacer eso.
> 
> Somos disidencia controlada.



Aquí nos conformamos con las palomitas


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Conocéis el truco del falso mal jugador de cartas, pues creo que cuando la apuesta suba (con algo más gordo) y se vengan arriba, se los van a cepillar.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Muchas gracias por este postt y los anteriores desentrañando aspectos que desconocía , yo al menos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557321





Mr Soul dijo:


> Muchas gracias por este postt y los anteriores desentrañando aspectos que desconocía , yo al menos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557321



Estas intentando comprar o vender?


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Creo que a lo mejor va a pegar un subidon AMC y BB ahora que se han ido todos los noobs espantados, por la crujida que han pegado.
Hay mucho volumen en juego


----------



## poppom (28 Ene 2021)

En reddit leyendo robinhooders jodidos.
No se puede confiar en broker basura. Les han cancelado operaciones de miles de dólares.


----------



## Diomedes (28 Ene 2021)

AMC. 

A ver qué pasa..


----------



## Diomedes (28 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me quedo en amc hasta que la liquiden, o bien mis nietos heredaran las acciones



Ya somos dos


----------



## poppom (28 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Si cierran la bolsa para volverla a regular todos a la plata! Que esa hay que pagarla en físico al final del día y no se puede tomar prestada. Así se hizo rico Soros jeje. Los hijos de la pérfida Albion no tenían suficiente reservas en moneda extranjera el miércoles negro y tuvieron que claudicar.



Eso sería un endgame.
Igual con el oro.


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Estas intentando comprar o vender?



De momento ni lo uno ni lo otro.
Iba a vender hoy, pero de momento no lo hago.
Gana posibilidades la opción de aguantarlas hasta mañana.
Me lo tomo un poco a la ligera, sufro poco con todo esto. Me divierte.


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2021)

Me salí hace 5 minutos. Saqué un pellizquito. Fue divertido.

Para mí se acabó la fiesta, a la noche veré cómo terminó todo.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

El problema es que la gente no sabe jugar a esto, salen corriendo como nenas en cuanto sale un -12% o asi y como van a lo bestia y no diversifican, pues peor todavia.
Yo sigo aqui tan tranquilo por lo que pueda pasar, es un dinero que casi ni cuento con el y esto es para ganar un extra no para hacerte rico.
Si tuviera 100 kilos que no me importaran los metia en unas de estas y reventaba el mercado y a los shorts avidos de noobs.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Las de GME estan atacandola tambien a hierro, como aguanten por encima de los 150 euros, mañana revientan al fondo ese.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> El problema es que la gente no sabe jugar a esto, salen corriendo como nenas en cuanto sale un 12% o asi y como van a lo bestia y no diversifican, pues peor todavia.
> Yo sigo aqui tan tranquilo por lo que pueda pasar, es un dinero que casi ni cuento con el y esto es para ganar un extra no para hacerte rico.
> Si tuviera 100 kilos que no me importaran los metia en unas de estas y reventaba el mercado y a los shorts avidos de noobs.



Un día en la oficina en el mundillo de las criptomonedas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

yo voy a esperar a mañana, hoy he sacado la mitad de naked, al menos he cubierto lo invertido, en amc con perdidas me quedare hasta que necesite vender para compensar cartera, nok y bb ni puta idea no me preocupan tanto


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Azarias (28 Ene 2021)

Uuff, casi me pilla el toro. Compra a 240, venta a 297.


----------



## mol (28 Ene 2021)

Como se entera la gente de que fondos o entidades estan en metidos en cortos en una accion ? es informacion publica eso ?


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

Hoy mucha gente debe estar haciendo un máster exprés sobre los efectos de la volatilidad en la psicología inversora. Mientras subía todo el mundo con FOMO o diciendo que "vamos a derrotar a los poderosos" (como si no hubieran muchos fondos de inversión en largo metidos en los chicharros que pumpea r/wsb). Cuando baja silencio absoluto o gente diciendo que vende cuando hace apenas 48 horas decían que iban a aguantar hasta el fin del mundo (no lo digo por nadie en particular en este hilo, va más por lo que estoy leyendo en Reddit).

Cuando vuelva a subir, vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

La señora ésta haciendose la nueva.


----------



## Sin_Casa (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Hoy mucha gente debe estar haciendo un máster exprés sobre los efectos de la volatilidad en la psicología inversora. Mientras subía todo el mundo con FOMO o diciendo que "vamos a derrotar a los poderosos" (como si no hubieran muchos fondos de inversión en largo metidos en los chicharros que pumpea r/wsb). Cuando baja silencio absoluto o gente diciendo que vende cuando hace apenas 48 horas decían que iban a aguantar hasta el fin del mundo (no lo digo por nadie en particular en este hilo, va más por lo que estoy leyendo en Reddit).
> 
> Cuando vuelva a subir, vuelta a empezar.



Si como bien dice la psicología es fundamental en esto. Pero poco se puede hacer cuando el bróker no te deja comprar y solo vender, lo han manipulado descaradamente. Entiendo que mucha gente se fuese sobre todo los que entraron sin tener ni idea. Yo salí ayer y aún estoy dentro con 1 ( compre 2 a 90 ) como fecha me pongo mañana y según como lo vea.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Azarias dijo:


> Uuff, casi me pilla el toro. Compra a 240, venta a 297.



Aqui cada uno intentando sacar tajada, sin enterarse todavia de que va la vaina.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

Ha vuelto a subir


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

Robinhood vuelve a admitir compras.
To the moon y tal. 
Menudo desmadre.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> La señora ésta haciendose la nueva.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557376



Lo que está pasando ha conseguido unir a Ted Cruz y a la tipa esta...


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Lo de los brokers capando empresas como AMC y GME para que la gente no pueda comprar y los usuarios no puedan reflotar estas empresas es ya un ultimo intento de salvarle el culo a algunos tiburones financieros que estan contra las cuerdas, y tienen via libre para manipular los precios.
Me da pena el que ya haya vendido BB AMC O GME en perdidas, pero es que esto se trata de pensar en largo con empresas que estan sacudiendolas en corto, aqui no se trata de fundamentales o de empresas de valor consolidado, sino del valor que le damos mucha gente unida.


----------



## Bort (28 Ene 2021)

realmente , aunque llegue a final de jornada a 200, si aguanta el vencimiento de los cortos por ese precio se van a follar al fondo


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Lo de los brokers capando empresas como AMC y GME para que la gente no pueda comprar y los usuarios no puedan reflotar estas empresas es ya un ultimo intento de salvarle el culo a algunos tiburones financieros que estan contra las cuerdas, y tienen via libre para manipular los precios.
> Me da pena el que ya haya vendido BB AMC O GME en perdidas, pero es que esto se trata de pensar en largo con empresas que estan sacudiendolas en corto, aqui no se trata de fundamentales o de empresas de valor consolidado, sino del valor que le damos mucha gente unida.



Tienes razón. Pero sobran empresas buenas para salvar y que no están bajo sus garras. Puedes empezar por Triterras. Salvemos a Triterras YA!!!! A por esos tiburones que están cortos en TRIT!!


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Lo de los brokers capando empresas como AMC y GME para que la gente no pueda comprar y los usuarios no puedan reflotar estas empresas es ya un ultimo intento de salvarle el culo a algunos tiburones financieros que estan contra las cuerdas, y tienen via libre para manipular los precios.
> Me da pena el que ya haya vendido BB AMC O GME en perdidas, pero es que esto se trata de pensar en largo con empresas que estan sacudiendolas en corto, aqui no se trata de fundamentales o de empresas de valor consolidado, sino del valor que le damos mucha gente unida.



Los tiburones que están en largo en GME y todas las otras (que no son pocos) supongo que no deben importar en esta situación. Supongo que solo hay tiburones cuando el precio hace lo contrario de lo que quiere la gente unida.

Lo de Robinhood ha sido un intento del broker para parar su propia sangria. Que no nos olvidemos que los brokers son los que hacen las margin calls y deben estar desbordados y asumiendo unas pérdidas de espanto ahora mismo. No nos inventemos enemigos donde no los hay, que ya hay bastantes en este mundillo...



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero sobran empresas buenas para salvar y que no están bajo sus garras. Puedes empezar por Triterras. Salvemos a Triterras YA!!!! A por esos tiburones que están cortos en TRIT!!



TODOS A COMPRAR TRITERRAS YA! TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Ene 2021)

Bort dijo:


> realmente , aunque llegue a final de jornada a 200, si aguanta el vencimiento de los cortos por ese precio se van a follar al fondo



El mismo fondo que dijo que habia cerrado la posición corta en 90 dólares?


----------



## Tr13ce (28 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El mismo fondo que dijo que habia cerrado la posición corta en 90 dólares?



Se supone que esa noticia era mentira con el objetivo de tirar los precios.


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Los tiburones que están en largo en GME y todas las otras (que no son pocos) supongo que no deben importar en esta situación. Supongo que solo hay tiburones cuando el precio hace lo contrario de lo que quiere la gente unida.
> 
> Lo de Robinhood ha sido un intento del broker para parar su propia sangria. Que no nos olvidemos que los brokers son los que hacen las margin calls y deben estar desbordados y asumiendo unas pérdidas de espanto ahora mismo. No nos inventemos enemigos donde no los hay, que ya hay bastantes en este mundillo...
> 
> ...



A ver claro que están salvando su culo, pero no por la denigrante excusa que pones, si fuera por eso permitirían las compras sin margen, pero no lo hacen, están protegiendo a Citadel que les financia


----------



## herodes2 (28 Ene 2021)

Y mientras tanto......


*El principal accionista de GameStop vende la participación completa*









Por 
Ben Walsh
28 de enero de 2021 12:20 pm ET

Pedir reimpresiones
Imprimir artículo




Tamano del texto






*La venta del administrador de activos de Corea del Sur se produce después de que las acciones subieran un 788% hasta el miércoles.*
Eric Broder Van Dyke / Dreamstime.com
GameStop reveló en una presentación ante los reguladores el jueves que MUST Asset Management, un gran accionista de la empresa, ha vendido toda su participación en la empresa.
La venta del administrador de activos de Corea del Sur se produce después de que las acciones subieran un 788% hasta el miércoles, impulsadas por enjambres de inversores individuales que apuntan a las acciones muy en cortocircuito del minorista de videojuegos .
Las acciones de GameStop (ticker: GME) han caído drásticamente el jueves, cayendo alrededor del 43% al mediodía. Robinhood, una aplicación gratuita de negociación de acciones que los inversores individuales han utilizado para comprar acciones de GameStop, dijo el jueves que restringía la negociación de ciertas acciones que también han sido objetivo de los usuarios del tablero de mensajes de Reddit para permitir que los usuarios solo cierren posiciones.
En su comunicado, Robinhood dijo que las nuevas restricciones se aplican a las acciones de American Airlines. (AAL), AMC Entertainment (AMC), BlackBerry (BB), Bed Bath & Beyond (BBB), Expreso (EXPR), Koss (KOSS), Grupo de marcas desnudas (NAKD) y Nokia (NOK). Otros corredores también han impuesto restricciones a algunas de las acciones afectadas por una gran afluencia de inversores individuales.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero sobran empresas buenas para salvar y que no están bajo sus garras. Puedes empezar por Triterras. Salvemos a Triterras YA!!!! A por esos tiburones que están cortos en TRIT!!



Estamos concentrados en esas que comentamos, no podemos desperdigarnos en otras.


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El mismo fondo que dijo que habia cerrado la posición corta en 90 dólares?



Te vendo 100 papelitos de AMC por 1,5k €.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Los tiburones que están en largo en GME y todas las otras (que no son pocos) supongo que no deben importar en esta situación. Supongo que solo hay tiburones cuando el precio hace lo contrario de lo que quiere la gente unida.
> 
> Lo de Robinhood ha sido un intento del broker para parar su propia sangria. Que no nos olvidemos que los brokers son los que hacen las margin calls y deben estar desbordados y asumiendo unas pérdidas de espanto ahora mismo. No nos inventemos enemigos donde no los hay, que ya hay bastantes en este mundillo...
> 
> ...



Los de MELVIN CAPITAL siguen ahi metidos, no han abandonado posiciones aunque salieran en la CBNC diciendolo falsamente.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Los de MELVIN CAPITAL siguen ahi metidos, no han abandonado posiciones aunque salieran en la CBNC diciendolo falsamente.



Que raro. ¿Piensan que se saldrán con la suya pese a todo? Ya es cabezoneria. Igual ya no les queda mas remedio que apostar a un desplome.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Los de MELVIN CAPITAL siguen ahi metidos, no han abandonado posiciones aunque salieran en la CBNC diciendolo falsamente.



Eso no lo sancionarán como manipulación de mercado largando información falsa.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Que raro. ¿Piensan que se saldrán con la suya pese a todo? Ya es cabezoneria. Igual ya no les queda mas remedio que apostar a un desplome.



¿Qué raro? Si salen quiebran. si mañana está a estos precios quiebran. Están jodidos, esperan algún milagro de última hora, o que directamente maten a todos los de reddit.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Por eso os digo que esto es mucho mas que algunos hayamos perdido 100 o 1000 euros, ellos llevan palmados mas de 3000 millones de dolares y han tenido que buscar rescate en otros secuaces bajistas.
Estan endeudados hasta las cejas por eso estan manipulando mercados, pidiendo a brokers que limiten las ordenes de compra y no las de venta y similares.
Hoy han hecho un ataque en corto masivos a todas las posiciones asociadas a los de Wallstreetbets, pero tienen que aguantarlas y si la mayoria no venden y la gente sigue recomprandolas se van a ver en serios apuros. Es por eso que han limitado las compras pero no las ventas, estan todos conpinchados y por eso ha saltado la chica esa diciendo eso. Repito comprad esas acciones que ademas estan ahora baratas en cuanto podais y reventemos el mercado entre todos.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué raro? Si salen quiebran. si mañana está a estos precios quiebran. Están jodidos, esperan algún milagro de última hora, o que directamente maten a todos los de reddit.



Raro porque pudieron salirse en su momento, no ahora y por prepotencia pensaron que al final los de Reddit caerian en sus trucos judios y se echarian atras.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Teoria de la conspiración:

_¿Podria ser esto una maniobra como Q o el paseo por el Capitolio pero esta vez para justificar el Great Reset y echarle la culpa a los de Reddit?

El miedo es libre..._


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué raro? Si salen quiebran. si mañana está a estos precios quiebran. Están jodidos, esperan algún milagro de última hora, o que directamente maten a todos los de reddit.


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

Reddit, como siga por ese camino, lo acabarán chapando.
Esta tarde estuve viendo la CNBC y están en plan caza de brujas total.
Acusaban a los de reddit de atacar el _welfare of american people_ y cosas así.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ene 2021)

Dicen que están subiendo a BlockBuster un 6.000%. Ni idea si es cierto, no puedo ni ver la cotización en ningún sitio.


----------



## Leunam (28 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Dicen que están subiendo a BlockBuster un 6.000%. Ni idea si es cierto, no puedo ni ver la cotización en ningún sitio.



Reddit ataca de nuevo: los foreros hacen subir un 6.000% a Blockbuster, en quiebra desde hace más de una década

BB LIQUIDATING INC (BLIAQ) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Los de MELVIN CAPITAL siguen ahi metidos, no han abandonado posiciones aunque salieran en la CBNC diciendolo falsamente.



Pero que tambien hay otros fondos a largo. Esto no va de "largos = minoritarios" y "cortos = fondos". Burry (el autista de La Gran Apuesta) estaba largo hasta no hace tanto y el tio gestiona un pastón. ¿Qué hace tan especial a Melvin? ¿Por qué Melvin tendría que tener más poder que los otros fondos que van a largo?

Y si os van las teorías de la conspiración, ¿no se os ha ocurrido que quizá este short squeeze lo han orquestrado fondos y otros inversores mayoritarios de GME para poder salir por la puerta grande antes de que la empresa acabe reventando? Con los de Wallstreetbets como chivo expiatorio. Porque algunos no se esconden, están vendiendolo todo a mercado. Los directivos mismos han vendido al instante de cobrarlas de bonus. Ya puestos a hacernos películas de James Bond...


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

DEP en RIP el canal de discord, no cargaba nada, reinicie el discord y se me desapareció el canal.


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

hola,

entiendo que como hay mas % de acciones vendidas en corto que acciones libres.

que pasa cuando intenten cerrar los cortos y no haya acciones a la venta?

saludos.

70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge

ahora esta a 230 porque parece que ya se puede comprar de nuevo.

Si mañana sigue a 230 que pasa?


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Reddit, como siga por ese camino, lo acabarán chapando.
> Esta tarde estuve viendo la CNBC y están en plan caza de brujas total.
> Acusaban a los de reddit de atacar el _welfare of american people_ y cosas así.



Reddit es hiperprogre, lo único que van a chapar el es el subreddit.


----------



## Chaini (28 Ene 2021)

Liberalismo solo si gano yo. Es enternecedor ver llorar a los* Zorros libegales ,* porque el león se los está comiendo.


----------



## haddess (28 Ene 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo ya la hago con hispanos, en criptos y CFD´s. Si hubiera mucha más gente podríamos pasar a acciones.



Cuál es esa técnica? Comparte para que la estudiemos


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (28 Ene 2021)

Hace un rato he visto un video en Youtube (que ahora no recuerdo para enlazarlo) con una idea que yo creo que es la guinda que le falta a este pastel, el hombre no entiende porque los de GameStop no han aprovechado para ampliar capital en unos millones de acciones y sacar tajada como para liquidar su deuda...
Hubiera sido apoteósico...


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Ene 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Hace un rato he visto un video en Youtube (que ahora no recuerdo para enlazarlo) con una idea que yo creo que es la guinda que le falta a este pastel, el hombre no entiende porque los de GameStop no han aprovechado para ampliar capital en unos millones de acciones y sacar tajada como para liquidar su deuda...
> Hubiera sido apoteósico...



Eso lo ha hecho AMC hoy


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Ene 2021)

La están boicoteando... algunos sitios no aceptan, limitan o restringen operaciones con sus acciones.

GameStop cae en bolsa después de que casas de bolsa restringen su operación Por Investing.com.

Joder con los del "libre mercado".


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Ene 2021)

Escandaloso lo que han hecho los Brokers.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Escandaloso lo que han hecho los Brokers.



Un sabotaje descarado.


----------



## Chaini (28 Ene 2021)

Los que mandan han parado el juego. Una ducha y a por unas palomitas


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Los que mandan han parado el juego. Una ducha y a por palomitas



Ya no les gusta el juego, ya no quieren jugar.


----------



## Chaini (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya no les gusta el juego, ya no quieren jugar.



Robin ha dicho que ha recibido ordenes de la Casa Blanca.


----------



## MAEZAL (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Robin ha dicho que ha recibido ordenes de la Casa Blanca.



Por escrito?


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Por escrito?



Si, y con sello.


----------



## Cuqui (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Robin ha dicho que ha recibido ordenes de la Casa Blanca.



Pues empieza bien el jodido yayo


----------



## NaNuWe (28 Ene 2021)

Menos mal que tenemos a Joe el DEMO-crata en la Casa Blanca, y el maléfico Trump moviéndo los hilos en la sombra, si es que no hay derecho.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Gracias a los WSB, BlackRock, los dueños de Ibex son un poco mas ricos...
> Las palomitas...



Luchando contra los poderosos, quitando el dinero a los ricos y tal. Cuando descubran que Blackrock es cientos de veces más rico y poderoso que Melvin a unos cuantos Robinhoods les explota el cerebro.


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Luchando contra los poderosos, quitando el dinero a los ricos y tal. Cuando descubran que Blackrock es cientos de veces más rico y poderoso que Melvin a unos cuantos Robinhoods les explota el cerebro.



Estaba ya claro de hace unos dias que los de Reddit no han sido los principales que han provocado todo esto, esta noticia ya se venia diciendo desde antedeayer.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Un supuesto trabajador de RobinHood



Ya lo han puesto antes. Nada por escrito que es lo que decia el forero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Gracias a los WSB, BlackRock, los dueños de Ibex son un poco mas ricos...
> Las palomitas...
> 
> 
> ...




Os acordáis cuando el tito arriba os lleva diciendo dos días que hay muchos fondos haciendo CIENTOS de MILLONES de dólares al día gracias a esto?


Pero, pero, peroooo lojjjj poderosojjjjj?!?!


----------



## Labibi (28 Ene 2021)

Cómo creéis que van a terminar mañana las acciones de GME? Sabiendo que Robinhood y otras casas de trades van a volver a hacer lo mismo que hoy?


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (28 Ene 2021)

Y tras todo el dia sin compras y con el precio por tierra sube en el postmercado gracias a las grandes manos. Lo de mañana va a ser divertido una vez todos los que tienen que estar situados para la foto lo estan dentro de las acciones concretas.

Vaya tela el sistema yanki, cargándose lo del sueño americano en directo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Luchando contra los poderosos, quitando el dinero a los ricos y tal. Cuando descubran que Blackrock es cientos de veces más rico y poderoso que Melvin a unos cuantos Robinhoods les explota el cerebro.




Lo peor es que aquí no creo que casi ninguno sepa que BlackRock y Melvin es como comparar al Real Madrid con un equipo de Primera Regional...


----------



## handlolo (28 Ene 2021)

Esta claro que aqui en realidad hay una lucha gorda de fondos, unos se han posicionado en contra de otros, para robarles un trozo del pastel a los otros. Por lo visto algunas ya se han posicionado en empresas como Blackberry o AMC, hay un volumen muy gordo de dinero dentro y parece que quieren contrarestar los movimientos bajistas, aqui pueden surgir burbujas. Estos de Reddit han creado ahi un campo de batalla muy interesante en esas acciones que van a estar bastante revueltas estos dias.
Los de amc han sacado un paquete de deuda de 600 M transformandolo en acciones a 13, 58


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

haddess dijo:


> Cuál es esa técnica? Comparte para que la estudiemos


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

Me jode que quieran vender ésto como un Pump & Dump, el plan que lleva ya varios meses como veréis por la fecha en la que inicie el hilo, era que puesto que GME no va a quebrar y efectivamente no ha quebrado y va mejorando sus márgenes y sus ventas los cortos al final tendrían que claudicar. Es la tragedia de un shortsqueeze anunciada y cuando efectivamente ha ocurrido para tapar sus vergüenzas los fondos intentan vender una narrativa sobre conspiraciones en foros de internet.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

Y no sólo eso, es que la acción el año pasado la hundieron hasta los 2$ y había como ahora más de 100% de posiciones cortas. Tanto que se critica que la gente de Reddit, que los que usan Roobin hood no tienen ninguna cultura financiera y resulta que ellos son incapaces de realizar el más mínimo y fundamental Risk management. Si abres una posición corta la forma de limitar tus pérdidas es comprar opciones call (opciones de compra) OTM, de esta forma si el precio sube inesperadamente no pierdes tanto dinero, incluso puedes llegar a tener ganancias pues la IV hubiera subido (y en éste caso ha subido muchísimo) y con ello el premium. Pero en vez de eso compraron puts por valor de varios millones de dólares y cuando empezó a subir dieron una pata adelante y volvieron a comprar más puts para enero, lo cuál aumentaba su exposición bajista. Y ahora lloran y gritan manipulación cuando han tenido que pagar la fiesta perdiendo 3.000 millones.


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

Si me meto en Yahoo finanzas dice que cerró a cientonoventaypoco. Sin embargo, al lado sigue oscilando la cantidad "post cierre" que está marcando unos 350$. Desde la ignorancia, alguien me puede explicar qué es eso? Cómo siguen comprando y vendiendo con la bolsa cerrada?


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Si me meto en Yahoo finanzas dice que cerró a cientonoventaypoco. Sin embargo, al lado sigue oscilando la cantidad "post cierre" que está marcando unos 350$. Desde la ignorancia, alguien me puede explicar qué es eso? Cómo siguen comprando y vendiendo con la bolsa cerrada?



Varias horas después de cerrar se sigue operando en el post-market y varias horas antes de abrir también en el pre-market. Son brokers grandes que por así decirlo crean su propio mercado, normalmente el volumen es más bajo porque muy pocos brokers permiten participar de éste mercado.


----------



## Zoeric (29 Ene 2021)

Vuelve a la carga en el premarket...370$
To the moon!  
No se lo que pasará al final, pero diréis que no está siendo entretenida la semana...
Me parto la polla!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Y no sólo eso, es que la acción el año pasado la hundieron hasta los 2$ y había como ahora más de 100% de posiciones cortas. Tanto que se critica que la gente de Reddit, que los que usan Roobin hood no tienen ninguna cultura financiera y resulta que ellos son incapaces de realizar el más mínimo y fundamental Risk management. Si abres una posición corta la forma de limitar tus pérdidas es comprar opciones call (opciones de compra) OTM, de esta forma si el precio sube inesperadamente no pierdes tanto dinero, incluso puedes llegar a tener ganancias pues la IV hubiera subido (y en éste caso ha subido muchísimo) y con ello el premium. Pero en vez de eso compraron puts por valor de varios millones de dólares y cuando empezó a subir dieron una pata adelante y volvieron a comprar más puts para enero, lo cuál aumentaba su exposición bajista. Y ahora lloran y gritan manipulación cuando han tenido que pagar la fiesta perdiendo 3.000 millones.



No es así. Si quieres apostar a una bajada de la acción con opciones Y a la vez limitar tus perdidas al premium que pagas, entonces compras PUTS, no CALLS. Las calls se compran para lo contrario, si crees que va a subir la acción y quieres beneficiarte de ello, pero no quieres arriesgar más de lo invertido en caso de que la acción baje.

Con opciones, la forma de tener posibilidad de perdidas enormes es vendiendo calls y put (vendiéndolas, no comorandolas). Cuando tú vendes una call, te pagan una prima a ti (la misma prima que tú pagas al comprar una call básicamente) pero a cambio dejas la posibilidad de que si la acción sube sin parar, tú te comes toda esa perdida.

Lo mismo con la VENTA de una PUT pero en ese caso te comes la perdida si la acción baja sin parar.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No es así. Si quieres apostar a una bajada de la acción con opciones Y a la vez limitar tus perdidas al premium que pagas, entonces compras PUTS, no CALLS. Las calls se compran para lo contrario, si crees que va a subir la acción y quieres beneficiarte de ello, pero no quieres arriesgar más de lo invertido en caso de que la acción baje.
> 
> Con opciones, la forma de tener posibilidad de perdidas enormes es vendiendo calls y put (vendiéndolas, no comorandolas). Cuando tú vendes una call, te pagan una prima a ti (la misma prima que tú pagas al comprar una call básicamente) pero a cambio dejas la posibilidad de que si la acción sube sin parar, tú te comes toda esa perdida.
> 
> Lo mismo con la VENTA de una PUT pero en ese caso te comes la perdida si la acción baja sin parar.



Si quieres únicamente arriesgar tu inversión compras puts, pero si estás en corto compras calls baratas OTM porque en caso de que el precio se dispare tienes un contrato para comprar acciones a un precio X así que pasado de ese precio por mucho que suba NO sigues perdiendo dinero con tus cortos porque todo lo que pierdes por un lado mínimo lo ganas por el otro. Si además hay mucha volatilidad aumenta la IV lo cual podría hipotéticamente hacer hasta que ganes dinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si quieres únicamente arriesgar tu inversión compras puts, pero si estás en corto compras calls baratas OTM porque en caso de que el precio se dispare tienes un contrato para comprar acciones a un precio X así que pasado de ese precio por mucho que suba NO sigues perdiendo dinero con tus cortos porque todo lo que pierdes por un lado mínimo lo ganas por el otro. Si además hay mucha volatilidad aumenta la IV lo cual podría hipotéticamente hacer hasta que ganes dinero.



Te refieres a que YA tienes un contrato de compra de puts y te lo quieres cubrir? Entonces si puedes comprar calls. Aunque normalmente te cubres mejo con futuros, al fin y al cabo es neutralizar la delta (algo muy normal por ejemplo en trading de volatilidad). Pero si, en eso tienes razón, te había entendido mal.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo mismo con la VENTA de una PUT pero en ese caso te comes la perdida si la acción baja sin parar.



Si eres vendes un PUT para mitigar el riesgo de una bajada descontrolada del precio abres un corto porque en ese caso todo lo que baja el precio de la acción lo recuperas con el corto o a la vez que vendes el PUT compras a su vez tú mismo otro put aún más OTM que el tuyo por menos premium


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te refieres a que YA tienes un contrato de compra de puts y te lo quieres cubrir? Entonces si puedes comprar calls. Aunque normalmente te cubres mejo con futuros, al fin y al cabo es neutralizar la delta (algo muy normal por ejemplo en trading de volatilidad). Pero si, en eso tienes razón, te había entendido mal.



Yo me refiero a vamos a decir que telefónica está a 3€ y abro 100 acciones a corto porque pienso que va a bajar. Para evitar el riesgo infinito me cubro las espaldas comprando por ejemplo un contrato Call con breakeven en 4€ así en caso de que mañana telefónica suba como mucho pierdo la diferencia entre 3€ y mi call, ya puede subir a 1000000€ que únicamente perdería esa diferencia porque estoy cubierto. Obviamente de ésta forma ganas menos, pero en el caso de GME la bajaron de 15 a 2. Lo responsable para ellos hubiera sido comprar calls a 10 que en ese momento literalmente valían céntimos, pero en vez de eso como ya no había apenas posiciones cortas disponibles para abrir, empezaron a comprar puts para redoblar su apuesta bajista. De su mala gestión del riesgo vienen éstos lodos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

pero lo que ha hecho los de melvin es vender calls no? o puts ya me lio


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Ene 2021)

La gente aquí es consciente de que Melvin es un Hedge Fund de tercera, verdad?


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Gracias a los WSB, BlackRock, los dueños de Ibex son un poco mas ricos...
> Las palomitas...
> 
> 
> ...



Se la vas a dar con queso a un alubio, ya


----------



## Bimbo (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La gente aquí es consciente de que Melvin es un Hedge Fund de tercera, verdad?



Y que quieres decir con eso?


----------



## gordinflas (29 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y que quieres decir con eso?



Imagino que va a por la narrativa de mierda que se está montando alrededor de este pumpeo. Lo de luchar contra los poderosos y tal. Los "poderosos" de verdad (Blackrock, Vanguard), que no solo están largos sino que ganan prestando las acciones a los cortos, se están forrando con esta locura.

Esto más que luchar contra los poderosos es hacerle el trabajo sucio a los poderosos, pero bueno. Todo sea para disimular que los que están dentro de esto lo que quieren en realidad es dar el pelotazo...


----------



## Bimbo (29 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imagino que va a por la narrativa de mierda que se está montando alrededor de este pumpeo. Lo de luchar contra los poderosos y tal. Los "poderosos" de verdad (Blackrock, Vanguard), que no solo están largos sino que ganan prestando las acciones a los cortos, se están forrando con esta locura.
> 
> Esto más que luchar contra los poderosos es hacerle el trabajo sucio a los poderosos, pero bueno. Todo sea para disimular que los que están dentro de esto lo que quieren en realidad es dar el pelotazo...



No estoy de acuerdo. Si blackrock ha ganado pasta con todo esto, puede ser, obviamente es posible que otros hedge funds estuvieran al otro lado de Melvin. Que les beneficia esta movida? En absoluto. Han abierto la caja de pandora y por unos miles de millones que son calderilla para los blackrock no les sale a cuenta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2021)

Comentar solo, es muy posiblemente el comienzo de un proceso hiperinflacionario.

Cuando los que cortan el bacalao notan que pierden el control sobre la moneda, se la follan, todo el dinero que está en la nube la bajarán a las estanterías de los supermercados.

Lo que a pasado va a tener consecuencias.


----------



## Mr Soul (29 Ene 2021)

Es que creerse a estas alturas lo de una intervención popular en wall street que le da la vuelta a las cosas es ser muy, muy ingenuo.
Esas cosas mejor dejadlas para el cine y las novelas.
BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 bln on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy

Por dios, que ya tenemos unos años encima (supongo)...

Los que estamos en esto estamos por lo que estamos, como bien dicen un par de posts antes.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si blackrock ha ganado pasta con todo esto, puede ser, obviamente es posible que otros hedge funds estuvieran al otro lado de Melvin. Que les beneficia esta movida? En absoluto. Han abierto la caja de pandora y por unos miles de millones que son calderilla para los blackrock no les sale a cuenta.



Pero no es calderilla. A este ritmo Blackrock se sacará los mejores resultados trimestrales de su historia.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y que quieres decir con eso?



Que aquí muchos pensáis que esto poco más que está tumbando a wall Street, y la realidad es que van a tumbar dos HF de mierda...a costa de que muchos otros tengan probablemente sus mejores resultados de siempre gracias a esto.

Esta bien que unos amigos de barrio se junten y monten un equipo y eliminen en copa del rey a un equipo de tercera división. Pero han eliminado a un equipo de tercera, no a un equipo de champions. Tener eso Claro es importante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Comentar solo, es muy posiblemente el comienzo de un proceso hiperinflacionario.
> 
> Cuando los que cortan el bacalao notan que pierden el control sobre la moneda, se la follan, todo el dinero que está en la nube la bajarán a las estanterías de los supermercados.
> 
> Lo que a pasado va a tener consecuencias.



Escenario previsto, y ya veremos qué pasa. 

Imagino que en vez de estar preocupados con mascarillas, pruebas y demás pamplinas, los foreros se habrán preparado como es debido ante ello.


----------



## tastas (29 Ene 2021)

No sé si esto es una revolución espontánea o si saldrá bien.
Lo que sí que sé es que en América y en Europa la juventud nunca ha estado tan metida en los mercados.
Y eso (aunque sea para apuestas tan arriesgadas como la de GME) es una buena noticia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Comentar solo, es muy posiblemente el comienzo de un proceso hiperinflacionario.
> 
> Cuando los que cortan el bacalao notan que pierden el control sobre la moneda, se la follan, todo el dinero que está en la nube la bajarán a las estanterías de los supermercados.
> 
> Lo que a pasado va a tener consecuencias.



Interesante, cúentanos más.

Yo siempre he leído que este tipo de cosas que estamos viendo suele ser el preludio de un derrumbe bursátil de tres pares de cojones. Toda esta volatilidad, todos estos sinsentidos económicos y el comportamiento burbujero de los valores anticiparíann una megahostia.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

La generación milenial y la Z, vamos, lo que vienen siendo los jóvenes, están hasta la polla.

En los hilos de los metales y en el de Bitcoin estamos de acuerdo en algo. Y ese algo va a pasar, tarde o temprano.

"En retrospectiva, era inevitable"


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que aquí muchos pensáis que esto poco más que está tumbando a wall Street, y la realidad es que van a tumbar dos HF de mierda...a costa de que muchos otros tengan probablemente sus mejores resultados de siempre gracias a esto.
> 
> Esta bien que unos amigos de barrio se junten y monten un equipo y eliminen en copa del rey a un equipo de tercera división. Pero han eliminado a un equipo de tercera, no a un equipo de champions. Tener eso Claro es importante.



Vale, de acuerdo.

Ahora decidme tú o gordinflas algun uso mejor que un granudo pajillero casapapi idealista podía haber hecho de los cheques de 600$ que le envió el tito Trump.

Muchos de ellos lo han multiplicado por 4 y, aparte de amasar ese dinero, se están follando a un Hedge Fund mientras al sistema, desesperado, se le está cayendo la careta. Más no se puede pedir, macho


----------



## Bimbo (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que aquí muchos pensáis que esto poco más que está tumbando a wall Street, y la realidad es que van a tumbar dos HF de mierda...a costa de que muchos otros tengan probablemente sus mejores resultados de siempre gracias a esto.
> 
> Esta bien que unos amigos de barrio se junten y monten un equipo y eliminen en copa del rey a un equipo de tercera división. Pero han eliminado a un equipo de tercera, no a un equipo de champions. Tener eso Claro es importante.



Lo importante no es tumbar un hedge fund. Es que se ha introducido un nuevo actor en el mercado, que ademas actua de manera imprevisible. Un grupo de retarders y autistas que se coordinan en internet y actuan como kamikazes, y ademas utilizan las mismas armas, opciones, apalacamientos y lo unico que buscan es destrozar a las elites de ws. Como dicen ellos ver el mundo arder, se la suda perder la pasta y compran y holdean autenticas mierdas y encima ganan pasta.
No creo que en ws les haga gracia. La incertidumbre de no saber donde van a actuar la semana que viene o que coño se les ocurre.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2021)

Comentar solo, es muy posiblemente el comienzo de un proceso hiperinflacionario.

Cuando los que cortan el bacalao notan que pierden el control sobre la moneda, se la follan, todo el dinero que está en la nube la bajarán a las estanterías de los supermercados.

Lo que a pasado va a tener consecuencias.


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Interesante, cúentanos más.
> 
> Yo siempre he leído que este tipo de cosas que estamos viendo suele ser el preludio de un derrumbe bursátil de tres pares de cojones. Toda esta volatilidad, todos estos sinsentidos económicos y el comportamiento burbujero de los valores anticiparíann una megahostia.



Del libro, "Cuando muere el dinero" que cuenta la hiperinflación de la república de weimar.

Con la hiperinflacion los dueños del cotarro ganaron un pastonazo con la comida y las cosas de primera necesidad que monopolizaron con el dinero gratis que les calló del cielo previamente.

Ahora con la chusma organizandose para pegarles algún que otro picotazo, empieza a ser rentable crugirlos por el precio de las patatas.

Era un viejo aforismo de burbuja que cuando callera el precio de los zulos subiría el precio del pan.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vale, de acuerdo.
> 
> Ahora decidme tú o gordinflas algun uso mejor que un granudo pajillero casapapi idealista podía haber hecho de los cheques de 600$ que le envió el tito Trump.
> 
> Muchos de ellos lo han multiplicado por 4 y, aparte de amasar ese dinero, se están follando a un Hedge Fund mientras al sistema, desesperado, se le está cayendo la careta. Más no se puede pedir, macho



Ese es otro punto importante, si hay alguien que es consciente que lo que tiene en el bolsillo tiene los das contados han tenido la sabidura de fundirselo en lo que sea (incluso en joder algo).

Los alemanes aguantaron sus marcos hasta que les estallaron en la cara viendo como el tren de cara los iba a atropellar.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Robin ha dicho que ha recibido ordenes de la Casa Blanca.



Grandes socialdemócratas, proteger la nación y el mercado BLA BLA BLA


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> pero lo que ha hecho los de melvin es vender calls no? o puts ya me lio



Se pusieron cortos y compraron puts


----------



## Tio1saM (29 Ene 2021)

Yo no se hasta que punto esto introduce un nuevo actor en el mercado, muchos habran ganado pasta y otros la habran perdido. Los perdedores dudo que esten in a la proxima y no nos olvidemos en realidad los que hayan iniciado esto sabrian que iban a forrarse si salía bien, los fondos les comen los huevos quieren pasta como todos.

Si lo intentan de nuevo en unas semanas dudo que tenga la misma repercusión.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Yo no se hasta que punto esto introduce un nuevo actor en el mercado, muchos habran ganado pasta y otros la habran perdido. Los perdedores dudo que esten in a la proxima y no nos olvidemos en realidad los que hayan iniciado esto sabrian que iban a forrarse si salía bien, los fondos les comen los huevos quieren pasta como todos.
> 
> Si lo intentan de nuevo en unas semanas dudo que tenga la misma repercusión.



Lo que me jode es darle el 19% a perro sanchez.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Lo importante no es tumbar un hedge fund. Es que se ha introducido un nuevo actor en el mercado, que ademas actua de manera imprevisible, un grupo de retarders y autistas que se coordinan en internet y actuan como kamikazes, y ademas utilizan las mismas armas, opciones, apalacamientos y lo unico que buscan es destrozar a las elites de ws, como dicen ellos ver el mundo arder, se la suda perder la pasta y compran y holdean autenticas mierdas y encima ganan pasta.
> No creo que en ws les haga gracia. La incertidumbre de no saber donde van a actuar la semana que viene o que coño se les ocurre.



Tranquilos que Biden los va a catalogar como actos de terrorismo y se acaba todo en una semana


----------



## crucificado_telecos (29 Ene 2021)

Estan intentando inflar JAGX hoy. O por lo menos eso dicen en stocktwits. 
A partir de las 16:00.


----------



## Barruno (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> O se declaran en bancarrota y no pagan nada. Estos hijos de puta tienen el juego amañado.



Aqui no, pero Alli igual alguien va a la carcel si hacen éso.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Yo vi GameStop hace tiempo y no me metí por una sencilla razón, y es que estando tan convencido de que el Gamepass iba a triunfar, no le vi ningún sentido a las tiendas de juegos físicos más allá de consolas y merchandising (además del mercado de segunda mano).
> 
> La subida la pegó primero por el partner con Microsoft (que al final lo único que harán será tener tablets de Microsoft... pero bueno) y porque 3-4 días después comentaron que parte de los beneficios del Gamepass se los quedaría GameStop.
> 
> ...





Jojojojojo!!!! No eres un Einstein, no!!!


Cámbiate al avatar, por favor.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Los burbujos son más de pedir 40000€ para comprar telefónica



Timofónica podría ser nuestra Gamestop.

Es broma, Sres. de la CNMV. 

Nada de manipular valores de nuestra bolsa burbus, que está muy feo, ¿eh?


----------



## Barruno (29 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Lo importante no es tumbar un hedge fund. Es que se ha introducido un nuevo actor en el mercado, que ademas actua de manera imprevisible. Un grupo de retarders y autistas que se coordinan en internet y actuan como kamikazes, y ademas utilizan las mismas armas, opciones, apalacamientos y lo unico que buscan es destrozar a las elites de ws. Como dicen ellos ver el mundo arder, se la suda perder la pasta y compran y holdean autenticas mierdas y encima ganan pasta.
> No creo que en ws les haga gracia. La incertidumbre de no saber donde van a actuar la semana que viene o que coño se les ocurre.



Lo mismo que hace el Hedge Fund vaya.


----------



## White calvin (29 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que aquí muchos pensáis que esto poco más que está tumbando a wall Street, y la realidad es que van a tumbar dos HF de mierda...a costa de que muchos otros tengan probablemente sus mejores resultados de siempre gracias a esto.
> 
> Esta bien que unos amigos de barrio se junten y monten un equipo y eliminen en copa del rey a un equipo de tercera división. Pero han eliminado a un equipo de tercera, no a un equipo de champions. Tener eso Claro es importante.



Estoy de acuerdo pero si antes eran 2 ahora pueden ser 4 empujando, pero vaya que esto no va a ningún lado y quedara como un dia que pasara a la historia pero ya esta. Cuando todo pase Melvin con GME volverá a forrarse metiendole un corto nadie va a querer estar en esa empresa a esos precios. En realidad no tiene sentido ninguno porque caerá por su propio peso. Eso si la idea de alguna empresa que sea top y tenga bueno resultados y los cortos entren como siempre a joderla por alguna noticia que sea mala en ese momento si que puede ser buena idea para hacerlos salir por patas pero a GME....


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

Yo me huelo que todo esto es una trampa, lo de ayer limitando las compras en esas acciones, hoy degiro no dejaba comprar ni AMC ni GME.
No se creo que es hora de que no se nos vaya la cabeza y limitarnos a empresas con buenos fundamentales como Xpeng, Palantir, Fuelcel y que no estan infladisimas como GME, que aunque no tiene malos fundamentales para un futuro, esta burbujeadisima en este momento, gracias de todas formas a todos por apoyar el movimiento.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Omaita


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Yo vi GameStop hace tiempo y no me metí por una sencilla razón, y es que estando tan convencido de que el Gamepass iba a triunfar, no le vi ningún sentido a las tiendas de juegos físicos más allá de consolas y merchandising (además del mercado de segunda mano).
> 
> La subida la pegó primero por el partner con Microsoft (que al final lo único que harán será tener tablets de Microsoft... pero bueno) y porque 3-4 días después comentaron que parte de los beneficios del Gamepass se los quedaría GameStop.
> 
> ...



Si tu vieras el pastizal que algunos hemos sacado con Gamestop no dirias lo mismo, mirate uno de los primeros post que puse en este hilo.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Si tu vieras el pastizal que algunos hemos sacado con Gamestop no dirias lo mismo, mirate uno de los primeros post que puse en este hilo.




¿Ya te has salido, cobarde?


----------



## Cuqui (29 Ene 2021)

Yo he sacado la mitad de AMC, me quedo con 100 y segun como se comporte ire subiendo.
La peña esta mal de la puta cabeza, se lee a gente comprando dos titulos...


----------



## Kemekago4 (29 Ene 2021)

Tenemos unas reglas, el día que pierda, las cambiamos. 
Son héroes. Luchan contra el que especula a la baja, el que especula con la ruina. 
Para mí son jodidos héroes y demuestran que se puede hacer una rebelión moderna si se quiere. Sin pegar un tiro.


----------



## Mr Soul (29 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo he sacado la mitad de AMC, me quedo con 100 y segun como se comporte ire subiendo.
> La peña esta mal de la puta cabeza, se lee a gente comprando dos titulos...



Dos?.... Por reddit he visto más de uno y más de dos protestando porque su bróker no les deja comprar media acción. 

Y acto seguido lees a peña que dice que quiere el dinero para ir al dentista, que lleva 13 años sin ir, que no pueden pagarse un dental plan de esos que se hacen los yankees. 

No sé... Ojalá les haya ido muy, muy bien a esas personas con todo este lío de GME. 
Pero me temo que muchos ya no irán al dentista en su vida por haber perdido hasta los dientes en esta aventura. 
Ojalá me equivoque y no sea así.


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Ya te has salido, cobarde?



Si, principalmente porque me he dado cuenta que la gente va la mayoria a su apaño, no se organiza colectivamente, se comportan de manera egoista y cuando estan en perdidas, mucho hold! y mierdas fritas, y cuando van ganando 20 euros venden como posesos. De gamestop compre 150 a 4,18 en julio, las vendi a 150 euros el lunes y recompre 250 en la bajada que tuvo a 77, y las revendi a 336, vamos Hacienda me va a pegar un buen palo el año que viene, pero ojala me lo pegara todos los años. Con AMC y Blackberry me he salido perdiendo unos 600 euros entre las dos, menos mal que aguante ayer todo el dia con perdidas de -2500 y me resisti el vender tan barato.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Has sacado pasta.

Este caso es al que me refiero yo con los que merece la pena meter 100 o 200 euros siendo pobre.

10 acciones por 200 euros en total me hubieran dado 3000 euros ahora. Para vosotros no es dinero, pero asi se empieza.

Cuando consigues añadir un cero es cuando la cosa se debe poner divertida.


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

Pues he invertido la mitad de la tajada en tres empresas que llevo de hace tiempo y lo comente antes, por aqui.
Xpeng, Palantir y Fuelcel, llevo las tres con muy buena rentabilidad y la verdad es que las compre baratas para como estan ahora mismo, creo que tienen todavia las tres mucho margen de crecimiento y el hidrogeno, la inteligencia artificial y los coches electricos son sin duda el futuro.
Os recomiendo a todos esas empresas si quereis una buena rentablidad para dejarlas a largo plazo de varios años.
Yo inverti en GAmestop porque era baratisima, pero no soy adivino y en la vida me imagine que se iba a montar esa burbuja, por fundamentales la veia en 30 euros o asi en unos años.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Pues he invertido la mitad de la tajada en tres empresas que llevo de hace tiempo y lo comente antes, por aqui.
> Xpeng, Palantir y Fuelcel, llevo las tres con muy buena rentabilidad y la verdad es que las compre baratas para como estan ahora mismo, creo que tienen todavia las tres mucho margen de crecimiento y el hidrogeno, la inteligencia artificial y los coches electricos son sin duda el futuro.
> Os recomiendo a todos esas empresas si quereis una buena rentablidad para dejarlas a largo plazo de varios años.
> Yo inverti en GAmestop porque era baratisima, pero no soy adivino y en la vida me imagine que se iba a montar esa burbuja, por fundamentales la veia en 30 euros o asi en unos años.



Cuidado que Palantir también es muy de WSB, como le hagan un fuego cruzado te la hunden.


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Cuidado que Palantir también es muy de WSB, como le hagan un fuego cruzado te la hunden.



Pues mira si hay una empresa en la que se pueda montar otra burbuja bestial en un tiempo es en Palantir, es una empresa nueva que no tiene ni un año, compre una parte a 12 euros y ahora esta en 35, por mi que la burbujeen todo lo que quieran, asi pillo tajada si la cosa se dispara.
Pero si no se burbujea, la veo igualmente en medio plazo con 3 digitos.
Te doy un dato muy interesante, Soros se metio en Palantir como inversor alcista, aunque dice a los medios que quiere desinvertir ahi, pero es postureo, en realidad sigue ahi metido porque sabe que algo se cuece.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Cuidado que Palantir también es muy de WSB, como le hagan un fuego cruzado te la hunden.



NADA me haría más ilusión que ver a Palantir hundida.

(Hola, Algoritmo! Sólo estaba bromeando....)


----------



## handlolo (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora a no mirar mucho la app del broker, porque se avecina una bajada en casi todas las acciones, esto de GME va a tener consecuencias a corto plazo.


----------



## MatrixAdyacente (29 Ene 2021)

Hodl maderfakers diamond hands apes united stronger


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ene 2021)

¿Qué pasó con Citadel? ¿Tuvo pérdidas o no?


----------



## NewTroll (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Der Axe Effekt (30 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


>



Se han follado finalmente al cortista?


----------



## NewTroll (30 Ene 2021)

Der Axe Effekt dijo:


> Se han follado finalmente al cortista?



Si, le han rescatado con 2800 millones de dólares


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (30 Ene 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Si, le han rescatado con 2800 millones de dólares



LE han rescatado? Qué coraje, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones y encima con red de seguridad. De donde ha salido el rescate? De los contribuyentes como siempre no?


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (30 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que las guarradas que han hecho Robinhood y demás familia, de dejar vender pero no comprar, limitar las acciones que podías comprar, etc., van a acabar en los tribunales sí o sí, que no pasará nada seguro, pero el daño moral ya está hecho.
Los americanos aguantan carros y carretas porque la mayoría tienen metido en la sesera que el juego es justo, y que viven en la tierra de la libertad y el sueño americano. 
Ojo que muchos están viendo el percal porque el robo es descarado y en una vertiente nada complejo. El ciudadano medio no entiende de comprar puts, vender calls o su puta madre (no me aclaro ni yo de la mitad de lo que está pasando...), pero si alguien decide que puedes vender pero no comprar en un mercado para beneficiar a sus amiguetes, eso lo entiende hasta el más redneck...

Vivimos tiempos demasiado interesantes...


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Si cierran la bolsa para volverla a regular todos a la plata! Que esa hay que pagarla en físico al final del día y no se puede tomar prestada. Así se hizo rico Soros jeje. Los hijos de la pérfida Albion no tenían suficiente reservas en moneda extranjera el miércoles negro y tuvieron que claudicar.



No es así en absoluto. La plata no la cubren, ójala. Por eso siempre ha estado manipulada. Si de verdad a esta gente le da por entrar a saco en la plata, que es un activo estratégico y no una tienda de video juegos, las reacciones en cascada que van a provocar derivarán en un cierre temporal de los mercados. A partir de ahí, hostión al canto. A ver si van a ser ellos el cisne negro.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> En reddit leyendo robinhooders jodidos.
> No se puede confiar en broker basura. Les han cancelado operaciones de miles de dólares.



Claro, pero los brokers "no basura" no les van a permitir apalancamientos 100:1 sin una puta garantía


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> La señora ésta haciendose la nueva.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557376



A esta puta había que mandarla a venezuela o a cuba a vivir como un currela más, para que se enterara de una vez de la realidad colorá


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> LE han rescatado? Qué coraje, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones y encima con red de seguridad. De donde ha salido el rescate? De los contribuyentes como siempre no?



Otro fondo llamado Citadel que también está metido en el ajo y puede palmar mucha pasta


----------



## bralmu (30 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> LE han rescatado? Qué coraje, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones y encima con red de seguridad. De donde ha salido el rescate? De los contribuyentes como siempre no?



Por ahora no ha salido de los contribuyentes.

Citadel ha puesto 2000 millones y Point72 ha puesto 750 millones.

Se rumorea que Melvin Capital ha aprovechado esta liquidez para aguantar la apuesta en corto, apostando que la muchedumbre se va a cansar y no van a aguantar mucho tiempo la estrategia de comprar y aguantarlas (buy and hold).


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Por ahora no ha salido de los contribuyentes.
> 
> Citadel ha puesto 2000 millones y Point72 ha puesto 750 millones.
> 
> Se rumorea que Melvin Capital ha aprovechado esta liquidez para aguantar la apuesta en corto, apostando que la muchedumbre se va a cansar y no van a aguantar mucho tiempo la estrategia de comprar y aguantarlas (buy and hold).



El bajista Citadel se une a Samlyn y vuelve a irrumpir en el capital de Sabadell

A lo mejor se pasan al Sabadell, digo los wsb. Como les de por arrinconarles en varios sitios a la vez va ser divertido, y a los precios del paquibex....


----------



## ¿Qué? (30 Ene 2021)

Y digo yo.
¿No habrá otros fondos de inversion o los propios chicos de WSB poniendose en corto con las acciones de Citadel y Melvin Capital ahora que sabemos todos que es muy probable que se vayan al guano?


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Tenemos unas reglas, el día que pierda, las cambiamos.
> Son héroes. Luchan contra el que especula a la baja, el que especula con la ruina.
> Para mí son jodidos héroes y demuestran que se puede hacer una rebelión moderna si se quiere. Sin pegar un tiro.



De siempre la unidad hace la fuerza.
Si en todo el mundo 100 millones de personas compraran aunque fuera una acción...


----------



## Play_91 (30 Ene 2021)

Vamos burbujas, ¿no estáis al loro de dónde meter billetes para volverlo a hacer? que me queman los billetes en las manos y quiero una unión de foros que entre todos somos unos cracks.

Unión de personas contra las mafias global financistas.


----------



## Play_91 (30 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Tenemos unas reglas, el día que pierda, las cambiamos.
> Son héroes. Luchan contra el que especula a la baja, el que especula con la ruina.
> Para mí son jodidos héroes y demuestran que se puede hacer una rebelión moderna si se quiere. Sin pegar un tiro.



El problema es que estamos separados pero la gente unida se come a las élites mafiosas del cabal globalista.
Las élites financieras globalistas son el 1%, nosotros el 99%.
Nos los vamos a comer a las putas esas Bilderbianas.
Vamos a ir a Dabos a decirles que coño pasa, que o cuentan con nosotros o nos los comemos que somos el 99% de la población mundial y ellos son unas putas saquea planeta.


----------



## Botijero (30 Ene 2021)

Los de Melvin se van a ir a la puta, están actuando con lógica financiera contra wsb. No digo que no baje gme, pero el meme de wsb hace un año era Tsla, y tesla está ahora mismo a un PER 1500. Y entonces éramos 600.000 suscriptores, hoy hay 6'7 millones. Ole sus cojones.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Ene 2021)

Botijero dijo:


> Los de Melvin se van a ir a la puta, están actuando con lógica financiera contra wsb. No digo que no baje gme, pero el meme de wsb hace un año era Tsla, y tesla está ahora mismo a un PER 1500. Y entonces éramos 600.000 suscriptores, hoy hay 6'7 millones. Ole sus cojones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Si porque GME y Tesla son igualitos


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Ene 2021)

Botijero dijo:


> Los de Melvin se van a ir a la puta, están actuando con lógica financiera contra wsb. No digo que no baje gme, pero el meme de wsb hace un año era Tsla, y tesla está ahora mismo a un PER 1500. Y entonces éramos 600.000 suscriptores, hoy hay 6'7 millones. Ole sus cojones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Y porque le dais tanta importancia a que un Hedge Fund de mierda como Melvin quiebre? Vosotros sabéis que muchísimos hedge funds quiebran Al año? Y que cuanta más volatilidad tiene un mercado más quiebras de HFs hay?


----------



## Chaini (30 Ene 2021)

El análisis de u/DeepfuckingValue:






El 28 subi esta imagen y nadie lo reconoció


----------



## John Smmith (30 Ene 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Robin ha dicho que ha recibido ordenes de la Casa Blanca.



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Es52Q1iU0AslbWI?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Chaini (30 Ene 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Es52Q1iU0AslbWI?format=jpg&name=large
> Ver archivo adjunto 559196



Ocasio también quiere meterles mano.


----------



## Cuqui (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El bajista Citadel se une a Samlyn y vuelve a irrumpir en el capital de Sabadell
> 
> A lo mejor se pasan al Sabadell, digo los wsb. Como les de por arrinconarles en varios sitios a la vez va ser divertido, y a los precios del paquibex....



Ah, eso si que no. Yo no me meto en un bancon español ni para salvar al mundo de un meteorito. Ya nos metieron esos putos ladrones en bankia sin preguntar.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ah, eso si que no. Yo no me meto en un bancon español ni para salvar al mundo de un meteorito. Ya nos metieron esos putos ladrones en bankia sin preguntar.



Esos putos ladrones están en corto en el Sabadell. Lo comentaba por si les da por repartir aquí y allá a todos los cortos de Citadel.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ene 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Por ahora no ha salido de los contribuyentes.
> 
> Citadel ha puesto 2000 millones y Point72 ha puesto 750 millones.
> 
> Se rumorea que Melvin Capital ha aprovechado esta liquidez para aguantar la apuesta en corto, apostando que la muchedumbre se va a cansar y no van a aguantar mucho tiempo la estrategia de comprar y aguantarlas (buy and hold).



Palomitas


----------



## Mas314 (31 Ene 2021)

$GME en 2020 tenía posiciones cortas sobre +130%. Acciones prestadas para _ventas en corto,_ que para obtener ganancias deben re-comprarse a un precio mas bajo. Al ser acciones prestadas, el fondo corto debe pagar un % de interés hasta que cierre la operación realizando la re-compra.

Algunos inversores minoristas en el foro _WallStreetBets_ de Reddit, *cuestionaron* la legalidad de posiciones cortas superiores al +100%. Este planteamiento llamó la atención de otros inversores famosos. Por ejemplo, Michael J. Burry (película _The Big Short_) con su fondo de inversión _Scion Asset Management_ entró en posición larga en $GME.

$GME en 2020 tuvo cambios positivos en su análisis fundamental. Acuerdo con Microsoft. Entrada de Ryan Cohen (fundador de Chewy). Objetivo de ventas online. Etc.

Datos cotización $GME: 
mínimo intra día 2020 = $2,57; 
máximo intra día enero 2021 = $481,99

*Cuestión:* Es posible posiciones cortas superiores al +100%, ¿describir cómo es posible? ¿es legal?

Ejemplo. Una empresa X tiene 100 acciones de capitalización bursátil. Un fondo puede pedir prestadas 30 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Puede pedir prestadas, por si estuvieran disponibles 99 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Puede pedir prestadas, por si estuvieran disponibles 100 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Pero, al fondo ¿de dónde le pueden dar 130 acciones prestadas, si la empresa X solo tiene 100 acciones de capitalización en bolsa?


----------



## Barruno (31 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> El problema es que estamos separados pero la gente unida se come a las élites mafiosas del cabal globalista.
> Las élites financieras globalistas son el 1%, nosotros el 99%.
> Nos los vamos a comer a las putas esas Bilderbianas.
> Vamos a ir a Dabos a decirles que coño pasa, que o cuentan con nosotros o nos los comemos que somos el 99% de la población mundial y ellos son unas putas saquea planeta.



Pues vas a ir online
Por que este Davos lo hacen por zoom como aquel que dice vaya


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (31 Ene 2021)

Mas314 dijo:


> Ejemplo. Una empresa X tiene 100 acciones de capitalización bursátil. Un fondo puede pedir prestadas 30 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Puede pedir prestadas, por si estuvieran disponibles 99 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Puede pedir prestadas, por si estuvieran disponibles 100 acciones de X para posiciones cortas. Pero, al fondo ¿de dónde le pueden dar 130 acciones prestadas, si la empresa X solo tiene 100 acciones de capitalización en bolsa?



Alguien compra esas acciones que son "prestadas y vendidas a corto", parte de esas acciones pueden ser compradas por los "market maker" o por particulares a través algún broker que también las preste, con lo que el ciclo puede repetirse hasta pasar del 100%. Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ene 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Alguien compra esas acciones que son "prestadas y vendidas a corto", parte de esas acciones pueden ser compradas por los "market maker" o por particulares a través algún broker que también las preste, con lo que el ciclo puede repetirse hasta pasar del 100%. Así lo entiendo yo.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, en que momento se crean acciones de la nada? A ver si alguien puede explicarlo.

@arriba/abajo


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (31 Ene 2021)

Hay 100 acciones de Mudanzas Paco, en el mundo, ni una más.
Yo tengo 40 y no hago nada interesante con ellas, así que estoy dispuesto a prestarlas un tiempo para que la gente juegue al casino (cobrándoles un alquiler). Usted cree que esas acciones van a bajar de precio porque Mudanzas Paco es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que viene y me las pide, se las presto hasta el día X, las vende en la bolsa con la intención de comprarlas más baratas antes del día X y devolvérmelas, ganándose unos eurillos suficientes para pagar mi alquiler y darse un homenaje.
Resulta que compro yo esas 40 acciones que ha vendido, y ahora tengo 40 en mi mano y 40 que tiene que devolverme usted antes del día X. Pero yo sigo dispuesto a prestarlas, porque me gano la vida así... y usted sigue emperrado en que Mudanzas Paco se va al guano, así que me pide más acciones..., repita el proceso varias veces.
Las acciones reales, nunca son más de 100, pero usted puede deberme 200 acciones..., para deshacer el enredo usted acabará teniendo que devolverme la misma acción varias veces...
(Nota: en tiempos las acciones se imprimían en papel y tenían su número de serie, como los billetes, lo que haría más fácil seguir los cambios de dueño)

Es una simplificación muy burda, porque en realidad hay múltiples actores y múltiples modos de préstamo, pero yo no sé explicarlo más sencillo.


----------



## Botijero (31 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si porque GME y Tesla son igualitos



Una empresa muy muy buena entiendo que puede llegar a 50-60 de PER. En algunos casos raros, empresas pequeñas con una gran perspectiva de crecimiento, incluso puedo aceptar PER 100. Pero Tesla, siendo interesante y estando mucho mejor que GME, hay mucha deuda, y esta en PER 1500...


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Ene 2021)

Botijero dijo:


> Una empresa muy muy buena entiendo que puede llegar a 50-60 de PER. En algunos casos raros, empresas pequeñas con una gran perspectiva de crecimiento, incluso puedo aceptar PER 100. Pero Tesla, siendo interesante y estando mucho mejor que GME, hay mucha deuda, y esta en PER 1500...




Tesla NO tiene mucha deuda (y menos comparado con su sector donde hay compañías zombies con deudas monstruosas).

Tesla SI tiene una valoración disparatada

Tesla NO se parece en nada a GME. En nada. Una es una empresa totalmente disruptivo con unos números cada vez mejores. La otra es una empresa paco de mierda en declive. Que ambas están a precios burbujeadisimos? SI. Pero eso no significa que se parezcan en nada.


----------



## Chaini (31 Ene 2021)

Aviso: Usuarios de Reddit están alquilando carteles luminosos en Times Square


Reponed las provisiones de palomitas.  En forocoches hay una conjunta de acciones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ene 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Pues vas a ir online
> Por que este Davos lo hacen por zoom como aquel que dice vaya



¿Por Zoom? Alucino como son capaces de darle el control de todas las comunicaciones a China, Zoom es quizá uno de las mayores obras de espionaje de las últimas décadas.


----------



## Botijero (31 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tesla NO tiene mucha deuda (y menos comparado con su sector donde hay compañías zombies con deudas monstruosas).
> 
> Tesla SI tiene una valoración disparatada
> 
> Tesla NO se parece en nada a GME. En nada. Una es una empresa totalmente disruptivo con unos números cada vez mejores. La otra es una empresa paco de mierda en declive. Que ambas están a precios burbujeadisimos? SI. Pero eso no significa que se parezcan en nada.



Yo no he dicho que gme sea comparable como acción a tesla, he dicho que la meme stock desde hace dos años y hasta que aparecio gme en r/wsb era tsla.

Te parezca o no mucha la deuda, la diferencia de PER a uno normal es de órdenes de magnitud.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stronger (31 Ene 2021)

El Real Madrid tanteando al Villaconejos


Forocoches debe unirse a Reddit con GME - Página 10 - Foro Coches


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (31 Ene 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, en que momento se crean acciones de la nada? A ver si alguien puede explicarlo.
> 
> @arriba/abajo



Me preguntaba lo mismo. Entiendo que porque es posible pedir prestadas las mismas acciones varias veces.

Es decir, que es posible pedir prestada una acción, venderla (con idea de comprarla luego para devolverla), pero antes de recomprarla, pedirla prestada otra vez al nuevo dueño.

Así puede haber 1 acción, pero el inversor deber 2.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (31 Ene 2021)

Mas314 dijo:


> *Cuestión:* Es posible posiciones cortas superiores al +100%, ¿describir cómo es posible? ¿es legal?



No lo es. Es decir no es legal.
Está explicado en reddit, hace unas 8h alguien ha subido un post bastante largo contándolo.

PPCC: Pisitófilos Creditófagos. Invierno 2020/2021






De hecho ese es el *gran problema* de todo esto.



En resumen: Falsificar acciones es como falsificar billetes. En este caso se han falsificado millones de dólarespor la puerta de atrás, en forma de acciones "flotantes" (es decir inexistentes).
¿Que como lo hacen? Vendiendo acciones a sus clientes minoristas, que les dan el dinero a cambio. Es mas sencillo que falsificar billetes, solo tienes que decirle al tipo que tienes unas acciones que realmente no tienes. Ahí explica que la SEC a veces encuentra desfases de 200 o 300 acciones, lo cual entra dentro de errores estadísticos en el manejo de tablas, lo cual no quita que esté perseguido. El caso es que aqui hay cientos de miles.

Hay gente que va a terminar en la cárcel quizá para siempre, quizá suicidados a la fuerza.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (1 Feb 2021)

handlolo dijo:


> Si tu vieras el pastizal que algunos hemos sacado con Gamestop no dirias lo mismo, mirate uno de los primeros post que puse en este hilo.



Claro, no te jode, a toro pasado todos somos manolete, pues claro que si supiese lo del short squezze me habría metido, no te jode XD, pero no lo sabía. 

De todas formas, cualquier tesis que no incluyese el short squezze, me parece una tesis equivocada, se haya ganado dinero o no.


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Feb 2021)

Han suspendido la cotización por la alta volatilidad... 

En fin, el que no quiera ver el problema de fondo...


----------



## NPDO (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## glacierre (1 Feb 2021)

Mucha tela si revisais lo que han hecho la mayoria de las acciones en esa lista. La semana pasada casi todas dieron un bote impresionante.


----------



## un pringao (1 Feb 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Muchas gracias por este postt y los anteriores desentrañando aspectos que desconocía , yo al menos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557321



Venta corta desnuda - Naked short selling - qaz.wiki

Un ejemplo lo tienes en DIDA, pa mi que DIDA era de los bancos acreedores, principalmente SAN, y el consejo de DIDA era de SAN, Fridman entra con un 30% y presta las acciones a los cortos para derribar la cotizacion y oparla a centimos.... y posteriormente hacer una ampliacion de capital a menos centimos aun... y ahora una conversion de deuda por capital... osea se hace con el 75% y el 86% de las acciones sin comprarlas en Bolsa...

a su vez SAN creo que tambien tiene posiciones cortas, directa o indirectamente, por que sino aplaza tres años mas la deuda a DIDA? para mi que el acuerdo es que Fridman controle la cotizacion para que los bancos ganen tiempo...

las posiciones cortas hay que avalarlas periodicamente... cuando sube la cotizacion, cada mes, se tiene que avalar ante el banco... ten en cuenta que la cotizacion no puede bajar de cero, el largoplazista no tiene que avalar su posicion y no puede perder mas de lo que invirtio...

pero la cotizacion hacia arriba puede subir hasta el infinito... y el cortoplacista tiene que avalar su posicion cada mes... con sus propiedades si hace falta....

eso paso con Wolkswagen, comprada por Porsche... el valor de Wolkswagen llego a superar el del Ibex y muchos cortoplacistas se arruinaron...

el tema de los cortos es mucho mas grave... hay bancos, como Deutsche Bank con una cantidad enorme metida en cortos... son demasiado grandes para caer... seria una crisis mundial

VOLKSWAGEN cierre de cortos masivos. ¿Puede pasar en España? - Bolsa General, Análisis de bolsa y mercados


----------



## estanflacion (1 Feb 2021)

Y nadie piensa que las empresas como GAMESTOP harán las habituales y continuas ampliaciones por el total de los cortos?
Ya sea a 10 o a 50, la empresa quita toda su deuda, incluso genera caja para crecer, los cortos desaparecen y la acción se diluye.
Siempre ha sido así. Yo no llego a entender la teorias para que halla creado una burbuja.

Lo de hold funcionaría en un activo que no se pueda ampliar, sea plata o cacao, al menos no en la misma proporción a la compra .
Comprar una empresa que en 1 dia te amplia las acciones al doble, al precio que quieran, es de novatos que los están manipulando.

De todas formas, no estar mal tener oro y plata, en etf y fisico.


----------



## curvilineo (2 Feb 2021)

Todavía no habéis sacado la pasta?


----------



## Jebediah (2 Feb 2021)

Hoy baja la plata y GME también vienen bajando, a ver si hay movimiento de la plata a GME y le dan por subir, yo estoy en AMC a 10$.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Feb 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Y nadie piensa que las empresas como GAMESTOP harán las habituales y continuas ampliaciones por el total de los cortos?
> Ya sea a 10 o a 50, la empresa quita toda su deuda, incluso genera caja para crecer, los cortos desaparecen y la acción se diluye.
> Siempre ha sido así. Yo no llego a entender la teorias para que halla creado una burbuja.
> 
> ...



Para ampliar tienen que informar antes a la SEC públicamente la cantidad máxima que quieran recaudar. Fueron previsores y pidieron en diciembre para emitir 100 millones de dólares a mercado cuando y si la empresa quería con duración mayor a un año. Lo suyo sería que la usen ahora que aún la capitalización es tan alta que 100 millones no diluirá apenas las acciones.


----------



## herodes2 (2 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con estos brokers tan agresivos que alguno al final va a tener un disgusto.








Marc Garrigasait

@marcgarrigasait
·
3h

¿Será finalmente Elon Musk uno de los generales de la rebelion #Reddit para manipular el mercado?. El domingo presionó al CEO de #RobinHood incluso con insultos racistas para que no limite la operativa. El broker está en situacion financiera de riesgo



Tesla CEO Elon Musk calls Robinhood CEO ‘Vlad the stock impaler’ and grills him over the GameStop...
Elon Musk, the chief executive officer of electric-car maker Tesla, became the interviewer on live-audio conversation app Clubhouse on Monday, as he fired...

marketwatch.com










Marc Garrigasait

@marcgarrigasait

En respuesta a 
@marcgarrigasait
#RobinHood ha tenido que ampliar capital 2 veces en pocos dias x >$3.000 mill para asumir los compromisos con las camaras de liquidación bursátil ante la avalancha de operaciones abiertos. Situacion de riesgo enorme en caso de desplome en acciones de Gamestop $GME


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

Ya no tenemos Hold until Valhalla?

Iban a derribar guol estri y al final van a quebrar su propio broker. Interesting times indeed


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

Me jode porque contaba meterle unos putassos a finales de esta semana, pero me da que ya no llego a tiempo. Bueno esperemos a que pumpeen la siguiente, nos vengan aquí los che Guevaras de guol estri a decirnos que van a derribar el sistema, y entonces ESE será justo el momento de ponerse corto con unos buenos putassos


----------



## gordinflas (3 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ya no tenemos Hold until Valhalla?
> 
> Iban a derribar guol estri y al final van a quebrar su propio broker. Interesting times indeed



El pueblo unido jamás será vencido. A no ser que el pueblo compre a 320$ porque unos listos en un foro (ejem u/deepfuckingvalue ejem) quieren hacer un pump and dump aprovechando un short squeeze. Luego el pueblo pierde un 70% en menos de 3 sesiones y en vez de culpar a los listos linchan a su propio broker. 

De mientras los "poderosos" se hacen de oro con las comisiones de compra-venta y aprovechándose de la irracionalidad de las masas.

Regalar millones de dólares a los poderosos y cargarse un broker low-cost es la nueva forma de luchar contra los poderosos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> El pueblo unido jamás será vencido. A no ser que el pueblo compre a 320$ porque unos listos en un foro (ejem u/deepfuckingvalue ejem) quieren hacer un pump and dump aprovechando un short squeeze. Luego el pueblo pierde un 70% en menos de 3 sesiones y en vez de culpar a los listos linchan a su propio broker.
> 
> De mientras los "poderosos" se hacen de oro con las comisiones de compra-venta y aprovechándose de la irracionalidad de las masas.
> 
> Regalar millones de dólares a los poderosos y cargarse un broker low-cost es la nueva forma de luchar contra los poderosos.




2000 millones hizo BlackRock en 21 putos días. 

Os imagináis en España a los podemonguers diciendo que han derribado a los poderosos del Ibex 35 y sus acciones solo sirven para quebrar la duro Felguera de turno y a cambio Florentino gana 2000 millones con eso?

Pues eso está pasando con los revolusssionarios que hunden guol estri


----------



## Jebediah (3 Feb 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Todavía no habéis sacado la pasta?



Yo sigo con las que tengo a 10$ hasta el short squeeze. En 5 días lo tenemos hecho. A 100$.


----------



## curvilineo (3 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo sigo con las que tengo a 10$ hasta el short squeeze. En 5 días lo tenemos hecho. A 100$.



Hoy le eché un vistazo, lo conservas todo aún? Si te vas liberando al menos sacas aún un pellizco.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Feb 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Hoy le eché un vistazo, lo conservas todo aún? Si te vas liberando al menos sacas aún un pellizco.



No, estoy en AMC, mis perdones.

Entre el offering y Silver Lake que vendió a mamporro no han sacado a ni un corto.


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Feb 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Se esta desinflando. Por curiosidad acabo de mirar la cotizacion de game y esta a 91. Solo han ganado los que compraron cuando estaba baja y han vendido cuando estaba alta. Pura especulacion



Gran aporte, el sol brilla.


----------



## mensch_maschine (3 Feb 2021)

En fin, nihil novum sub sole...



gordinflas dijo:


> El pueblo unido jamás será vencido. A no ser que el pueblo compre a 320$ porque unos listos en un foro (ejem u/deepfuckingvalue ejem) quieren hacer un pump and dump aprovechando un short squeeze. Luego el pueblo pierde un 70% en menos de 3 sesiones y en vez de culpar a los listos linchan a su propio broker.
> 
> De mientras los "poderosos" se hacen de oro con las comisiones de compra-venta y aprovechándose de la irracionalidad de las masas.
> 
> Regalar millones de dólares a los poderosos y cargarse un broker low-cost es la nueva forma de luchar contra los poderosos.


----------



## mensch_maschine (3 Feb 2021)

Andaaa, pero esto no iba de un acto heroico o no se que monsergas?. 
El porcentaje de tontos y borregos es constante a lo largo de la historia. La ventaja de internet es que los puedes juntar a todos rápidamente, antes costaba años.


Chaini dijo:


> Se esta desinflando. Por curiosidad acabo de mirar la cotizacion de game y esta a 91. Solo han ganado los que compraron cuando estaba baja y han vendido cuando estaba alta. Pura especulacion


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Llevaba unas semanas queriendo hablar del tema pero hay tanto que decir y sinceramente me da tanta pereza que lo he ido dejando...
> 
> Bueno, GameStop es una cadena de venta de videojuegos estadounidense. En España quebraron y las tiendas las compró su competencia Game.
> 
> ...



Dime que vendiste arriba !!


----------



## Arthas98 (3 Feb 2021)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Dime que vendiste arriba !!



Hice el puto canelo y vendí en 30 y algo a tes de que explotara hacia arriba, menuda patada en la boca me he llevado


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hice el puto canelo y vendí en 30 y algo a tes de que explotara hacia arriba, menuda patada en la boca me he llevado



Para que os hagáis una idea llevaba 370 acciones a menos de 20$ de media


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Para que os hagáis una idea llevaba 370 acciones a menos de 20$ de media



Vendiste porque estabas ganando cuatro duros en una empresa que es basura. Y tu sabías que es basura así que pillaste la pasta y a correr. Bien vendido en el fondo. Por cada GME que se va al cielo hay 30 empresas donde la.peña se queda pilladisima. Que parece que no queréis ver eso


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vendiste porque estabas ganando cuatro duros en una empresa que es basura. Y tu sabías que es basura así que pillaste la pasta y a correr. Bien vendido en el fondo. Por cada GME que se va al cielo hay 30 empresas donde la.peña se queda pilladisima. Que parece que no queréis ver eso



Yo creo sinceramente que GME va a sobrevivir pero obviamente de por medio le quedan unos años de cambios drásticos y seguramente alguna ampliación de capital, pero si, evidentemente no me voy a esperar 10 años con el capital pillado por no haber vendido en el momento


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Feb 2021)

Toda inversión tiene su riesgo, y aquí se sabía que el riesgo era bestial, tanto para ganancias como pérdidas.

Los que habéis ganado algo con esto bienvenido sea, los que no hemos movido ficha y lo hemos visto desde la barrera... pues ahí andamos. Y los que habéis palmado, habéis ganado una experiencia más. Contabilizadlo como inversión en formación.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo creo sinceramente que GME va a sobrevivir pero obviamente de por medio le quedan unos años de cambios drásticos y seguramente alguna ampliación de capital, pero si, evidentemente no me voy a esperar 10 años con el capital pillado por no haber vendido en el momento



Nadie dice que no sobreviva. Lo que se dice es que es ridículo pensar que de forma constante en el tiempo está MIERDA de empresa puede estar valorada a más de 10 mil millones de dólares. Que iba a haber un maricon el ultimo era que todo el mundo sabía (salvo los che Guevaras de la bolsa que hablaban de revolusssiones)


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hice el puto canelo y vendí en 30 y algo a tes de que explotara hacia arriba, menuda patada en la boca me he llevado



Bueno compañero, algo es algo.
quien iba a saber esta bestialidad ??
el problema lo tiene los que compraran arriba del todo... esos tienen que estar flipando


----------



## BABY (5 Feb 2021)

Aquí lo que ha habido ha sido una borrachera aderezada con droga, con alucinación colectiva y aparicion de la virgen incluida, en la que varios han ganado mucha pasta a costa de muchos tontos útiles que han perdido lo puesto como minimo. Y todo justificado con un barniz de justicia social y de revolución (montándose en la cabeza un cuento monumental de la lechera, con leche prestada a crédito y perdiendo la promesa de revalorizacion, el principal y la garantía).

Y mira que yo hice la pole en este hilo y le di un par de vueltas. Como intento no salirme demasiado de mis parametros y aun estoy muy verde, lo deje pasar. Pero si me hubiera visto en la voragine con acciones de GME, no se que hubiese hecho, probablemente precipitarme en vender cuando hubiera un x10 (y me hubiera lamentado por no vender a x40!). Yo ya tengo 43 años, manejo relativamente bien la presión, conozco a varios que han palmado mucha pasta en bolsa y ademas no tengo el ímpetu ni la ingenuidad de los jovenes (para bien y para mal tambien).


----------



## Abrojo (5 Feb 2021)

¿cómo va la guerra?


----------

